# Ignorefunktion, Fluch oder Segen?



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2020)

Liebe Mituser,

ich möchte heute mal ein etwas anderes Thema in den Fokus nehmen, nämlich die Ignore-Funktion von PCGH. Für den einen Fluch, man denke an zahlreiche Trolle, für die nichts schlimmer ist als keine Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und für die anderen ein Segen, die sich zu Recht genau davor schützen wollen. Aber wie so oft im Leben besteht dieses nicht nur aus Schwarz und Weiß, sondern aus vielen Zwischen-/ Grautönen und genau da sehe ich aktuell und auch als durchaus Betroffener ein Problem.

Es ist ja so schön einfach, man nimmt sich einem Thema an, ist mit Herzblut bei der Sache und streitet leidenschaftlich seinen Standpunkt aus. Nun ist das ja grundsätzlich erst einmal keine schlechte Eigenschaft, seinen Standpunkt leidenschaftlich und inhaltlich zu vertreten. Problematisch wird es in der Regel ja erst dann, wenn man mindestens auf einen Mitforisten trifft, der Gleiches macht, denn dann führt das zwangsläufig zu einer sogenannten hitzigen Debatte. Aber, ist das wirklich so problematisch?

Und auch hier gilt natürlich, es gibt keine klare ja oder nein Antwort. In der Regel laufen wohl viele solcher Debatten halbwegs glimpflich ab aber es gibt natürlich auch die Ausnahmen, wenn die Debatte sehr hart geführt wird. An dieser Stelle muss man jedoch unterscheiden, wird hier eine harte Streitdebatte geführt, auf Grundlage der thematisierten Inhalte und Austausch von Sachargumenten oder aber, verläuft die Debatte asyncron also es debattiert nur höchsten einer sachlich Themen bezogen und der andere mehr auf der persönlichen Ebene? Das ist dann unschön und kein wünschenswerter Verlauf. Ich möchte jetzt aber an der Stelle erst einmal auf die erste Extremsituation eingehen.

Eine Streitdebatte die hart ausgetragen wird, sich aber an die Grundsätze einer Debatte/Diskussion hält ist erst einmal nicht verkehrt. Im Gegenteil, hier zeigt sich viel mehr das eben von zwei Standpunkten aus gute Sachargumente vorgetragen werden, weswegen ein Konsens nicht so leicht zu erreichen ist. Und da setzt meine Kritik an. Ich beobachte seid geraumer Zeit, über mehrere Jahre hinweg nun schon einen Trend, der m. M. n. aufzeigt, dass allmählig immer mehr user im Forum aber auch allgemein Menschen in der Gesellschaft es zunehmend verlernen konstruktiv „miteinander“ zu streiten. Speziell hier im Forum hat sich eine Abart entwickelt, konträre Meinungen schnell zu stigmatisieren. Ich nenne an der Stelle zwei Beispiele. Epic und PS5/Xbox. Egal welchen Standpunkt man einnimmt, man wird zunehmend einfach nur noch einem Lager zugeordnet und gebrandmarkt, als Versteher oder Beführworter der Firma X, nur weil man sich kritisch zur Firma Y geäußert hat. Diese unschöne Simplifizierung teils komplexer Zusammenhänge ist eine sehr unschöne Entwicklung und verkompliziert eine Sachdebatte rund um das Thema, bis hinzu diese unmöglich zu machen. Und man belässt es dann häufig auch nicht bei einmaligen Ereignissen, nein, viel mehr tendiert man dann dazu, selbiges Verhalten präventiv in anderen und neuen Threads zu wiederholen, so dass eine sachkritische Debatte und Diskussion rund um das jeweilige Thema im Keim erstickt wird. Das an sich ist schon einmal sehr destruktiv, da es Meinungen und Ansichten passiv diktiert, in dem man aktiv andere abstempelt und stigmatisiert. Und jetzt kommt der Punkt wo meine Kritik ansetzt. Zunehmend wird mit einer Volkssport ähnlichen Einstellung proklamiert doch kritische User einfach auf ignore zu setzen. Ja man brüstet sich sogar gerne damit wie viele man schon selber auf der ignore-Liste hat und wie einfach das ist. Und als ob das nicht schon genug ist, nein, unterlässt man es auch nicht in entsprechenden Threads Dritte versuchen davon zu überzeugen user xy einfach zu ignorieren. 
Wozu führt das und was ist eigentlich der Sinn der ignore-Funktion?
Das führt unter dem Strich dazu, dass eine Streitdebatte mittlerweile präventiv verhindert wird und konträre Meinungen so ausgeblendet werden. Die Folgen dessen sind Threadverläufe, in denen entsprechende User dann nur noch das lesen, was sie lesen wollen und nur die Meinung zulassen, die sie selber vertreten und genau das verzerrt den tatsächlichen IST-Zustand eines Themas, weil es dazu führt das nicht alle Aspekte einer Diskussion und alle Argumente, das für und wieder in der Wertung berücksichtigt werden. Dieser Effekt sollte allen soweit als Filterblase bekannt sein, die genau dadurch entstehend, dass durch Algorithmen das eigene Surfverhalten dahingehend analysiert wird, dass einem Ergebnisse angezeigt werden die einem vermeintlich interessieren. Irgendwann schwimmt man dann in seiner eigenen Informationsblase, die sich selbstständig aus den eigenen Inhalten entwickelt. So etwas könnte man auch reißerisch Meinungsinzest nennen, praktisch ist es in jedem Fall eine einseitig den eigenen Interessen bestätigende Filtermechanik, die dazu führt das Themen nicht mit der notwendigen Meinungsvielfalt betrachtet werden und so Schlussfolgerung fehlerhaft bis hin zu grob falsch sind. Man kann das in der Gesellschaft sehr gut beobachten, aktuell siehe Corona und wie Salon-fähig Verschwörungstheorien werden, eben weil sich entsprechende User hauptsächlich in Filterblasen fördernden Medien wie Youtube und Faceboook bewegen. An der Stelle verweise ich noch einmal darauf wozu eigentlich die ignore-Funktion gedacht ist, nämlich trollhaft schädliches User-verhalten, die dennoch der Forennettiquette entsprechen bei Bedarf ausblenden zu können. Eine harte Sach- oder Streitdebatte jedoch gehört nicht dazu! Und genau in dem Punkt beobachte ich das immer mehr user und Menschen nicht bereit sind in der Sache zu streiten und zu diskutieren, beziehungsweise es verlernt- oder gar nicht erst gelernt haben. Man wird schnell ausfällig, dann persönlich und bekämpft irgendwann nur noch den anderen oder aber lässt eine Streitdebatte gar nicht erst zu, sondern stempelt präventiv ab, ignoriert und fordert dann sogar noch Dritte dazu auf, dies auch zu tun. 

Das ist schade. Aus meine eigenen Erfahrung heraus muss ich feststellen, dass sich das häuft. Bei mir, weil ich beispielsweise sachbezogene Streitdebatten führe aber auch bei anderen usern. Dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach und nahe liegend. Manchmal verläuft solch eine Debatte ohne Ergebnis und das ist frustrierend, die Erfahrung kenne ich, sind doch die eigenen Standpunkte so grundlogisch. In diesem Fall muss man einfach mal nur ein, zwei Tage verstreichen lassen. Die Emotionen fahren runter, und man selbst bewertet solche Diskussionen im Nachgang ganz anders. Ich habe hier viele solcher Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mit Cook habe ich beispielsweise vor einigen Jahren noch harte Debatte rund um das Thema Apple geführt, die mich an meine emotionalen Grenzen brachten. Heute debattieren wir auf Augenhöhe und sind fein miteinander aber immer noch nicht einer Meinung bei bestimmten Themen und das ist gut so!
Auch gibt es aktuell user die mich auch an meine Grenzen bringen, reden wir von Scorpion, mit dem ich aktuell oft bei Konsolenthemen inhaltlich aneinander gerate. Und dennoch, nach ein paar Tagen kann man weitestgehend vernünftig miteinander umgehen, ganz ohne ignore und das ist gut so, denn nichts wird so heißt gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Ich rechne ihm an, dass er trotz teilweiser sehr hart geführter Debatten, die auch grenzwertig waren, was das Persönliche betrifft, dennoch nach gewisser Zeit, ähnlich einer Neubewertung, bei Themen stets von vorne beginnt und weitestgehend keine Altlasten in die Debatte einbringt und sich rhetorisch der Sache widmet. Wichtig ist, man muss den Gegenüber immer so behandeln, so dass man ihm in Reallife am nächsten Tag noch unter die Augen treten könnte. Bei einigen anderen Usern hingegen finde ich es enttäuschend. Man debattiert hart in der Sache und wenn man nicht nach einer bestimmten Zeit einlenkt, dann „hat ja die Debatte keinen Sinn“, soweit richtig und dann „müsse man eben auf ignore gesetzt werden“, absolut falsch, denn, wie ich bereits schrieb, ist es sinnvoll ein Thema in solch einem Fall einfach mal ruhen zu lassen. Im Nachgang kann man das selber schon ganz anders werten. Jemanden aber einfach auf ignore zu setzen, der nur in der Sache debattiert, ist in solchen Fällen nichts anderes als den Weg des geringeren Widerstandes zu gehen, Problemen auszuweichen, statt sich ihnen zu stellen und eben nicht die Größe zu haben anderen eine Meinung zuzugestehen, die völlig konträr zu der Eigenen ist.

Ich appelliere daran, wieder mehr Streitdebatten zuzulassen und auszuhalten, denn, sie sind nicht destruktiv, im Gegenteil, denn wenn man sich an die Grundsätze hält, sachlich zu argumentieren, auf Standpunkte einzugehen und Gesagtes zu belegen und letztendlich die Hauptregel, zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Sachebene verlassen und persönlich werden, dann sind solche Debatten in der Regel konstruktiv und tragen somit erheblich, wenn man es zulässt, auch zum eigenen Erkenntnisgewinn bei und genau das ist und sollte das Ziel solcher Debatten sein und eben nicht, diese im Keim zu ersticken und präventiv bestimmte Meinungen und Argumente herauszufiltern, denn das klärt nicht auf, sondern spaltet, wie man am Verlauf etlicher Debatten hier und in der Gesellschaft beobachten kann. Und letzten Endes lebt doch auch ein Forum genau davon, dem Meinungsaustausch und Erkenntnisgewinn.

Was haltet ihr davon, ist für euch dahingehend die Ignore-Funktion eher Fluch oder eher Segen?

MfG
DaStash


----------



## chill_eule (20. Oktober 2020)

Sofern die ignore-Funktion nicht inflationär benutzt wird um, wie du sagst, jemanden mit anderer Meinung mundtod zu machen, finde ich sie sehr nützlich.
Habe aktuell 9 Leute auf meiner Liste, aber auch nur sogenannte "Trolle", die an einer normalen Diskussion gar nicht interessiert sind, sondern polemisch und ausfallend quasi jeden Niedermachen, der nicht ihrer Meinung ist.
Solche Menschen setze ich dann auch relativ schnell auf "ignore".
Das sind dann Menschen, mit denen man im echten Leben wohl auch niemals vernünftig diskutieren könnte, dementsprechend muss man sich da auch keine Mühe geben, denke ich.

Streit ist gut und wichtig, gerade in einem Forum.
Dass Jemand andere Meinungen nicht zulässt und man selbst deshalb evtl. ignoriert wird ist schade, lässt sich aber wohl auch nie vermeiden.
Was sich sehr wohl vermeiden lassen würde, sind persönliche Anfeindungen oder gar der Aufruf durch Dritte man möge doch jemanden "auf igno packen". Da ist allerdings eher die Moderation für zuständig, die solche Auswüchse direkt im Keim ersticken sollte.
Mancher von uns sollte auch vlt. sich eher mal trauen den "melden"-Button zu benutzen um die Mods auf einen bestimmten Beitrag hin zu weisen, der nicht den Regeln entspricht.
Die Punkte 4.2 und 4.6 der Forenregeln sind ja ziemlich eindeutig.
Und sehr viele Beiträge hier fallen mMn. darunter, die aber trotzdem geduldet werden.
Möchte mich da gar nicht selber ausnehmen, jeder "spamt" mal irgendwo. Kommt auch auf den Kontext des jeweiligen Themas/Forenbereichs an.
In einem Laber- oder Sammelthread empfinde ich das nicht so schlimm, als wenn unter einer News sinnlose Kommentare auftauchen.


----------



## taks (20. Oktober 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jemanden aber einfach auf ignore zu setzen, der nur in der Sache debattiert, ist in solchen Fällen nichts anderes als den Weg des geringeren Widerstandes zu gehen, Problemen auszuweichen, statt sich ihnen zu stellen und eben nicht die Größe zu haben anderen eine Meinung zuzugestehen, die völlig konträr zu der Eigenen ist.


Ist eben auch ein bisschen der heutige Zeitgeist: "Ich habe Recht. Ich ... Ich ..."
Die Leute denken sie haben die Weisheit mit Löffel gefressen und haben die einzige korrekte Ansicht. Das Verständnis das andere Leute eine berechtigte, unterschiedliche Ansicht haben ist nicht vorhanden. Hier im Forum fällt es mir nicht wirklich auf da ich mich kaum in solchen Themen rum treibe, aber aktuell könnte man die Schreiberlinge in den Kommentarspalten der Zeitungen als Narzissten-Vereinigung bezeichnen. Vorallem wenn es um Corona geht.

Aber die Ignore-Funktion sperren ist für mich der falsche Ansatz. Ich weiss zwar nicht was der richtige Ansatz ist aber sowas in Richtung "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe", also die Leute aktiv darauf Aufmerksam machen das eine Diskussion so nicht funktioniert, wäre für mich ein Weg.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Oktober 2020)

Redeball und Schweigefuchs  
Dann bräuchten wir hier aber viel mehr (aktive) Mods 

Hier im Forum ist es teilweise richtig schlimm, wenn gewisse "trigger"-Worte fallen oder schon im Thema zu finden sind, hauptsächlich in den News-Kommentarthreads. Wenn es dort um Nvidia/AMD/Intel/XBox/PS etc. geht kommen halt viele "von Außen" über die Main und geben ihren Senf dazu ab.
Und in diesem Bereich tummeln sich dann auch oft die selben Leute, die sonst im Forum kaum aktiv sind.
Je tiefer man allerdings ins Forum eindringt, desto entspannter wird es, das stimmt.
Aus den News-Kommentarthreads halte ich mich dann meistens auch einfach raus.
Wenn mir ansonsten Jemand hier "dumm kommt" wird er eben doch ignoriert.

Aber diese Auswüchse sind eben Thema der Mods mMn. Zumal der Hinweis auf die Forenregeln im News Bereich immer im Startpost steht.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde es ist jeden selber überlassen, ob er die Ignore-Funktion nutzt oder nicht. Wenn er Inhalte von bestimmten Usern nicht sehen will ist das seine Sache. Mundtot machen ist das auch nicht, da ja alle anderen die Beiträge weiter lesen können.
Selber nutzte ich die Ignore-Funktion nicht. Da ich auch viel zu neugierig bin und immer alles mitkriegen will. "Komische" Beiträge überlese ich einfach.


----------



## sinchilla (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe die Ignore-funktion viele Jahre nicht genutzt. Aber so seit ein oder zwei Jahren haben sich eine Handvoll Foristen diese Sonderbehandlung hart erarbeitet.

In der Regel nutze ich die Funktion dann, den Beitrag trotzdem lesen zu können, die Neugier siegt, man fühlt sich ja auch selbst unheimlich schlau und überlegen wenn man derart unschlüssige Argumentationsketten auf Kindergartenniveau liest.

Ich habe mir allerdings strikt abgewöhnt zu antworten oder mich gar auf ein derart flaches Niveau zu begeben.

Es handelt sich schließlich um meine Freizeit, wo ich den Inhalt und dessen Qualität bestimme.

Ich bin kein Psychologe, aber wenn man manche Charaktere hier eine Weile verfolgt, liegen deren Probleme meist wahrscheinlich persönlicher Natur, diese werden dann in den Beiträgen zu Thema XY kanalisiert.

Erinnert mich häufig an verstrittene Nachbarn, zerrüttete Ehen, aber vor allem der Tatsache einer gefühlten Ohnmacht seiner Umgebung über und dem erlernten einnehmen der Opferrolle.

Mit derart destruktiven Stereotypen verbringe ich nicht meine Freizeit.

Achso, bezüglich dem Fluch oder Segen, es lässt sich nicht so leicht beantworten, deine Argumentation hat dies bereits auch gut erörtert.

Die Menge macht das Gift, im Zweifel kann man alle anderen auf ignore setzen und sieht stets nur seine Meinung unter dem Artikel...obwohl ziemlich geile Vorstellung...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Oktober 2020)

Bis jetzt hat es nur ein Troll geschafft sich einen Platz in meiner Ignore-Liste zu verdienen. 
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich trotzdem den Inhalt in Threads hin und wieder einblenden lasse um mich an dem geistigen Unsinn zu erfreuen. Also eigentlich nutze ich die Ignore-Liste eher als Marker für "hier gibt es was zu lachen".

Ich finde es gut, dass es sowas gibt. Die Leute, die ohnehin kein Interesse an einer Diskussion haben, bekommen das auch ohne Liste hin.


----------



## GEChun (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich hätte ja die Idee das man die normale permanente Ignore Funktion einfach erweitert mit einer zusätzlichen zeitlich begrenzten Ignore Funktion.

Dann hat man die Möglichkeit bestimmte Sachen mal für eine Zeit lang auszublenden...

Grundsätzlich habe ich allerdings in den Jahren die ich hier im Forum schon bin sehr sehr wenige User auf Ignore gesetzt.. 

Auch wenn dann wirklich mal Fanboy geschwafel ohne wirklichen Bezug zu praxisorientierter Erfahrung dabei ist..
Meißt kann man aber sofern man sich selbst mit der Materie in der Praxis beschäftigt herausfiltern, was erfunden was möglich sein könnte und was einfach faktisch richtig ist.. 

Sofern sich die Leute also auch selbst mit dem Problem auseinander setzen merken sie ja von alleine ob sie in einer wie du schreibst "Blase" sind oder nicht. Die die diese "Blase" nie verlassen sind ja wirklich die die hier im Forum sind und nur lesen ohne Bezug zur Praxis.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde diese Funktion sehr hilfreich. Lange Zeit habe ich Diese nicht oder nur sehr selten gebraucht. Leider gerade heute sah ich mich gezwungen, wieder davon Gebrauch zu machen.
Wer einfach das "Ignoriren" nutz, um unliebsame/unbequeme User mundtot zu machen, zeigt auch nicht gerade große persönliche Reife.
Was für mich ein Diskussions-NoGo ist: persönliche Angriffe, Polemik, offensichtliche Unbelehrbarkeit/Einsicht und "Peudofaktenschleuderer".
Empfähnglich bin ich für: Spaß, Ironie und Sarkasmus
Gruß T.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Oktober 2020)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ironie und Sarkasmus


Ganz gefährliches Terrain hier, wie ich feststellen musste


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ganz gefährliches Terrain hier, wie ich feststellen musste


Liegt vllt daran, das man gewisse Grundvoraussetzungen benötigt, um Ironie und Sarkasmus zu verstehen. 
Gruß T.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Oktober 2020)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Liegt vllt daran, das man gewisse Grun*f*voraussetzungen benötigt, um Ironie und Sarkasmus zu verstehen.
> Gruß T.


Ja, z.B. eine korrekte Rechtschreibung 
Sorry übrigens an @DaStash, dass wir hier ins OT abdriften


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe 0 auf der Ignore Liste und das wird auch so bleiben.
Warum soll ich da auch wen draufsetzten? Nur weil er/sie mal nicht meiner Meinung war?

Keine Ahnung ob ich bei wem drauf bin, darüber wird man ja nicht informiert glaube ich. Aber auch wenn mich jeder da draufsetzen würde, würde ich doch nicht meine Meinung und oder Schreibstil ändern.

Man ist wie man ist. Das passt nicht immer jeden das ist klar. Aber solche Beiträge kann man dann ja auch überspringen.


----------



## DARPA (20. Oktober 2020)

Meine Ignore List war, ist und wird immer leer sein. Da ich mich ungern selbst einschränke/zensiere.

Ich kann aber auch easy Bullshit Beiträge überspringen ohne getriggerd zu werden. Außerdem hat man regelmäßig was zum lachen.
Bin inzwischen eh sehr inaktiv geworden, lese fast nur noch mit.

Hier gabs doch mal jemanden, der das halbe Forum auf ignore hatte  Da fass ich mich dann nur noch an den Kopp.
Aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## AlphaMale (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin sehr geduldig im Umgang mit anderen Menschen...im Alltag. Ich kann aber auch sehr schnell erkennen, ob jemand wirklich ein Diskurspartner ist oder nicht.
Früher hat man nicht voreilig wirkliches Trolling als "Betreutes Schreiben in den Foren..damit sonst nicht der "arme Schreiber komplett ohne Kontakt ist", gesehen...wie es mittlerweile wohl auch von den Betreibern (hier und anderswo) im Rahmen der "Meinungsfreiheit" überbordend akzeptiert wird.
Dafür ist mir meine kostbare Freizeit einfach zu schade, um die "armen Seelen" ohne offenbar normal ausgeprägter Interaktionsmöglichkeiten ...zu "bespaßen".
Das überlasse ich gerne dann den "selbsternannten"  "Troll-Carer"§...die das dann übernehmen.
Von daher, finde ich die Ignore Funktion als Elementar...um diesen ganzen Crap von bestimmten Leuten dann nicht immer wieder  vorgesetzt zu bekommen.
Ich habe früh gelernt, schnell auszusortieren.. und ja...bisher hat es sich in meinem Leben diese Fähigkeit mehr als bewährt.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. eine korrekte Rechtschreibung
> Sorry übrigens an @DaStash, dass wir hier ins OT abdriften


Wurde gefixt  Gruß T.


----------



## SaPass (20. Oktober 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, ist für euch dahingehend die Ignore-Funktion eher Fluch oder eher Segen?



Aus persönlicher Erfahrung: Beides. 

Auf meiner Ignore-Liste ist genau eine Person gelandet, die gerne schwachsinnige Diskussions-Threads eröffnet und in keiner Weise zugänglich für sinnvolle und logische Argumente ist. Ein Troll. Damit vermeide ich an solchen Diskussion teilzunehmen und mich zu ärgern. Tritt diese Person in anderen Threads in Erscheinung, habe ich immer noch die Option, mir die Beträge anzusehen. Das war aber bisher noch nicht nötig, da wir nie in den gleichen Threads unterwegs waren. Wie ich gerade während des Verfassens dieses Beitrages gesehen habe, wurde diese Person mittlerweile gesperrt. Damit sind es wieder null Personen auf meiner Ignore-List. Ich halte einfach nichts davon andere Meinungen auszublenden. Wenn es wirklich aus dem Ruder läuft und Forenregeln missachtet werden, dann greifen die Moderatoren ein.

Wie ich auf der Ignore-Liste eines anderen Benutzers gelandet bin, könnt ihr hier nachlesen. In diesem Fall ist die Ignore-Funktion eher ein Fluch. Da trifft folgender Absatz sehr treffend zu:



DaStash schrieb:


> Zunehmend wird mit einer Volkssport ähnlichen Einstellung proklamiert doch kritische User einfach auf ignore zu setzen. Ja man brüstet sich sogar gerne damit wie viele man schon selber auf der ignore-Liste hat und wie einfach das ist. Und als ob das nicht schon genug ist, nein, unterlässt man es auch nicht in entsprechenden Threads Dritte versuchen davon zu überzeugen user xy einfach zu ignorieren.
> Wozu führt das und was ist eigentlich der Sinn der ignore-Funktion?
> Das führt unter dem Strich dazu, dass eine Streitdebatte mittlerweile präventiv verhindert wird und konträre Meinungen so ausgeblendet werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2020)

Ob diese Funktion sinnvoll ist oder nicht hängt ganz alleine davon ab, wie User sie einsetzen.
Wenn Nutzer andere Nutzer blocken, nur weil sie anderer Meinung sind (oder aus anderen nichtigen Gründen...) kann die Ignorierliste schnell Schaden anrichten da Diskussionen mit vielen Teilnehmern sehr chaotisch werden können wenn einzelne Teilnehmer einzelne andere nicht mehr sehen. Noch schwachsinniger ist dann noch öffgentlich damit zu prahlen wen man auf der Liste hat.

Wenn die Funktion dagegen nur dazu genutzt wird User auszublenden die sowieso nur hier sind um mit irgendwelchem Mist zu provozieren (das aber so geschickt tun dass sie nicht sofort von uns rausgeschmissen werden können) dann ist sie sehr hilfreich als technische "do not feed the troll"-Unterstützung.

Insgesamt gesehen haben wir aber bisher kaum negative Erfahrungen mit der Igno erlebt so dass ich vermute, dass die allermeisten PCGHX-User die Funktion entweder gar nicht oder nur in einzelnen und dann auch sinnvollen Fällen nutzen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2020)

Wow, ich bin überrascht über die rege Teilnahme an dem Thema. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Sofern die ignore-Funktion nicht inflationär benutzt wird um, wie du sagst, jemanden mit anderer Meinung mundtod zu machen, finde ich sie sehr nützlich.
> Habe aktuell 9 Leute auf meiner Liste, aber auch nur sogenannte "Trolle", die an einer normalen Diskussion gar nicht interessiert sind, sondern polemisch und ausfallend quasi jeden Niedermachen, der nicht ihrer Meinung ist.
> Solche Menschen setze ich dann auch relativ schnell auf "ignore".
> Das sind dann Menschen, mit denen man im echten Leben wohl auch niemals vernünftig diskutieren könnte, dementsprechend muss man sich da auch keine Mühe geben, denke ich.


Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich nutze die ignore-Funktion nicht da ich a) über solche Beiträge hinwegsehen kann und b) auch solchen vermeintlich permanent störenden usern immer wieder neu bewerte. Und es hat sich bei einigen zu Anfang so handelnden User später ergeben, dass es doch Mittel und Wege gibt mit ihnen vernünftig zu debattieren, beziehungsweise haben sie sich geändert. Daher würde schon alleine aus dem Grund für mich die Nutzung nicht in Frage kommen. 


> Streit ist gut und wichtig, gerade in einem Forum.
> Dass Jemand andere Meinungen nicht zulässt und man selbst deshalb evtl. ignoriert wird ist schade, lässt sich aber wohl auch nie vermeiden.
> Was sich sehr wohl vermeiden lassen würde, sind persönliche Anfeindungen oder gar der Aufruf durch Dritte man möge doch jemanden "auf igno packen". Da ist allerdings eher die Moderation für zuständig, die solche Auswüchse direkt im Keim ersticken sollte.


Und ich habe das Gefühl das sowohl in Foren aber auch allgemein in der Gesellschaft die Meinungstolleranz sinkt, weswegen es zunehmend schwer fällt, in der Sache zu streiten.


> Mancher von uns sollte auch vlt. sich eher mal trauen den "melden"-Button zu benutzen um die Mods auf einen bestimmten Beitrag hin zu weisen, der nicht den Regeln entspricht.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das nicht so selten gemacht wird. Ich habe das Gefühl das dann bei Nichthandlung, weil es eben eine Sach-begründete Meinung war, dann eben angefangen wird zu denunzieren und diese Sachmeinung zu verunglimpfen, weil, es darf nicht sein was nicht sein kann. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Hier im Forum ist es teilweise richtig schlimm, wenn gewisse "trigger"-Worte fallen oder schon im Thema zu finden sind, hauptsächlich in den News-Kommentarthreads. Wenn es dort um Nvidia/AMD/Intel/XBox/PS etc. geht kommen halt viele "von Außen" über die Main und geben ihren Senf dazu ab.
> Und in diesem Bereich tummeln sich dann auch oft die selben Leute, die sonst im Forum kaum aktiv sind.
> Je tiefer man allerdings ins Forum eindringt, desto entspannter wird es, das stimmt.
> Aus den News-Kommentarthreads halte ich mich dann meistens auch einfach raus.
> Wenn mir ansonsten Jemand hier "dumm kommt" wird er eben doch ignoriert.


Natürlich, in reinen Sach-threads findet man das weniger aber die News-Threads machen nun einmal einen Großteil aus und es ist ja auch ok sich in der Sache zu streiten aber genau das scheinen immer weniger Menschen zu können oder aber zu wollen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist jeden selber überlassen, ob er die Ignore-Funktion nutzt oder nicht. Wenn er Inhalte von bestimmten Usern nicht sehen will ist das seine Sache. Mundtot machen ist das auch nicht, da ja alle anderen die Beiträge weiter lesen können.
> Selber nutzte ich die Ignore-Funktion nicht. Da ich auch viel zu neugierig bin und immer alles mitkriegen will. "Komische" Beiträge überlese ich einfach.


Sicherlich ist es das, ich finde es nur schade, wenn dann eine Streitdebatte so abrupt beendet wird und der Gegenüber und die dargestellte Sachmeinung mundtot gemacht wird und zwar grundsätzlich, wenn man die Funktion aktiv lässt.



sinchilla schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ignore-funktion viele Jahre nicht genutzt. Aber so seit ein oder zwei Jahren haben sich eine Handvoll Foristen diese Sonderbehandlung hart erarbeitet.
> 
> In der Regel nutze ich die Funktion dann, den Beitrag trotzdem lesen zu können, die Neugier siegt, man fühlt sich ja auch selbst unheimlich schlau und überlegen wenn man derart unschlüssige Argumentationsketten auf Kindergartenniveau liest.
> 
> ...


Jep, einfach drüber hinweglesen und bei Verstößen melden, finde ich auch den besseren Weg. Wenn man ignoriert muss man halt auch bedenken, dass der-/ diejenigen dann keine Chance auf Rehabilitation und aus meiner Erfahrung her geschieht das immer wieder.



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat es nur ein Troll geschafft sich einen Platz in meiner Ignore-Liste zu verdienen.
> Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich trotzdem den Inhalt in Threads hin und wieder einblenden lasse um mich an dem geistigen Unsinn zu erfreuen. Also eigentlich nutze ich die Ignore-Liste eher als Marker für "hier gibt es was zu lachen".
> 
> Ich finde es gut, dass es sowas gibt. Die Leute, die ohnehin kein Interesse an einer Diskussion haben, bekommen das auch ohne Liste hin.


Naja aber dann kannast du ihn ja auch gleich on lassen, wozu das hin und her?! Aber grundsätzlich ist die Funktion auch dafür gedacht. Wobei ein nachweisliches Trollverhalten doch auch moderiert werden kann?!?



GEChun schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja die Idee das man die normale permanente Ignore Funktion einfach erweitert mit einer zusätzlichen zeitlich begrenzten Ignore Funktion.


Wow, dass ist eine gute Idee. So kann man sich mal Luft verschaffen, gleichzeitig aber immer wieder prüfen ob das noch gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Was für mich ein Diskussions-NoGo ist: persönliche Angriffe, Polemik, offensichtliche Unbelehrbarkeit/Einsicht und "Peudofaktenschleuderer".
> Empfähnglich bin ich für: Spaß, Ironie und Sarkasmus
> Gruß T.


PAs sind definitiv ein nogo unterliegen aber auch den Forenregeln können also wegmoderiert werden. Bei Polemik sehe ich das nicht ganz so harsch, ist halt ein rhetorisches Mittel, so lange man nicht den Bezug zur Sache verliert und persönlich wird ist das schon ok/ tollerierbar. Unbelehrbarkeit/Einsicht und Pseudofaktenschleuder sind nervig, für mich aber kein Ignoregrund, da kann man eigentlich drüber stehen denke ich. 

Spaß, Ironie und Sarkasmus finde ich super, wenn man das versteht kann das unheimlich angespannte Debatten entspannen, dass Problem ist nur, in Schriftform ist es nicht so einfach zu kommunizieren, ohne entspechende smilies. Reiner, trockener Sarkasmus ohne emoticons, ist dann nur zu erahnen, man kann ihn aber nicht mit Gewissheit als solches erkennen. 



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Liegt vllt daran, das man gewisse Grundvoraussetzungen benötigt, um Ironie und Sarkasmus zu verstehen.
> Gruß T.


Ja das auch aber in erster Linie fehlt es in Foren da an Gestik und Mimik. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja, z.B. eine korrekte Rechtschreibung
> Sorry übrigens an @DaStash, dass wir hier ins OT abdriften


Alles gut, ich habe mit leichtem Abdriften keine Probleme. 



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Man ist wie man ist. Das passt nicht immer jeden das ist klar. Aber solche Beiträge kann man dann ja auch überspringen.


Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch. Das Problem ist auch nicht selten, dass der ignore-Prozess dann schriftlich zelebriert und angekündigt wird. Das ist dann für manche ein ganz großes ding, was unbedingt nach außen kommuniziert werden muss. Was aber nicht geht, wie geschrieben, ist, wenn man Dritte dazu auffordert das auch zu tun.



SaPass schrieb:


> Aus persönlicher Erfahrung: Beides.
> 
> Auf meiner Ignore-Liste ist genau eine Person gelandet, die gerne schwachsinnige Diskussions-Threads eröffnet und in keiner Weise zugänglich für sinnvolle und logische Argumente ist. Ein Troll. Damit vermeide ich an solchen Diskussion teilzunehmen und mich zu ärgern. Tritt diese Person in anderen Threads in Erscheinung, habe ich immer noch die Option, mir die Beträge anzusehen. Das war aber bisher noch nicht nötig, da wir nie in den gleichen Threads unterwegs waren. Wie ich gerade während des Verfassens dieses Beitrages gesehen habe, wurde diese Person mittlerweile gesperrt. Damit sind es wieder null Personen auf meiner Ignore-List. Ich halte einfach nichts davon andere Meinungen auszublenden. Wenn es wirklich aus dem Ruder läuft und Forenregeln missachtet werden, dann greifen die Moderatoren ein.


Ich sehe das so. Wenn jemand ein Sachthema mit irreführenden Inhalt eröffnet, wäre es der Community dienlich, wenn jemand mit Expertise dort eine Art Faktencheck macht, als Orientierung für andere, weniger versierte User. Blenden jene User solche Threads aus, sind die Fehlinformation so zugängig für Dritte. Aber ich verstehe dennoch deine Intension, betrachte es aber wie gesagt aus diesem Blickwinkel. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ob diese Funktion sinnvoll ist oder nicht hängt ganz alleine davon ab, wie User sie einsetzen.
> Wenn Nutzer andere Nutzer blocken, nur weil sie anderer Meinung sind (oder aus anderen nichtigen Gründen...) kann die Ignorierliste schnell Schaden anrichten da Diskussionen mit vielen Teilnehmern sehr chaotisch werden können wenn einzelne Teilnehmer einzelne andere nicht mehr sehen. Noch schwachsinniger ist dann noch öffgentlich damit zu prahlen wen man auf der Liste hat.


Genau das und gefühlt nimmt das hier zu, nach meiner Wahrnehmung aber auch grundsätzlich in der Gesellschaft also die Meinungsintolleranz.

MfG


----------



## SaPass (20. Oktober 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so. Wenn jemand ein Sachthema mit irreführenden Inhalt eröffnet, wäre es der Community dienlich, wenn jemand mit Expertise dort eine Art Faktencheck macht, als Orientierung für andere, weniger versierte User. Blenden jene User solche Threads aus, sind die Fehlinformation so zugängig für Dritte. Aber ich verstehe dennoch deine Intension, betrachte es aber wie gesagt aus diesem Blickwinkel.



Das sehe ich genauso. Ich möchte ergänzen, dass es in meinem Fall ein User war, der in der Rumpelkammer irgendwelche Themen gepostet hat, die nichts mit PC/Hardware an sich zu tun hatten. In diesem Fall habe ich nicht das Bedürfnis "korrigierend" einzugreifen. Wenn jemand in einem Kaufberatungs-Thread einem Hilfesuchenden groben Unfug erzählt, dann versuch ich das mit Gegenargumenten und weiterführenden Links/Belegen zu entkräften. Ich hoffe, dass er Hilfesuchende dadurch in die Lage versetzt wird, selbst eine fundierte Entscheidung zu treffen und das Thema etwas differenziert zu betrachten. Einen User, der Unfug verbreitet und falsch/gefährlich berät, würde ich auch niemals auf die Ignore-List setzen, da er möglicherweise einen (finanziellen) Schaden bei Hilfesuchenden anrichtet und auch das Forum diskreditiert.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Oktober 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> a) über solche Beiträge hinwegsehen kann und b) auch solchen vermeintlich permanent störenden usern immer wieder neu bewerte. Und es hat sich bei einigen zu Anfang so handelnden User später ergeben, dass es doch Mittel und Wege gibt mit ihnen vernünftig zu debattieren, beziehungsweise haben sie sich geändert.





DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man ignoriert muss man halt auch bedenken, dass der-/ diejenigen dann keine Chance auf Rehabilitation


Die paar Menschen, die ich auf meine ignore-Liste habe... Da bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass dort im Bezug auf mich, keine Rehabilitation möglich ist. Da geht es dann meistens um nur einen Satz oder eine Äußerung, und ich weiß, dass ich mit so Jemanden quasi nie vernünftig reden kann. Kommt zum Glück nur selten vor.



DaStash schrieb:


> Reiner, trockener Sarkasmus ohne emoticons, ist dann nur zu erahnen, man kann ihn aber nicht mit Gewissheit als solches erkennen





DaStash schrieb:


> in erster Linie fehlt es in Foren da an Gestik und Mimik


Ja, leider! Selbst die Mods haben manchmal Schwierigkeiten das zu erkennen, spreche da aus persönlicher Erfahrung, da mich @INU.ID mal verwarnt hat wegen eines _eigentlich_ eindeutig ironischen Beitrags  Nachdem sich dann sogar noch ein zweiter Mod eingeschaltet hat, ist die Verwarnung zurück genommen worden 
Aber ja, ohne das Gegenüber sehen zu können, fällt das Thema Ironie/Sarkasmus sehr schwer.

Generell hast du @DaStash (leider) recht: Die Streitkultur hat definitiv gelitten in unserer Gesellschaft, egal ob online oder offline. Oder es kommt einem auch evtl. nur so vor, da heute jeder noch so realitätsfremde, verbohrte Mensch seine Meinung quasi weltweit kundtun kann über die "sozialen" Netzwerke oder sonstige modernen Kommunikationswege. Was bin ich froh, dass man bei Whatsapp z.B. die "autodownload" funktion abschalten kann  Aber jeder geistige Dünnpfiff wird heute leider irgendwo, von irgendwem akzeptiert und sogar verbreitet.
Früher, da hat man sich Opas sprüche am Wochenende angehört und dann abgehakt... Heutzutage ist Opa leider influencer


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. Oktober 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja aber dann kannast du ihn ja auch gleich on lassen, wozu das hin und her?! Aber grundsätzlich ist die Funktion auch dafür gedacht. Wobei ein nachweisliches Trollverhalten doch auch moderiert werden kann?!?


Wie sinchilla auch schon schrieb, ist es dann einfach wieder die Neugier, die gewinnt. 
Und leider gibt es ja doch immer wieder so Spezialisten, die durch dämliche Kommentare die Diskussion stören, aber nicht direkt als Troll/Spam abgestempelt werden dürfen/können.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Oktober 2020)

Habe kein Problem mit anderen Meinungen. Jeder hat ein Recht darauf. In der heutigen Zeit nervt es mich aber extrem, dass immer mehr Menschen ihr Weltbild anderen aufzuzwingen versuchen.
Wenn mir das in einem Hardwareforum wiederholt auffällt, landet die Person auf ignore.

Mich nervt generell die Mentalität, in der immer mit dem Finger auf andere gezeigt wird, man sich selbst aber für unfehlbar hält. Wer die Welt verbessern möchte, darf gern bei sich anfangen.


----------



## addicTix (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich liebe die neue Ignorierfunktion im Gegensatz zu der vor dem Forum-Update, weil die neue den Beitrag des blockierten auch tatsächlich aus meiner Ansicht entfernt, und nicht nur überschreibt mit dem Hinweis "hier steht ein Beitrag eines ignorierten Nutzers, drücke hier um den Beitrag anzuzeigen".
Man hat seine Ruhe vor seinen blockierten Patienten und das macht den Aufenthalt hier wesentlich angenehmer.
Klar kann man alles überlesen usw., aber wenn man jedes mal das gleiche von der selben Person liest weil sie ihre Meinung mit Sprung in der Platte verbreiten muss, dann bin ich sehr froh über die Funktion.

Wenn man natürlich das ganze Forum blockiert, ist das nichts als Schwachsinn und man sollte vielleicht die Fehler bei sich suchen


----------



## Gsonz (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich benutze die Ignorierfunktion nie, da ich Beiträge auch einfach in meinem Kopf ignorieren (d.h. lesen, aber nicht darauf reagieren) kann. 

Ich hätte da auch Sorge, dass ich eine Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen kann weil mir die Hälfte der Beiträge garnicht angezeigt wird (weil die User auf der Ignorierliste sind). Dann sehe ich nur Antworten von anderen Usern, scheinbar ohne Kontext und ich verstehe sie evtl. sogar falsch. 

Das waren mal meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## keinnick (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich benutze die Funktion nicht. Wenn mich etwas stört, dann scrolle ich weiter und gehe selten darauf ein. Es gab schon / es gibt Leute, die sich öffentlich an ihrer ach so tollen und riesigen Ignore-Liste erfreut haben, aber dann den halben Thread nicht gelesen haben. Da wurden dann Sachen wiederholt, die schon zwei Posts vorher standen, nur wegen der Ignore-Funktion. Ich sehe darin keinen großen Nutzen. 

Natürlich gerät man in einem Thread mal aneinander. Das ist dann beim nächsten Thread wieder gegessen und auch von Leuten, die man eigentlich gerne überlesen würde, kommen in anderen Threads sinnvolle Sachen. Und die Leute, die durchgängig nur Mist posten haben eh eine kurze Halbwertszeit oder dienen regelmäßig als Lacher. Aber da haben die Mods eh ein Auge drauf.


----------



## beastyboy79 (28. Oktober 2020)

@DaStash 
Danke das Du die Eigenwerbung noch in der Signatur stehen hast, sonst wär ich nicht drauf gestoßen. Interessantes Thema und gut durchgearbeitet. Ich hab auf der Igno 7 Leute, davon sind 3 gesperrt, 1-2 schreiben seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr und zwei so "weder Fisch noch Fleisch" - Typen. Sehr viel dünjes aber manchmal Interessantes. Also ich nutz das Feature "wenig".

Meist versuch ich über gezielte Provokationen und Trollaktionen hinweg zu lesen. Bin ja selbst ein schwieriges Kerlchen manchmal, öfter, na gut immer öfter   .

Ich kann nur sagen, das bestimmt Unikate wie chatstar, wurstkuchen und schaffe (leider nicht mehr da, oder mit gesperrtem x-fach Account) irgendwie zu einem Forum dazugehören. Ich möchte da an zeedy ausm CB erinnern, der es dort mit den Hochleistungskernen in viele Signaturen geschafft hat. Ohne diese User wäre der Forenalltag nur bitter anstatt bittersüß. Hätte man die alle auf der Igno, wärs nicht mehr so spaßig. Und die meisten sind ja sehr verträglich, andere nur in homöopatischen Dosen, und die kann man sich zur Not ja auch immer anzeigen lassen.

Und falls ich auf ner Igno bin von jemandem hier im Thread, dann hat der halt Pech und kann das grad nicht lesen.


----------



## RtZk (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich halte gar nichts davon.
Das sorgt nur dafür, dass man sich in eine Blase begibt, wenn man sowieso nur Andere hören will wie sie die eigene Meinung bestätigen, wofür dann überhaupt in ein Forum gehen?
Ich habe niemanden auf der Igno, auch die paar Trolle (evtl. glauben sie ja sogar selbst was sie schreiben) nicht.
Am Ende wird man doch sowieso wieder neugierig und schaut sich die Posts doch mal an.
Bei Manchen hat man vor lauter Abstrusität sogar was zu lachen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Oktober 2020)

Für mich ein Segen, dann muss ich diesen Firmentreuen Gehirnweichmacher erst gar nicht lesen.
Eindeutige Firmentrolle kommen sicher auf diese Liste, die sind auch meist sehr nervig und leider auch manipulativ.
Mit solchen Leuten zu diskutieren ist sehr anstrengend, die brauche ich einfach nicht.
Solchen Leuten meine Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, halte ich für eine Legitimierung ihres Vorgehens.
Das ganze ist auch ein Eigenschutz, wenn man mit diesen Leuten diskutiert wollen die einen auch provozieren, je nach Moderator (egal in welchem Forum auch immer) und dessen Persönlicher Meinung und Tagesform, wird schon mal der Firtmentreue unterstützt, dessen offensichtlichen Desinformationen und Unterstellungen bleiben stehen aber dagegen ankämpft wird bestraft, auch wenn es dezent zwischen den Zeilen getan wird... klar gibt das kein Moderator zu, würde ich auch nicht wenn ich einer wäre, dessen Dementis schenke ich keinen glauben, dessen aussagen das auch sie nur Menschen sind bedeutet aber auch das dies nicht nur positives beinhaltet, das wollen sie aber nicht zugeben.
Tagesaktuelle Themen meide ich mittlerweile, denn da tummeln sich diese Art Leute sehr gerne.


----------



## chill_eule (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab doch tatsächlich grad vor ein paar Minuten jemanden von den "üblichen Verdächtigen" wieder von meiner ignore-Liste runter genommen


----------



## Basileukum (29. Oktober 2020)

Das ist wie im Leben, Idioten kannst nicht aus dem Weg gehen. Das Problem ist die Rechthaberei, die absolute Wahrheit. Entartungen, welche uns die verkommenen Kirchen brachten, wie auch die Gammelfürsten und die Pseudowissenschaftler unserer Tage sind da auch nicht besser. Die fast ekelhafteste Zunft dieser Art ist allerdings der derzeitige Moralist unserer Tage, der Weltverbesser.

Zwingt einen ja keiner seine Meinung zu sagen oder diese nicht zu äußern. Oder diese auch mal zu wechseln. Muß ja keiner in der Sekte der eigenen Dummheit gefangen bleiben. Und warum auf jeden Beitrag einsteigen.

Ich hätte früher auch viel auf die Ingoreliste geschoben, mittlerweile interessiert mich halt vieles nicht mehr.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Oktober 2020)

Menschen, die es nicht schaffen, konstruktiv, gesittet und mit vernünftigen Argumenten zu diskutieren (und mich dadurch nerven) kommen auf Ignore. 

Man kann völlig anderer Meinung sein als ich, auch extremer AMD-Fanboy, wenn man trotzdem argumentiert und zuhört ist das kein Problem für mich. So bald es in Agitation, Hohn und Abwertung umschlägt, fliegt die Person aus meinem Aufmerksamkeitsradius raus. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit schlicht zu schade und ich hab auch andere Dinge, die an meinem Nervenkostüm zehren, da brauch ich das einfach nicht hier, in meiner Freizeit, noch oben drauf.


----------



## Lexx (30. Oktober 2020)

Mehr Gelassenheit, mehr "Schmäh" (Witz), mehr Verständnis, mehr Gelassenheit und 
manchmal mehr Empathie und Gelassenheit im Umgang mit dem Gegenüber täte gerade 
und im besonderen in Threads von Grafikkarten und CPUs dem Forum gut tun.

PCGH ist das letzte spielerelevante Forum, das ich mir noch regelmäßig zu Gemüte führe.
Alle bisherigen - das immerhin seit mehr als 20 Jahren - habe ich aufgrund der überhand 
nehmenden Toxizität... abgehakt.

Bedauerlicherweise neigen mittlerweile manche Threads hier, ihre Teilnehmer (und das 
"sich bestätigen/hochpushen durch gegenseitiges Liken") hart an der Grenze zum Schund
und Ausufern.

Aber - kann ich akzeptieren - DAS ist in den letzten paar Jahren überall gleich eskaliert.
Auch in gesellschaftlichen/politischen Themen wird der Ton immer... rauer/fundamentalistischer.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

Die Ignoliste ist aber auch ein Spiegel für einen selbst. Ich zitierte mich da mal selbst:


> Weisst du, wie viele User sich auf meiner Ignoliste befinden? Nicht ein einziger.
> Ich hatte schon einige Lichtgestalten, die in dem einen Thread völligen Mist verzapft haben, in einem anderen aber erstaunlich bewandert waren. Oder User, die anfangs völlig... naja, eingeschränkte Sichtweisen hatten, die sich dann aber tatsächlich entwickelt haben. Ok, es gibt auch tatsächlich den ein oder anderen User, dem SCHAFFE ich einfach nicht zuzulesen. Aber dann scroll ich den weiter. Im Großen und Ganzen sind Menschen erstaunlich vielschichtig, daher hat sich mir der Sinn einer Ignoliste bisher noch nicht offenbart.


Ich finde generell, auch im RL, das Menschen viel zu vorschnell und pauschal verurteilen. Ich werde nie verstehen, wieso man aufgrund einer Tat den ganzen Menschen verurteilt und abfertigt (im Alltag. Keine Extrembeispiele. Wobei da auch stärker differenziert werden sollte. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema und führt hier zu weit). Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag, eine dumme Idee oder auch eine glühende Leidenschaft für etwas, dass für andere nicht unbedingt so offensichtlich ist. So what. Leben und leben lassen. Wenn ich jeden ignorieren würde, der mir hier, gerade bei einem Hardwarerelease, auf den Zeiger geht, könnte ich alsbald recht beschauliche Monologe führen (seht ihr, das war jetzt Sarkasmus ).



Lexx schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise neigen mittlerweile manche Threads hier, ihre Teilnehmer (*und das "sich bestätigen/hochpushen durch gegenseitiges Liken"*) hart an der Grenze zum Schund und Ausufern.


Na geh, das ist aber auch etwas kurzsichtig. Eigentlich hat man doch recht schnell raus, wer hier ehrlich liked und welche "Gestalten" sich gegenseitig pushen. Weil das doch inhaltlich und argumentativ immer sich wiederholende und gegenseitig bestätigende Muster und User sind. Das wertet das Like-System in meinen Augen nicht ab, im Gegenteil, man sieht dadurch doch recht gut einen Querschnitt der Geisteshaltung besagter User. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass einem mit der Ignofunktion einiges an der Mikro-Demografie in einem Forum entgeht und man die "Dunstkreise" sehr viel schlechter überblicken kann. Gut, das kann einen interessieren, muss es aber nicht. Wo wir wieder bei besagtem Spiegel wären, ein guter Punkt meine Ausführungen zu beenden.


----------



## Grestorn (1. November 2020)

Ich bin ein emotionaler Mensch. Leute, die gezielt triggern und provozieren finden in mir ein relativ leichtes Opfer. Und ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich schon Verwarnungen bekommen habe - nicht wegen Beleidigungen (so weit habe ich mich im Griff) sondern wegen angeblichem Off-Topic. 

Was ein Witz in Tüten ist: Denn jemand fängt an zu stänkern oder unhaltbare Behauptungen in die Welt zu posaunen (um die Stimmung gegen etwas oder jemanden anzuheizen), ich halte dagegen mit Argumenten und es kommt zu einer Debatte, die meist recht einseitig ist (ich werde ohne Argumente beleidigt, der andere geht nicht auf meine Gegenargumente ein sondern triggert mich nur immer weiter). 

Meine Beiträge werden wegen OT gemeldet und ich bekomme eine Verwarnung. 

Die Moderation hier lässt sich da wunderbar einspannen, auch weil sie offenbar nur einzelne Postings, nie aber den gesamten Kontext beachtet. 

Das einzige Hilfsmittel dagegen - außer dem Forum insgesamt Good-Bye zu sagen - ist die Ignore Funktion, die in der neuen Foren SW auch deutlich besser funktioniert. Und, ja, es ist auch die einzige, schwache Waffe die ich habe, wenn ich es öffentlich proklamiere. 

Mehr Möglichkeiten sind jemandem, der sich nicht selbst auf dieses Niveau begeben möchte, einfach nicht gegeben.


----------



## bitsbytes (1. November 2020)

Ich finde eine ignore Funktion sinnvoll und sollte man beibehalten. Es ist doch ganz einfach, diese zu ignorieren, wenn man sie nicht braucht.

Hast Du auch bedacht, dass diese Funktion nicht für diejenigen da ist, die sowas anscheinend nie brauchen, weil sie zu den glücklichen Menschen gehören, die niemals mit irgendwas anecken, prima jeglichen Bullshit ignorieren können ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken oder sich immer klug raushalten und am Ende immer grün dastehen? Siehe auch die Bemerkungen meines Vorredners.

@DaStash. Insofern weiß ich auch nicht, was ich von Deiner Intention halten soll. Es gibt andere Foren, da mußte erstmal viel Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet werden, bis endlich eine solche Funktion kam und das war wirklich ein Segen. Wenn man solche "Errungenschaften" wie eine Ignore Funktion hat, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach froh sein, sowas zu haben und nicht anfangen, diese in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

bitsbytes schrieb:


> Ich finde eine ignore Funktion sinnvoll und sollte man beibehalten. Es ist doch ganz einfach, diese zu ignorieren, wenn man sie nicht braucht.
> 
> Hast Du auch bedacht, dass diese Funktion nicht für diejenigen da ist, die sowas anscheinend nie brauchen, weil sie zu den glücklichen Menschen gehören, die niemals mit irgendwas anecken, prima jeglichen Bullshit ignorieren können ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken oder sich immer klug raushalten und am Ende immer grün dastehen? Siehe auch die Bemerkungen meines Vorredners.
> 
> @DaStash. Insofern weiß ich auch nicht, was ich von Deiner Intention halten soll. Es gibt andere Foren, da mußte erstmal viel Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet werden, bis endlich eine solche Funktion kam und das war wirklich ein Segen. Wenn man solche "Errungenschaften" wie eine Ignore Funktion hat, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach froh sein, sowas zu haben und nicht anfangen, diese in Frage zu stellen.


Meine Intension darüber ist eine Debatte zu führen. Mich interessiert wie das andere sehen. Ich stehe wie gesagt der Funktion eher kritisch gegenüber habe aber das Gefühl das es zunehmen hier zu einem Volkssport wird, die Ignorefunktion groß angekündigt zu verwenden, damit zu prahlen wer da so alles drauf steht und zu guter Letzt Dritte dazu aktiv zu animieren user xy doch auch einfach zu ignorieren. Ich zensiere mich nicht gerne selber und überlese einfach jene Posts. Aber, in überlesen steckt eben auch "lesen" drin und wie gesagt, es kam schon oft vor das sich jene welche user im Nachgang als handelbar herausgestellt haben und daraus wunderbare Diskussionen entstanden sind, zu den ich bei Nutzung dieser Funktion und Manifestation einer Meinung wohl eher nicht gekommen wäre.

Die Ignorefunktion ist für mich ja auch nur ein Mittel was man anwenden kann, bei Beiträgen die den Foren-Regeln entsprechen aber dennoch sehr störend sind. Wenn es sich so verhält wie du es beschreibst, dann hört sich das für mich eher danach an, dass dort die MOD-Aktivität entsprechend mager ausfällt. Die Moderation hier finde ich grundsätzlich ziemlich gut, weswegen ich für mich hier nicht den Bedarf sehe, diese Funktion zu nutzen.




beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, das bestimmt Unikate wie chatstar, wurstkuchen und schaffe (leider nicht mehr da, oder mit gesperrtem x-fach Account) irgendwie zu einem Forum dazugehören. Ich möchte da an zeedy ausm CB erinnern, der es dort mit den Hochleistungskernen in viele Signaturen geschafft hat. Ohne diese User wäre der Forenalltag nur bitter anstatt bittersüß. Hätte man die alle auf der Igno, wärs nicht mehr so spaßig. Und die meisten sind ja sehr verträglich, andere nur in homöopatischen Dosen, und die kann man sich zur Not ja auch immer anzeigen lassen.
> 
> Und falls ich auf ner Igno bin von jemandem hier im Thread, dann hat der halt Pech und kann das grad nicht lesen.


Eine interessante Sichtweise.  Davon mal ab das ich aktuell gar nicht im Bilde bin was Schaffe macht und unter welchem Synonym wir aktuell die Ehre habe, so finde ich das "bei diesen üblichen Verdächtigen" doch mehr nervig als lustig. Aber man gibt ja die Hoffnung nie auf, dass sich das auch mal anders darstellt und dann gibt es gleich einen Like als positive Bestätigung und Anreiz das zu wiederholen.  



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Für mich ein Segen, dann muss ich diesen Firmentreuen Gehirnweichmacher erst gar nicht lesen.
> Eindeutige Firmentrolle kommen sicher auf diese Liste, die sind auch meist sehr nervig und leider auch manipulativ.
> Mit solchen Leuten zu diskutieren ist sehr anstrengend, die brauche ich einfach nicht.


Wobei genau das ja moderiert werden kann und wenn man das nur zensiert und nicht mehr sieht, dann kann man das auch nicht melden und wenn es nicht gemeldet wird, dann können die user ihr Unwesen weiter treiben. Ich denke nachhaltiger dahingehend ist melden als ignorieren.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Man kann völlig anderer Meinung sein als ich, auch extremer AMD-Fanboy, wenn man trotzdem argumentiert und zuhört ist das kein Problem für mich. So bald es in Agitation, Hohn und Abwertung umschlägt, fliegt die Person aus meinem Aufmerksamkeitsradius raus. Dafür ist mir meine Zeit schlicht zu schade und ich hab auch andere Dinge, die an meinem Nervenkostüm zehren, da brauch ich das einfach nicht hier, in meiner Freizeit, noch oben drauf.


Und wenn du jetzt auf solche user in einer Debatte triffst aber du derjenige bist dem dann die Ignoremaßnahmen treffen, trotzt sachlicher Diskussion? Was dann? Genau das ist ein Punkt den ich hier zunehmend beobachte, bei kontroversen Themen.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Na geh, das ist aber auch etwas kurzsichtig. Eigentlich hat man doch recht schnell raus, wer hier ehrlich liked und welche "Gestalten" sich gegenseitig pushen. Weil das doch inhaltlich und argumentativ immer sich wiederholende und gegenseitig bestätigende Muster und User sind. Das wertet das Like-System in meinen Augen nicht ab, im Gegenteil, man sieht dadurch doch recht gut einen Querschnitt der Geisteshaltung besagter User. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass einem mit der Ignofunktion einiges an der Mikro-Demografie in einem Forum entgeht und man die "Dunstkreise" sehr viel schlechter überblicken kann. Gut, das kann einen interessieren, muss es aber nicht. Wo wir wieder bei besagtem Spiegel wären, ein guter Punkt meine Ausführungen zu beenden.


Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr schwer einzuschätzen, denn wenn man sich in die Lage des anderen versetzt und seine Haltung einnimmt, machen ja solche likes dann auch inhaltlich sinn. Ich like nur Dinge denen ich inhaltlich zustimme und dennoch wurde mir auch schon gegenseitiges Liken vorgeworfen und interessanter Weise von usern die Dritte dazu öffentlich rieten doch einfach gleich die Ignorefunktion zu nutzen.  Ich habe das ehrlich gesagt bis jetzt nur einmal erlebt und das war gestern als Lichtspieler fast allen foristen negativ-likes verpasste. Also wie man sieht, eher die große Ausnahme. 

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2020)

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass jetzt hier manche user explizit beim Namen genannt und an den Pranger gestellt werden.
Wir "alten Hasen" kennen ja die üblichen Verdächtigen, und ein neuer Account derjenigen entlarvt sich ja meist sehr schnell oder schießt sich schon nach kurzer Zeit selbst wieder ab.
Andere widerrum sind nach wie vor hier aktiv, wenn auch nicht nach jedermanns Gusto.
Der eine oder andere ist bei mir auch auf "ignore" obwohl ich bei Zeiten mir auch deren Inhalte anzeigen lasse, vor allem wenn es um ein Zitat geht.

Da sich aber auch tatsächlich neue user anmelden, sollten _wir_ aufpassen, wen wir hier "abstempeln".
Das muss dann ja jeder (neue) user für sich selbst herausfinden und entscheiden. 
@DaStash du kritisierst ja oben diese "öffentlichkeit", dann sollten wir das auch selbst vermeiden.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin ein emotionaler Mensch [...]


Siehste, Spiegel und so.  Aber du hast auch genug Eier und Selbstreflektion um dazu zu stehen. Was die Moderation betrifft, da gilt das einfache Prinzip "mitgehangen, mitgefangen". Nervt mich auch manchmal, ist aber nunmal leider so. Ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit das Ganze einigermaßen fair zu behandeln.



bitsbytes schrieb:


> Ich finde eine ignore Funktion sinnvoll und sollte man beibehalten. Es ist doch ganz einfach, diese zu ignorieren, wenn man sie nicht braucht.
> 
> Hast Du auch bedacht, dass diese Funktion nicht für diejenigen da ist, die sowas anscheinend nie brauchen, weil sie zu den glücklichen Menschen gehören, die niemals mit irgendwas anecken, prima jeglichen Bullshit ignorieren können ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken oder sich immer klug raushalten und am Ende immer grün dastehen? Siehe auch die Bemerkungen meines Vorredners.
> 
> @DaStash. Insofern weiß ich auch nicht, was ich von Deiner Intention halten soll. Es gibt andere Foren, da mußte erstmal viel Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet werden, bis endlich eine solche Funktion kam und das war wirklich ein Segen. Wenn man solche "Errungenschaften" wie eine Ignore Funktion hat, dann sollte man meiner Meinung nach froh sein, sowas zu haben und nicht anfangen, diese in Frage zu stellen.


Absolut, keine Widerrede. Ich ignoriere sie einfach und kann damit leben. Allerdings finde ich, hast du da irgendwie was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Ich für meinen Teil bin auch oft genug emotional, verstehe auch mal Sachen falsch, oder lasse mich dazu hinreißen auf allzu groben Bullshit zu reagieren. Davor ist doch keiner gefeit. Dennoch finde ich, ist mein Posting voll im Rahmen des Threads, der an sich offenbar auch mannigfaltig interpretiert wird. Und es liegt mir fern, irgendjemandem die Funktion, oder die Gründe dafür, sie zu nutzen, madig zu machen, ich wollte nur meine eigene Sichtweise darlegen.

Es geht doch nicht darum, diese Funktion abzuschaffen, ich denke nicht, dass das wirklich jemand will. Ich für meinen Teil finde interessant, wie die unterschiedlichsten User solche Dinge betrachten und finde, dass dieser Thread auch einen kleinen Einblick in die Denkweise der teilnehmenden User gewährt, wenn man dafür ein offenes Ohr, bzw. Auge, hat. Andere Sichtweisen können die eigene im besten Fall erweitern. Aber im Zweifelsfall steht es dir ja durchaus frei, mich, oder diesen ganzen Thread, einfach zu ignorieren. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht gut, dass jetzt hier manche user explizit beim Namen genannt und an den Pranger gestellt werden.
> Wir "alten Hasen" kennen ja die üblichen Verdächtigen, und ein neuer Account derjenigen entlarvt sich ja meist sehr schnell oder schießt sich schon nach kurzer Zeit selbst wieder ab.
> Andere widerrum sind nach wie vor hier aktiv, wenn auch nicht nach jedermanns Gusto.
> Der eine oder andere ist bei mir auch auf "ignore" obwohl ich bei Zeiten mir auch deren Inhalte anzeigen lasse, vor allem wenn es um ein Zitat geht.
> ...


Oh ja, das ist so wahr. Sobald zum Beispiel jemand neues im GPU Sektor aufschlägt und nur ein wenig auffällig ist, _schaffe _es die meisten Leute nicht, ominöse Mehrfachaccounts vorzuwerfen. Was aber auch wieder zeigt, dass auch "alte Hasen" Vollpfosten sein können, wenn sie nur wollen.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht gut, dass jetzt hier manche user explizit beim Namen genannt und an den Pranger gestellt werden.
> Wir "alten Hasen" kennen ja die üblichen Verdächtigen, und ein neuer Account derjenigen entlarvt sich ja meist sehr schnell oder schießt sich schon nach kurzer Zeit selbst wieder ab.
> Andere widerrum sind nach wie vor hier aktiv, wenn auch nicht nach jedermanns Gusto.
> Der eine oder andere ist bei mir auch auf "ignore" obwohl ich bei Zeiten mir auch deren Inhalte anzeigen lasse, vor allem wenn es um ein Zitat geht.


 Ich verstehe was du meinst und stimme dem auch grundsätzlich zu, allerdings empfinde ich das nicht als am Pranger stellen. Für mich sind das hier explizite Beispiele, passend zum Thema, dass kann man jetzt auch umschreiben, hatte ich sogar eben schon im Edit aber, ich habe mich nun doch dagegen entschieden. Man muss halt damit rechnen das man mit bestimmen Ansichten und Arten wie man sich gibt polarisiert und entsprechend Gesprächsthema ist und so lange das sachbezogen und nicht persönlich abfällig ist, habe ich zu mindestens kein Problem. Wenn sich aber wirklich hier ernsthaft jemand daran stört ändere ich das gerne in, guter Vorschlag  "übliche Verdächtige". 


> Da sich aber auch tatsächlich neue user anmelden, sollten _wir_ aufpassen, wen wir hier "abstempeln".
> Das muss dann ja jeder (neue) user für sich selbst herausfinden und entscheiden.
> @DaStash du kritisierst ja oben diese "öffentlichkeit", dann sollten wir das auch selbst vermeiden.


Mhhh, dass ist ein gutes Argument. Dennoch tue ich mich aktuell damit schwer das nicht mehr zu benennen, da so ein konkretes Beispiel für die Nichtverwendung der Ignorefunktion auch bei anhaltendere Schwere der Ertragbarkeit entfällt. Viel mehr verweise ich darauf, dass sich jeder immer selber einen Eindruck verschaffen soll, denn ich und andere hier, können sicherlich nur von den eigenen, persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten.

p.s.: Ok, habe noch mal überlegt, dass angeführte Argument wird unter nicht Nennung des Namens nicht weniger schlüssig, daher habe ich das mal angepasst.  Schaffe bleibt aber da man ihm auf Grund der Bannung nicht mehr in ein schlechteres Licht rücken könnte. 

MfG


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

Und was bringt eine Ignorefunktion, wenn die ignorierten User dennoch so allgegenwärtig im Bewusstsein bleiben?


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2020)

Die erwähnten user haben aber durchaus auch ihre "Fans" 
Sollte jetzt ein neuer user zufällig hier drauf stoßen und den einen oder anderen Namen lesen, ist er vermutlich schon voreingenommen, was sehr unfair wäre.
Nicht jeder stört sich an "Gebäck mit Brät" (oh, ob das jemand kapiert? )
Aber die Chance sich unbeliebt zu machen, hat ja erstmal jeder verdient 

PS: Voll nervig, dass ich hier ständig klicken muss um alles lesen zu können  
PPS: Neue user sind "zum Glück" meist sehr verwirrt wenn es hier jemand _schaffe_t z.B. einen gewissen anderen, legendären user zu erwähnen.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die erwähnten user haben aber durchaus auch ihre "Fans"
> Sollte jetzt ein neuer user zufällig hier drauf stoßen und den einen oder anderen Namen lesen, ist er vermutlich schon voreingenommen, was sehr unfair wäre.
> Nicht jeder stört sich an "Gebäck mit Brät" (oh, ob das jemand kapiert? )
> Aber die Chance sich unbeliebt zu machen, hat ja erstmal jeder verdient


Habs geändert, dein Einwand war nicht unberechtigt, siehe "p.s.:" weiter oben. 

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2020)

Man, das ist ja fast schon ein chat hier 

Der _eine_ wird wohl seinen Ruf tatsächlich niemals los und bleibt eine "urban legend" hier


----------



## bitsbytes (1. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Meine Intension darüber ist eine Debatte zu führen. Mich interessiert wie das andere sehen.



Frag 1000 Leute und Du bekommst 2000 Meinungen. Was Du oder 1000 andere Leute dazu meinen ist doch im Grunde irrelevant. Lass die ingnore Funktion doch einfach für diejenigen, die sie auch gut gebrauchen können und "jut is".

Zu ein paar anderen Punkten von Dir:

Ich entscheide lieber selber, mit wem ich kommunizieren möchte oder nicht.
Es würde zu viel Zeit kosten, Dinge bei einem Mod zu melden und mit welchem Ziel überhaupt...
Wir sind hier alles Kunden, PCGH hat kein Interesse uns auszusperren oder mundtot zu machen.
Oder denkst Du allen Ernstes, die Mods sollen dann "Du Du Du" machen ?

Und wenn es Dich aufregt, dass Leute mit ihren Ignore Listen rumprahlen. Ja dann setzt die doch einfach auf ignore und fertig. Oder erwartest Du von solchen Leuten, dass die ansonsten noch was Interessantes zu bieten hätten?

Mensch sei doch froh, dass es für den Notfall ein ignore gibt und mach aus der Sache keinen großen Erzähl, nicht dass noch jemand auf die Idee kommt, das müsse abgeschafft werden. Na da würde ich mich bei Dir aber ganz herzlich für bedanken.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

bitsbytes schrieb:


> Frag 1000 Leute und Du bekommst 2000 Meinungen. Was Du oder 1000 andere Leute dazu meinen ist doch im Grunde irrelevant. Lass die ingnore Funktion doch einfach für diejenigen, die sie auch gut gebrauchen können und "jut is".


Verstehe diese Anmerkung nicht, ich lasse doch jedem seine Meinung, ich will darüber reden?!?


> Zu ein paar anderen Punkten von Dir:
> 
> Ich entscheide lieber selber, mit wem ich kommunizieren möchte oder nicht.
> Es würde zu viel Zeit kosten, Dinge bei einem Mod zu melden und mit welchem Ziel überhaupt...


Ein Klick auf melden kostetet viel Zeit? Das Ziel dieser Funktion ist das Melden von Beiträgen die gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, denn MODs können nicht überall sein.


> Wir sind hier alles Kunden, PCGH hat kein Interesse uns auszusperren oder mundtot zu machen.
> Oder denkst Du allen Ernstes, die Mods sollen dann "Du Du Du" machen ?


Ja, so funktioniert i. d. R. die Meldenfunktion.



> Und wenn es Dich aufregt, dass Leute mit ihren Ignore Listen rumprahlen. Ja dann setzt die doch einfach auf ignore und fertig. Oder erwartest Du von solchen Leuten, dass die ansonsten noch was Interessantes zu bieten hätten?


Ich habe ja bereits aufgeführt warum diese Funktion für mich nicht in Frage kommt allerdings verstehe ich ernsthaft nicht, warum eine Debatte über das Für und Wieder dieser Funktion so schlimm für Dich ist?


> Mensch sei doch froh, dass es für den Notfall ein ignore gibt und mach aus der Sache keinen großen Erzähl, nicht dass noch jemand auf die Idee kommt, das müsse abgeschafft werden. Na da würde ich mich bei Dir aber ganz herzlich für bedanken.


Ich zwinge niemanden sich zu dem Thema zu äußern, wie gesagt, ich möchte gerne darüber debattieren und erfahren was andere user davon halten und wie sie damit umgehen. Das ernsthaft in Betracht gezogen wird diese Option abzuschaffen, auf Grund dieser Debatte, halte ich für ausgeschlossen, von daher brauchst du da nichts zu befürchten. 

MfG


----------



## bitsbytes (1. November 2020)

Mein Resumme aus der Sache ist, dass ich Dich jetzt einfach auf ignore setze. Fast 21.000 Postings, oh Mann. Das sieht nach "Debattieren um des Debattieren willens" aus. Viel Spaß noch, aber ohne mich.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

Das entspricht ja dann so ziemlich exakt meiner eingangs festgestellten Beobachtung.    

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2020)

bitsbytes schrieb:


> "Debattieren um des Debattieren willens"


Wie kann man es bloß wagen in einem Forum eine Debatte zu beginnen?
Da bin ich jetzt echt erschüttert, gleich mal alles der Moderation melden.
Gibts ja nicht...




PS: @ZAM oder wer auch immer: Es fehlt hier ein :ironie: oder :sarkasmus: emoji!!


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

Dem Antrag mit dem Ironie-Sarkasmus Smiley stimme ich zu. 

Ansonsten kann ich die Kritik an einer Debatte in einem Forum auch so gar nicht nachvollziehen. 

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2020)

Ja, du mit deinen ~21000 Beiträgen bist dafür einfach nicht qualifiziert genug, sagt zumindest der Mensch mit 60 Beiträgen 

Ein Emoji eines Mobs, der mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln bewaffnet ist, wäre hier auch oft extrem hilfreich


----------



## beastyboy79 (1. November 2020)

Hätte einen Antrag vorzubringen ( man möge mir nachsehen, das ich kein Latein beherrsche) : Wir benennen das Forum in Streitum um, damit wären obige Anträge vom Tisch.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

> Streit, auch Zank, Zwist, Zwistigkeit, Zwietracht, Hader, Stunk, ist das offene Austragen einer Meinungsverschiedenheit zwischen zwei oder mehreren Akteuren, Personen, Gruppen oder auch Parteien (Politische Partei, Partei in einem Rechtsstreit, Kriegspartei), die nicht immer offenkundig und nicht notwendigerweise stets feindselig sein muss, oft aber auch (im Gegensatz etwa zur neutraleren Diskussion) von emotionalen Elementen begleitet oder getragen werden kann.


Streit ist nicht das Problem, ich finde, genau dafür ist ein Forum da. Dass die Leute nicht gelernt haben gepflegt zu streiten, da liegt das Problem.


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Streit ist nicht das Problem, ich finde, genau dafür ist ein Forum da. Dass die Leute nicht gelernt haben gepflegt zu streiten, da liegt das Problem.


Genau einer der Punkte die ich hier kritisch angesprochen habe. Kann man leider auch zunehmend in der Gesellschaft an sich beobachten. 

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2020)

Das Problem hier, aber auch generell, ist ja das der erste Schritt, die Diskussion, einfach oft übersprungen wird und es dann direkt zu einem Streitgespräch kommt. Eine _Debatte_ wäre ja noch harmlos, hier findet aber oft leider ein Streit statt. (Da gibt es tatsächlich feine, aber wichtige Unterschiede)


----------



## beastyboy79 (1. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Streit ist nicht das Problem, ich finde, genau dafür ist ein Forum da. Dass die Leute nicht gelernt haben gepflegt zu streiten, da liegt das Problem.



Stimmt. Auffallend. War auch mehr ironisch gemeint, da die von dir angeschnittene Art und Weise, die sachliche und thematische Diskussion, die damalige Einführung der Foren im alten Griechenland begründete und somit ein Urgestein der Demokratie bildet, afaik. Is schon laaange her.

Somit ist der Diskurs durchaus erwünscht. Und auch zwingend notwendig. Sonst könnte es uns auch diktiert  werden (unsere Meinung).


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

Also gegen ein sachlich geführtes Streitgespräch ist ja an sich nichts einzuwenden, kritisch wird es nur dann wenn es auf die persönliche Ebene wechselt.

MfG


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also gegen ein sachlich geführtes Streitgespräch ist ja an sich nichts einzuwenden, kritisch wird es nur dann wenn es auf die persönliche Ebene wechselt.
> 
> MfG


Und genau das verstehe ich nicht. Ich kann doch niemandes Horizont erweitern, wenn ich ihn von vornherein vergrätze. Meinen Eigenen erst recht nicht. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie verbohrt  solche Leute im RL sind.


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2020)

Heutzutage bekommt man aber, "dank" der globalen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten, immer genug Zuspruch von Gleichgesinnten, egal wie abstrus die eigene Meinung auch sein mag. Von daher ist die Bereitschaft seinen eigenen Horizont außerhalb der eigenen _Blase_ zu erweitern leider komplett verkümmert. 
Das driftet hier langsam in eine gesellschaftliche, philosophische Grundsatz-Diskussion ab


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

Das wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Threads leben von den Nutzern.


----------



## chill_eule (1. November 2020)

Damit schließt sich der Kreis: Wenn man 999 user auf ignore hat, sind die threads ziemlich einsam


----------



## Grestorn (1. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wenn du jetzt auf solche user in einer Debatte triffst aber du derjenige bist dem dann die Ignoremaßnahmen treffen, trotzt sachlicher Diskussion? Was dann? Genau das ist ein Punkt den ich hier zunehmend beobachte, bei kontroversen Themen.


Ich komme absolut klar damit, wenn mich Leute ignorieren. Ich bin kein Missionar der Wert darauf legt, dass mich jeder hört. 

Es geht mir nur darum, dass die Masse die aus meiner Sicht falschen Behauptungen nicht unwidersprochen liest, sondern eben auch einen Gegensapekt geliefert bekommt. Und dazu ist es irrelevant ob mich einige nicht mögen und ignorieren.


----------



## Kiryu (1. November 2020)

Ich habe aktuell genau einen User auf der Ignoreliste und der hat sich das durch viele unsinnige Beiträge redlich verdient  

Ansonsten finde ich, dass auch kleine Meinungsverschiedenheiten in Foren, so wie im Alltag eben auch, einfach dazugehören.

Bloß weil mich mal jemand korrigiert, zurecht weist oder nicht meiner Meinung ist, packe ich niemanden auf die Ignoreliste, im Zweifel lernt man halt was 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## DaStash (1. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich komme absolut klar damit, wenn mich Leute ignorieren. Ich bin kein Missionar der Wert darauf legt, dass mich jeder hört.
> 
> Es geht mir nur darum, dass die Masse die aus meiner Sicht falschen Behauptungen nicht unwidersprochen liest, sondern eben auch einen Gegensapekt geliefert bekommt. Und dazu ist es irrelevant ob mich einige nicht mögen und ignorieren.


Klar, kann man so sehen, ich finde es dennoch schade das genau das zuzunehmen scheint, solche Debatten erst gar nicht zu führen. Man könnte meinen die Menschen verlieren die Fähigkeit sachbezogen miteinander zu debattieren und oder zu streiten, was man aktuell wirklich sehr gut bei dem Thema Corona sehen kann. Ich finde das deshalb schade, weil es bei komplizierten oder konfliktbehafteten Themen so dann nie zu einer Einigung/ Konsenz kommt.

MfG


----------



## Grestorn (1. November 2020)

Und Polemik, persönlicher Angriff und Unsachlichkeit sind Ursachen bzw. Mittel dafür. Was sich dann hochschaukelt und auch an der Fähigkeit der konstruktiven Diskussionsführung aller Seiten weiter knabbert.


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

Habe eben grad tatsächlich noch jemanden von meiner "ignore"-Liste herunter genommen 

Manchmal muss man wohl lieber erst den zweiten oder dritten Eindruck abwarten


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Streit ist nicht das Problem, ich finde, genau dafür ist ein Forum da. Dass die Leute nicht gelernt haben gepflegt zu streiten, da liegt das Problem.


Das im Internet die verschiedensten Meinungen und Persönlichkeiten aufeinander prallen sollte niemanden wundern. Von sowas kann man durchaus auch profitieren. Die Vielfälltigkeit ist doch genau das was ein Forum ausmacht. Fachwissen, Verrücktheit, Workarounds, Erfahrungsberichte etc etc. Die Liste kann man gefühlt endlos weiterführen.

Ekelhaft wird es nur, wenn Argumente/Aussagen mit persönlichen Angriffen unterlegt/verstärkt werden. Das ist wirklich schade, denn im Grunde haben wir doch alle die gleiche Leidenschaft.  Man kann nur hoffen das sich so manche das simple Motto "Leben und leben lassen" in Zukunft mehr zu Herzen nehmen.



> Das wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Threads leben von den Nutzern.


Exakt! Das ist gleichzeitig gut und schlecht. Solange die Stimmung nicht eskaliert ist alles in Ordnung. Der Meinungsaustausch läuft zügig und ohne großen Probleme. Sobald aber der Glaubenskrieg in diesen Threads wieder beginnt kommen die Probleme. Zum einen ruft das uns Mods auf den Plan, was wirklich schade ist, weil wir auch gerne mitdisutieren wollen, ohne jedesmal die Keule schwingen zu müssen. Und zum anderen weil diese Grabenkämpfe sicher den einen oder anderen User abschrecken. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das viele nur passiv mitlesen weil sie keinen Bock haben, von dem einen oder anderen Lager eine vor den Latz geknallt zu bekommen. Und das ist wirklich schade. Denn dadurch geht natürlich auch viel Input verloren. Viel schlimmer ist aber das durch dieses Verhalten Leute quasi ausgegrenzt werden. Du hast es oben ja bereits erwähnt. Die Leute haben nicht gelernt wie man gepflegt steitet und das eben der Ton immer noch die Musik macht.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist aber das durch dieses Verhalten Leute quasi ausgegrenzt werden.


Solche Leute grenzen sich selber aus. Das Problem ist das manche Personen hier im Forum immer wieder mit provokanten Äußerungen auffallen. Und das wird einfach so geduldet. Man darf sie nicht als das bezeichnen was sie eigentlich sind, weil man dann selber in Gefahr läuft eine Abmahnung zu bekommen. Dann bleibt vielen nur noch die Ignore-Funktion.

Ich persönlich habe noch niemanden auf meiner Ignore-Liste aber stehe kurz davor.


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Solange die Stimmung nicht eskaliert ist alles in Ordnung


Eure Erfahrung müsste euch doch aber sagen, dass die Stimmung in brandaktuell diskutierten Themen, wie z.B. der Zen3 Launch, immer schnell gereizt wird. 
Da wünsche ich mir dann öfter mal von Seiten der Moderation früher mahnende Worte um zu deeskalieren, anstatt erst einzugreifen wenn es quasi schon zu spät ist um dann Beiträge auszublenden.
Viele Beiträge in den verschiedenen Zen3-Themen waren und sind schon wieder hart an der Grenze mMn.
Geschweige denn, dass da schon wieder, wie hier ursprünglich von @DaStash kritisiert, wieder fröhlich mit "ignore"-Empfehlungen um sich geworfen wird.
Zensur soll nicht stattfinden, das ist klar. 
Entweder ihr schreibt ab und zu mal in die Themen so was wie "Achtung, wir sehen und lesen euch" oder ob ihr einem user, dessen Stimmung grad zu kippen droht eine PN schickt um ihn runter zu holen (oder Beides)... 
Präventive Maßnahmen würde ich hier jedenfalls begrüßen. So kenne ich das noch von früher aus meinem "alten" Forum, wo ich lange aktiv war.


----------



## DAU_0815 (8. November 2020)

Ignorefunktion, Fluch oder Segen?

Segen!


----------



## tdi-fan (8. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe noch niemanden auf meiner Ignore-Liste aber stehe kurz davor.



Einen einzigen habe ich auf der Igno-Liste. Und diese ist ehrlich gesagt ein Witz, und würde nur Wirkung zeigen, wenn man den Inhalt des Forums, nur nach Anmeldung betrachten könnte. So wie jetzt kann der Betroffene immer wieder ankommen und einen anpöbeln, und auch zitieren, trotz Igno. 
Hier konnte freundlicherweise nur ein Mod Abhilfe verschaffen.

Fazit, ob ich jemanden auf der Liste habe oder nicht, macht keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## fipS09 (8. November 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> und auch zitieren, trotz Igno.



Warum sollte er dich auch nicht zitieren dürfen? Nur weil du jemanden ignorierst muss er ja nicht das gleiche mit dir tun.

Zum Topic: Ignoreliste ist immernoch leer, ich hab nichts davon in einer Bubble nur mit Leuten zu leben die alle meiner Meinung sind, und wenn andere was sagen stecke ich mir die Finger in die Ohren.


----------



## tdi-fan (8. November 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Zum Topic: Ignoreliste ist immernoch leer, ich hab nichts davon in einer Bubble nur mit Leuten zu leben die alle meiner Meinung sind, und wenn andere was sagen stecke ich mir die Finger in die Ohren.



Dass es sich immer nur um unterschiedliche Meinungen dreht, ist deutlich zu kurzsichtig gedacht. Nur weil jemand anderes eine andere Meinung vertritt, ist das kein Grund ihn zu ignorieren. Es gibt aber deutlich mehr Gründe die Igno-Funktion zu nutzen.

Wenn man aber grundlos belästigt wird, und das immer und immer wieder über einen längeren Zeitraum, dann ist das eine andere Sache. Hier ist die Igno-Funktion in der Tat begründet und genau deshalb habe ich sie genutzt.


----------



## Körschgen (8. November 2020)

Ein kurzer Blick in so manchen Polit Thread reicht um eine ganze Brigade an Usern auf meine ignore wandern zu lassen.

Ich brauche kein rechtes Gebrabbel in meinem Leben.


Der Rest auf der Liste sind Trolle oder spezielle Experten


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Blick in so manchen Polit Thread reicht um eine ganze Brigade an Usern auf meine ignore wandern zu lassen.
> 
> Ich brauche kein rechtes Gebrabbel in meinem Leben.
> 
> ...


So lange niemand gegen demokratische- oder Grundrechte verstößt ist jede Meinung und Ansicht willkommen. Ich finde das dein beschriebenes Verhalten dann zu erbitterten Grabenkämpfen führt, da die Fronten so unnötig deutlich und präventiv Verhärtet werden, was eine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung unmöglich macht. Ich finde das sehr schade und es führt letztendlich zu selbst erfüllenden Prophezeiung, da man nur die Bestätigung erhält die man hören möchte.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Dass es sich immer nur um unterschiedliche Meinungen dreht, ist deutlich zu kurzsichtig gedacht. Nur weil jemand anderes eine andere Meinung vertritt, ist das kein Grund ihn zu ignorieren. Es gibt aber deutlich mehr Gründe die Igno-Funktion zu nutzen.
> 
> Wenn man aber grundlos belästigt wird, und das immer und immer wieder über einen längeren Zeitraum, dann ist das eine andere Sache. Hier ist die Igno-Funktion in der Tat begründet und genau deshalb habe ich sie genutzt.


Na klar, wenn man quasi gestalked wird ist das angebracht allerdings könnten dann auch schon moderative Maßnahmen greifen. Ich habe allerdings auch schon gegenteilige Erfahrung gemacht. Wie gesagt, ich reagiere inhaltlich und wenn jemand einen falschen Sachverhalt darstellt, m. M. n., dann gehe ich darauf ein, egal ob ich auf einer Igno stehe, was ich im Zweifel nicht weiß, oder nicht. Das Lustige in der Situation war, dass derjenige der mich ja angeblich ignorierte ständig reagierte ich solle nicht antworten, er reagiert eh nicht.  Aber wie gesagt, es ging mir da nicht um die Person, sondern das, was er von sich gegeben hat. Man muss ja auch an andere user denken und gravierenden Falschbehauptungen nicht die Bühne überlassen.

MfG


----------



## Körschgen (8. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> So lange niemand gegen demokratische- oder Grundrechte verstößt ist jede Meinung und Ansicht willkommen.




Wenn jemand offen gegen das Gleichheitsprinzip spricht, habe ich mit dieser Person keinen Diskurs.

Null Toleranz geht auch anders herum.
Ich habe null Toleranz gegenüber Homophobie, Ausländerhass, dämlichem Nationalismus und co.

Das schließt für mich auch eine absolute Ablehnung jedweder Religion mit ein, welche sich als absolut sieht, also nahezu jede.

Die nicht vorhandene Trennung von Kirche und Staat in unserem Land, ist immer noch eines der größten Verbrechen an der Bevölkerung.

Da brauche ich mir von irgendwelchen Fanatikern auch nix anderes erzählen lassen.


----------



## tdi-fan (8. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na klar, wenn man quasi gestalked wird ist das angebracht allerdings könnten dann auch schon moderative Maßnahmen greifen.



Tja, Abhilfe kam, in meinem Fall, nur durch einen Mod, den ich dann um Unterstützung bat. Eine  Belästigung geht immer nur von einer Partei aus, die sich jemand anders aufzuzwängen versucht. Dieses Problem kann man nun mal nicht mit der Igno-Funktion beenden. Der User fipS09 stellt ja klar, dass es okay wäre weiter zu belästigen. Wenn man jemanden ignoriert, dann sollte das generell funktionieren, und nicht nur einseitig, denn dann bringt mir diese Funktion nichts.


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> So lange niemand gegen demokratische- oder Grundrechte verstößt


Wer das hier tut, muss eh gemeldet und gesperrt werden.


DaStash schrieb:


> jede Meinung und Ansicht willkommen


Naja, es gibt auch Ansichten und Meinungen, die dermaßen abstrus sind, dass sich jegliche Diskussion nicht lohnt.
Da gibt es auch hier im Forum ein paar Kandidaten...
Ob man diese einfach überliest oder ignoriert ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Das Ergebnis ist ja auch in beiden Fällen gleich: Man antwortet demjenigen einfach nicht und hält sich an die _Vernünftigen_ Leute hier 



DaStash schrieb:


> an andere user denken und gravierenden Falschbehauptungen nicht die Bühne überlassen


Das ist einerseits schon richtig, aber andererseits auch jedem user selbst überlassen.
Wenn es hier um das eigentlich Hauptthema "Hardware" geht, ja, dann muss man gravierende Falschbehauptungen tatsächlich korrigieren. Bei hier eigentlich nebensächlichen Themen wie Politik, ist das eben äußerst schwierig.
Das Thema Hardware kann man in 99,9% der Fälle mit harten Fakten untermauern. Andere Themen leider nicht, da es dort oft um Ansichten und Meinungen geht, welche, je nach Quelle die man evtl. heranzieht, pro oder contra zulassen.
Selbst die merkwürdigsten Verschwörungstheorien lassen sich ja mittlerweile durch irgendeine Quelle "belegen".
Da hilft ein _missionieren_ hier in einem Hardware-Nerd-Forum eher nicht.

Aber das Gute an einer so großen Plattform, wie hier, ist ja, dass es immer einen user gibt, der sich eines Themas oder einer Meinung annimmt und man nicht _Alles_ selber machen muss


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Null Toleranz geht auch anders herum.
> Ich habe null Toleranz gegenüber Homophobie, Ausländerhass, dämlichem Nationalismus und co.


Aber wozu ignorieren, dass verstößt doch gegen die Forenregeln und gehört gemeldet? Zu ignorieren blendet ja nur das Problem für Dich aus, löst es aber nicht für andere.

MfG


tdi-fan schrieb:


> Tja, Abhilfe kam, in meinem Fall, nur durch einen Mod, den ich dann um Unterstützung bat. Eine  Belästigung geht immer nur von einer Partei aus, die sich jemand anders aufzuzwängen versucht. Dieses Problem kann man nun mal nicht mit der Igno-Funktion beenden. Der User fipS09 stellt ja klar, dass es okay wäre weiter zu belästigen. Wenn man jemanden ignoriert, dann sollte das generell funktionieren, und nicht nur einseitig, denn dann bringt mir diese Funktion nichts.


Ich finde nicht das eine Meinung zu einem Thema zu haben perse eine Belästigung darstellt. Es ist halt ein Forum, da muss man damit rechnen, dass Dritte auf eigene Beiträge reagieren.

MfG


----------



## tdi-fan (8. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das eine Meinung zu einem Thema zu haben perse eine Belästigung darstellt. Es ist halt ein Forum, da muss man damit rechnen, dass Dritte auf eigene Beiträge reagieren.



Hab ich auch nicht und nirgends hier geschrieben. Dieser User hat mich persönlich belästigt und nicht irgendwelche Meinungen abgegeben die mir nicht passten oder sowas.


----------



## Körschgen (8. November 2020)

Es gibt einfach ein paar Kandidaten (die Charge AFD Wähler) die olasse ich gerne mit sich selbst diskutieren und würde mir es auch von den anderen wünschen.

Wieso sollte ich auf solche Provozierungen eingehen?

Hier gibt es genug Äußerungen, die, durch die Meinungsfreiheit geschützt, hier ins Forum geblasen werden, welche aus gutem Grund ignoriert gehören.

Solchen Personen gebe ich nicht noch die Validierung ihrer Meinung durch einen Diskurs, denn das ist sie meist nicht wert.

Also ignore und zukünftig gar nix davon lesen...


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Einerseits verstehe ich dich sooo gut. Andererseits, ist das Ignorieren solcher Subjekte aber nicht der Hauptgrund, weswegen die immer lauter und zahlreicher werden? Ist an sich schon ein schwieriges Thema, finde ich. Anbei, euch allen einen wunderbaren Sonntag!


----------



## DAU_0815 (8. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> So lange niemand gegen demokratische- oder Grundrechte verstößt


Das passiert in diesem Forum, trotz guter Moderatoren, ständig. Ich habe mir einige Themen durchgelesen und man kann  nur mit den Ohren schlackern, was der eine oder andere von sich gibt. Dazu kommen fachliche Themen, in denen bestimmte User, nennen wir sie Provokateure, rein aus Prinzip Marken schlecht reden oder in den Himmel loben.

Beide Fraktionen erfüllen für mich den Tatbestand "Zeitdiebe", dazu kommt inhaltlich rein gar nichts. Was spricht als persönliche Entscheidung dagegen, bestimmte Menschen zu ignorieren? Man muss das ja nicht an die große Glocke hängen oder andere auffordern, es gleich zu tun. In meine Wohnung lasse ich auch nicht jeden.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Einerseits verstehe ich dich sooo gut. Andererseits, ist das Ignorieren solcher Subjekte aber nicht der Hauptgrund, weswegen die immer lauter und zahlreicher werden?


Wir haben es doch alle schon im Kindergarten gelernt. Bestimmte Menschen reden nur der Aufmerksamkeit wegen. Je mehr ihnen widersprechen, umso lauter und unangenehmer werden sie. Ignoriert man sie einfach, werden sie auch irgendwann gelangweilt ruhig und suchen sich andere, die sie nerven können.


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist einerseits schon richtig, aber andererseits auch jedem user selbst überlassen.
> Wenn es hier um das eigentlich Hauptthema "Hardware" geht, ja, dann muss man gravierende Falschbehauptungen tatsächlich korrigieren. Bei hier eigentlich nebensächlichen Themen wie Politik, ist das eben äußerst schwierig.
> Das Thema Hardware kann man in 99,9% der Fälle mit harten Fakten untermauern. Andere Themen leider nicht, da es dort oft um Ansichten und Meinungen geht, welche, je nach Quelle die man evtl. heranzieht, pro oder contra zulassen.
> Selbst die merkwürdigsten Verschwörungstheorien lassen sich ja mittlerweile durch irgendeine Quelle "belegen".
> ...


Das stimmt wohl. Man muss halt generell unterscheiden aber auch und gerade bei Politik denke ich, muss man mit viel Geduld und Argumentationsbereitschaft in eine Debatte gehen, denn gerade dort sind Sachverhalte sehr komplex, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit anderen Sachverhalten und man darf sich meiner Meinung nach keiner Meinung verschließen bzw. sollte es auch nicht, denn genau das, und das zeigt die nahe und mittlere Vergangenheit sehr gut auf(NSDAP, AFD, Trump, Brexit) ist besonders gefährlich und unter solchen Bedingungen können genannte Organisationen reifen. Nicht ernst nehmen, ignorieren oder aber lächerlich machen fördert meiner Meinung nach solches Gedankengut eher als das es irgend einen Näherboden entzieht. Für mich sind das grundlegende Normen wie man an eine Debatte herangeht und wie man sich da verhält, egal ob nun rein auf HW bezogen, Politik oder irgendwelche anderen Themen des Alltages. Man sagt ja so schön, Demokratie und Pluralismus sollte und muss Meinungsvielfalt akzeptieren und tolerieren, egal wie rechts oder links außen diese ist. So lange sie nicht gegen Grundrechte etc. verstößt trägt auch diese ihren Teil zur allgemeinen Meinungsbildung bei. Und genau da beobachte ich eine zunehmende Intoleranz Andersdenkenden gegenüber. Es ist ja nicht so das ich nicht auch viele Ansichten so gar nicht und Kopf schüttelnd teilen kann aber dennoch akzeptiere ich es, dass es sie gibt. 



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht und nirgends hier geschrieben. Dieser User hat mich persönlich belästigt und nicht irgendwelche Meinungen abgegeben die mir nicht passten oder sowas.


Wie genau sah die Belästigung aus, wenn er doch auf Ignore stand, da sollte man doch eigentlich nichts mehr mitbekommen? Und bei solch einem Verhalten können doch sicherlich die MODs konkret eingreifen oder nicht?



DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Das passiert in diesem Forum, trotz guter Moderatoren, ständig. Ich habe mir einige Themen durchgelesen und man kann  nur mit den Ohren schlackern, was der eine oder andere von sich gibt. Dazu kommen fachliche Themen, in denen bestimmte User, nennen wir sie Provokateure, rein aus Prinzip Marken schlecht reden oder in den Himmel loben.
> 
> Beide Fraktionen erfüllen für mich den Tatbestand "Zeitdiebe", dazu kommt inhaltlich rein gar nichts. Was spricht als persönliche Entscheidung dagegen, bestimmte Menschen zu ignorieren? Man muss das ja nicht an die große Glocke hängen oder andere auffordern, es gleich zu tun. In meine Wohnung lasse ich auch nicht jeden.


Dagegen spricht grundsätzlich gar nichts aber für mich käme das nicht in Frage. Über so etwas habe ich gelernt hinwegzulesen. Ich nehme es zwar wahr aber es tangiert mich dann nicht und dennoch, manchmal sehr unverhofft, ergibt sich auch von solchen usern auf einmal etwas Substanzielles, was ich so nicht mitbekommen hätte, ständen sie auf Ignore und deswegen kommt diese Funktion für mich nicht in Frage.

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2020)

Du hast quasi in allen Punkten recht, denke ich, für viele andere Plattformen.
*Aber* das hier ist trotzdem nur n verdammtes HW Forum und einfach mein Hobby, da halte ich mich so gut es geht aus dem "Ernst" des Lebens raus 
Auch wenn ich ab und an tatsächlich mal in ganz aktuellen "politischen" threads unterwegs bin, die wirklich bedeutende Themen beinhalten, liegt meine Priorität hier aber ganz eindeutig auf Hardware und Ähnlichem.

Ganz krasse Verfehlungen melde ich, durchschnittliche werden je nach Schwere ignoriert oder einfach "überlesen".
Selten gehe ich darauf ein, dafür ist mir meine Zeit einfach zu Schade. Ich will hier Spaß haben und mich informieren und austauschen mit anderen Verrückten und so weit ich kann, Hilfestellung geben. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger 
Wenn mir einer dabei meinen Spaß verdirbt hat das halt Konsequenzen...

In ner Kneipe lässt du dich ja auch nicht vom Idioten an der Ecke volllabern und versuchst ihn von irgendwas zu überzeugen, sondern du sagst STFU! und gehst mit deinen Kumpels weiter feiern.

Zumindest ist das in meinen Augen hier mehr sowas wie ne Eckkneipe für Nerds


----------



## Mahoy (8. November 2020)

Ich nutze die Ignore-Funktion sporadisch und zeitlich begrenzt, um *mich selbst* zu bremsen. Blödsinn, den ich nicht sehe, kann mich auch nicht triggern.

In der Regel werden ignorierte Nutzer nach spätestens einer Woche wieder aus der Liste genommen. Im Moment ist sie leer - nicht deshalb, weil gerade niemand Unfug labern würde, aber weil ich zur Zeit ohnehin nicht so oft im Forum sein kann.


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2020)

Interessanter Nutzungsansatz.  

MfG


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Ein interessanter Standpunkt.

edit: Geht wohl nicht nur mir so


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2020)

Die Ignorfunktion setze ich für Trolle ein, also solche die nichts anderes wollen als nur Unsinn verbreiten. Disskussionen zwischen PS und Xbox kannst du genau so vergessen wie solche über AMD und Nvidia. Es ist immer das selbe, es gibt Fanboys bei beiden und die verteidigen das dann bis aufs Blut. Finde ich total übertrieben, aber das wird sich hier wohl nie ändern 

Wenn ein User sich in einem Thread sehr unpassend verhält, gibt es immer noch die Meldefunktion und die Mods entscheiden dann ob der Beitrag den Forenregeln entspricht.
Ich habe nix gegen die Ignorefunktion, nur wie alle Werkzeuge, es kommt immer darauf an wie sie verwendet werden. Manchmal hat man oder der andere User einen schlechten Tag und es gibt Auseinandersetzungen. Ich habe schon lange aufgegeben lange und unnötige Auseneinadersetzungen zu führen. Wenn jemandem meine Meinung nicht passt, dann eben nicht. Habe besseres zu tun als meine Meinung zu verteidigen nur damit dann jeder der selben Meinung ist. Ist nun mal so im Leben das man auch mal die Meinung anderer Akzeptieren muss.

Ich bin seit über 10 Jahren schon Mitglied bei PCGHX und kann dir aus Erfahrung etwas sagen über die User. Es werden weniger die aktiv sind,aber die Qualität der Beiträge der User hat zugenommen. Es wird mehr Wert auf genaue Angaben gemacht als einfach nur zu sagen "Gefällt mir nicht, ist doof". Andere User die noch deutlich aktiver sind als ich hier und auch schon über 10 Jahre da sind, können dir auch ein paar Geschichten erzählen. 

Ein Forum ist nun mal ein Ort wo viel Disskutiert wird und zu einer Disskussion gehört nun mal auch eine Kritik, sei sie Positiv oder Negativ.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Solche Leute grenzen sich selber aus. Das Problem ist das manche Personen hier im Forum immer wieder mit provokanten Äußerungen auffallen. Und das wird einfach so geduldet. Man darf sie nicht als das bezeichnen was sie eigentlich sind, weil man dann selber in Gefahr läuft eine Abmahnung zu bekommen. Dann bleibt vielen nur noch die Ignore-Funktion.


Solche Leute haben einfaches Spiel wenn ihr euch provozieren lasst.
Solange die Äußerungen nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, darf hier jeder seine Meinung frei äußern.
Wenn ihr der Meinung seid, das die Aussage von Person X gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, dann meldet uns doch den entsprechenden Beitrag. Ihr müsst aber auch bedenken, das wir nicht überall gleichzeitig in Echtzeit sein können. 

Zum Ausgrenzen: Kausal betrachtet ist das toxische Verhalten von manchen die Ursache. Die (Aus)wirkung in diesem Fall ist das fernbleiben der Diskussion. Und letzteres wird von ersterem nun mal leider herbeigeführt. 



> Eure Erfahrung müsste euch doch aber sagen, dass die Stimmung in brandaktuell diskutierten Themen, wie z.B. der Zen3 Launch, immer schnell gereizt wird.
> Da wünsche ich mir dann öfter mal von Seiten der Moderation früher mahnende Worte um zu deeskalieren, anstatt erst einzugreifen wenn es quasi schon zu spät ist um dann Beiträge auszublenden.


Wir haben bereits im Startpost automatisch diesen Satz hier verankert, damit das ja niemand vergisst. 
_Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert._

Aber ich stimme dir zu, das man früher eingreifen muss. Manchmal gelingt das auch. Aber wie gesagt, wir können nicht überall gleichzeitig sein. Im Moment während ich diese Zeilen tippe bin ich als einziger Mod gerade Online. Ich denke es ist kein Geheimnis das wir personell im Moment dünn besetzt sind. Wir tun wirklich was wir können, aber wir sind auf eure Hilfe halt auch angewiesen. Zum einen durch einen gute Diskussionskultur und zum anderen brauchen wir euch als unsere Augen. Denn ihr seid es, die in den Threads unterwegs seid und zuerst über das Fehlverhalten anderer stolpert. 



> Zensur soll nicht stattfinden, das ist klar.


Da stimme ich dir auch zu.



> _Präventive Maßnahmen würde ich hier jedenfalls begrüßen. So kenne ich das noch von früher aus meinem "alten" Forum, wo ich lange aktiv war._


Wir sind jederzeit offen für Vorschläge. Gerne auch via PN.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Solche Leute haben einfaches Spiel wenn ihr euch provozieren lasst.
> Solange die Äußerungen nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, darf hier jeder seine Meinung frei äußern.
> Wenn ihr der Meinung seid, das die Aussage von Person X gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, dann meldet uns doch den entsprechenden Beitrag. Ihr müsst aber auch bedenken, das wir nicht überall gleichzeitig in Echtzeit sein können.


Das Problem ist ja das sie gegen keine Forenregeln damit verstoßen.
Aber sie äußern sich (gewollt)unsachlich und provozieren dadurch.
Und wir dürfen sie ja nicht als solche XXX bezeichnen, weil das wieder eine Beleidigung ist.


----------



## Grestorn (9. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja das sie gegen keine Forenregeln damit verstoßen.
> Aber sie äußern sich (gewollt)unsachlich und provozieren dadurch.
> Und wir dürfen sie ja nicht als solche XXX bezeichnen, weil das wieder eine Beleidigung ist.



Das ist genau das Problem. Die Masche ist immer das selbe. Den Thread auf Nebenschauplätze ziehen, unsachlich provozieren und argumentieren, und wenn dann jemand das behauptete richtigstellt, darauf zwar antworten, aber nie auf die Argumente eingehen sondern immer weiter neue unhaltbare Thesen und Behauptungen aufstellen, bis das Gegenüber zunehmend genervt ist. 

Dann wird wegen Off-Topic etc. gemeldet.

Und das funktioniert fast immer wunderbar.


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

Ja, tatsache, viele _aktive _Mods gibt es hier leider nicht, vor allem nicht tagsüber. 
Klar jeder hat normal nen Job und ist vormittags anderweitig beschäftigt.
Sucht ihr denn aktuell "Nachwuchs"? 
Nur interessehalber, das ist keine Bewerbung ^^
Ohne mehr Personal helfen auch alle Vorschläge nix


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja das sie gegen keine Forenregeln damit verstoßen.
> Aber sie äußern sich (gewollt)unsachlich und provozieren dadurch.
> Und wir dürfen sie ja nicht als solche XXX bezeichnen, weil das wieder eine Beleidigung ist.


Zum provozieren gehört aber auch sich provozieren zu lassen. Ich verstehe was du meinst aber man kann auch lernen damit anders um zu gehen. 

Und jemand dann als Troll zu bezeichnen ist nun einmal nicht erlaubt, was auch gut so ist. Ist im Übrigen auch ein Diskussionsgrundsatz, nicht persönlich zu werden. 

MfG


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und jemand dann als Troll zu bezeichnen ist nun einmal nicht erlaubt, was auch gut so ist. Ist im Übrigen auch ein Diskussionsgrundsatz, nicht persönlich zu werden.


Es kann aber nicht sein das die damit immer durchkommen. Selbst wenn sie offensichtlich falsches behaupten.
Andere kassieren wegen Off-Topic oder Spam schon mal eine Abmahnung. Das ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es kann aber nicht sein das die damit immer durchkommen. Selbst wenn sie offensichtlich falsches behaupten.
> Andere kassieren wegen Off-Topic oder Spam schon mal eine Abmahnung. Das ist mir auch schon passiert.


Aber die Titulierung als Troll ändert ja daran nichts. Wie Painkiller schrieb, da hilft nur melden und Woosa.  
MfG


----------



## DAU_0815 (9. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja das sie gegen keine Forenregeln damit verstoßen.


Es verstößt auch gegen keine Forenregeln, andere User zu ignorieren. Das ist in manchen Fällen einfach sinnvoller, als sich aufzuregen. Es ist schön, dass hier einige eine stoische Ruhe haben, wird man aber beleidigt oder gar bedroht, liest man Verfassungsfeindliches und Aufrufe zu Gewalt dann hilft die Ignorierfunktion, um nicht weiter belästigt zu werden.

Und zum Glück funktioniert die neue Ignorierfunktion auch im Zitierten. Das ist ein Fortschritt gegenüber dem alten Forum, ich dem ich auch schon sporadisch geschrieben habe.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber die Titulierung als Troll ändert ja daran nichts. Wie Painkiller schrieb, da hilft nur melden und Woosa.
> MfG


Ich habe auch niemanden als Troll bezeichnet weil ich keine Abmahnung bekommen will.
Aber ich könnte es manchmal. Ich könnte noch ganz andere Dinge ablassen... aber will mich nicht auf niedrigen Niveau bewegen und noch das Risiko eingehen  gesperrt zu werden.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2020)

Kenn ich aber ich muss sagen, wenn ich an solch einen Punkt bin, dann bewegt sich der Gegenüber i. D. R. schon im sanktionierbaren Bereich und ich habe das Gefühl, dass durch die neue Forensoftware die MODs effektiver und schneller einschreiten können.



DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Es ist schön, dass hier einige eine stoische Ruhe haben, wird man aber beleidigt oder gar bedroht, liest man Verfassungsfeindliches und Aufrufe zu Gewalt dann hilft die Ignorierfunktion, um nicht weiter belästigt zu werden.


In solchen Fällen hilft vor allem der Meldebutton und eben nicht die Ignorierfunktion, denn das was du beschreibst verstößt gegen die Forenregeln.

MfG


----------



## DAU_0815 (9. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen hilft vor allem der Meldebutton und eben nicht die Ignorierfunktion, denn das was du beschreibst verstößt gegen die Forenregeln.


Menschen, die ein beleidigendes und angreifendes Verhalten an den Tag legen, machen das auch wieder. Ich wechsel im Fall des Falles auch die Straßenseite. Das ist effektiver, als jedesmal die Polizei zu rufen.

Es geht hier doch nicht um Meinungsfreiheit. Nichts ist schöner als eine andere Meinung und nichts ist langweiliger als eine Diskussion unter Menschen mit annähernd ähnlicher Bewertung der Lage. Bestimmte Charakteure sind nicht in der Lage, sachlich und faktenbasiert zu argumentieren oder neben einer eigenen subjektiven Meinung eine andere zu akzeptieren. Stellen wir uns vor, Herr Trump würde hier mitschreiben. Der wäre vermutlich nach zwei Nachrichten auf meiner Ignorliste.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Menschen, die ein beleidigendes und angreifendes Verhalten an den Tag legen, machen das auch wieder. Ich wechsel im Fall des Falles auch die Straßenseite. Ist effektiver, als jedesmal die Polizei zu rufen.


Und wenn sie niemand meldet, werden sie das auch immer weiter und weiter machen. Das löst ja das Problem nicht, du siehst es nur nicht mehr aber es ist immer noch da. Ist so ähnlich wie bei Websperren von Kinderpornoseiten. Die Seiten sind immer noch da, man sieht sie nur als normaler user nicht mehr.

MfG


----------



## DAU_0815 (9. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wenn sie niemand meldet ...


Und wenn sie von allen ignoriert werden, spielen sie woanders


----------



## Xaphyr (9. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wenn sie niemand meldet, werden sie das auch immer weiter und weiter machen. Das löst ja das Problem nicht, du siehst es nur nicht mehr aber es ist immer noch da. Ist so ähnlich wie bei Websperren von Kinderpornoseiten. Die Seiten sind immer noch da, man sieht sie nur als normaler user nicht mehr.
> 
> MfG


Und exakt das ist das Problem. Die User gehen dem entweder auf den Leim und lassen sich mit runterziehen, oder sie füllen ihre Ignoreliste. Wobei letzteres enorm viel öfter vorkommt und mir ersteres sehr viel sympathischer ist, auch wenn es mir sehr oft für diese User leid tut. Und nicht nur in einem Forum. Ich lese immer und immer wieder "ja, das Netz ist ja nur Entspannung" oder "ja im RL, da bin ich gaaanz anders". Völliger Bullshit. Das Verhalten eines Users im Netz sagt mehr über ihn aus, als vielen bewusst ist.


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Und wenn sie von allen ignoriert werden, spielen sie woanders


Dann machen sie ungeniert weiter. Am langen Arm verhungern lassen ist eine schöne Theorie, hat in der Praxis aber noch NIE funktioniert.


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

Der eine so, der andere so... 
Wer gerne jemanden meldet soll das tun.
Wenn da jemand aber keine Lust zu hat kann ich das auch gut nachvollziehen.
Ich selbst melde auch sehr selten mal einen Beitrag.
Beitrage einach zu überlesen geht halt am schnellsten


----------



## Grestorn (9. November 2020)

Melden bringt ja nichts, da die gemeldeten Personen keine Forenregeln verletzten und ob ihrer oft kurz und provokanten Beiträge noch nicht mal voll OffTopic sind - nur die Antwort(en) darauf werden oft zwangsweise den Topic mehr und mehr verlassen.

Weder "Provokation" noch "Meinung als Fakt verkaufen" verletzt die Forenregeln. Obwohl sie Unfrieden stiften und durchaus geahnded werden sollten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2020)

Überlesen/ignorieren und sich nicht weiter dran stören haben wir auch kein Problem mit. Aktiv zum Teil ellenlange Antwortbeiträge zu verfassen in denen zum Teil noch mangelndes Eingreifen der Moderation gerügt wird ohne den Ursprungsbeitrag überhaupt zu melden, DAS sind Dinge die mich als Mod dann auch etwas aufregen. 

Zur Mod-Besetzung: Wir sind tagsüber an Werktagen tatsächlich ziemlich schlecht besetzt da quasi alle Mods geregelten Arbeiten zu "normalen" Arbeitszeiten nachgehen. Ich schreibe gerade auch nur weil ich im HO warte bis ein Test durchgelaufen ist.

Harsche Provokation verwarne ich übrigens regelmäßig als Spam, allerdings ist es unglaublich durch was sich manche schon provoziert fühlen.


----------



## Grestorn (9. November 2020)

Der Verlag sollte sich durchaus leisten können, zumindest einen oder zwei fest angesstellte Moderatoren zu bezahlen. An die man sich übrigens auch wenden kann, wenn man mit einem der freien Moderatoren ein Problem hat.

Das fehlt nämlich gänzlich.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Harsche Provokation verwarne ich übrigens regelmäßig als Spam, allerdings ist es unglaublich durch was sich manche schon provoziert fühlen.



Mag sein, dass ich da empfindlich bin. 

Aber wenn jemand schreibt, "das Spiel ist der letzte Schrott" geht bei mir schon der Hut hoch. Vielleicht weil ich zu empathisch mit den Leuten bin, die solche Spiele produzieren. 

Ein einfaches "Ich finde das Spiel nicht so toll" oder "Das Gameplay finde ich echt tröge" tät's auch und das würde bei mir absolut keine solche Reaktion herbeiführen!


----------



## Xaphyr (9. November 2020)

Da muss man einfach auch unterscheiden, denke ich. Jeder hat mal einen miesen Tag oder lässt sich zu etwas hinreißen. Ein regelmäßiges Muster ist da schon eine andere Nummer.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> An die man sich übrigens auch wenden kann, wenn man mit einem der freien Moderatoren ein Problem hat.


Ansprechpartner dafür ist unser Community Manager PCGH_Stephan .


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ein regelmäßiges Muster ist da schon eine andere Nummer.


Es gibt gewisse Kandidaten die machen das schon seit Jahren so.
Wenn z.B. neue HW rausgekommen ist. Immer wieder die selben.


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Harsche Provokation verwarne ich übrigens regelmäßig als Spam


Gibt es denn da unter euch Mods einen Konsens?
Jeder Mensch ist anders, aber man sollte schon erkennen können, dass die Mods eine erkennbare Linie fahren, die dem user als Anhaltspunkt dienen kann.

Ein Mod fällt mir da, rein persönlich, manchmal positiv auf, da er (leider aber selten) auch mal ein allgemeine Warnung in einen thread haut der aus dem Ruder zu laufen droht. 
Das erinnert mich immer an einen damals legendären Mod im 4Players Forum (meine alte Heimat), der ziemlich oft, sehr _lautstark_ einfach mal rundrum allen mit Verwarnungen gedroht hat, wenn dort ein Thema sehr hitzig wurde  
Er wurde aber von allen akzeptiert und respektiert und nach so einem Keulenschwung war dann auch meistens Ruhe.

Andere Mods beteiligen sich im sachlichen Ton an einer Diskussion, blenden aber scheinbar das lautstarke Gezanke um sie herum aus. So zumindest ist mein Eindruck, da es kaum "öffentliche" Einmischung eurerseits gibt.

Ich meine damit nicht, dass die Mods mit dem Finger auf bestimmte user zeigen sollen. 
Aber mehr Präsenz in oft brisanten Themen, würde ich begrüßen. 
Das wäre mMn. eine Art der präventiven Maßnahmen, die ich weiter oben angesprochen hatte.

Öfter mit dem ban-Hammer drohen, dann bekommt ihr die Rasselbande hier bestimmt besser in den Griff


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Melden bringt ja nichts, da die gemeldeten Personen keine Forenregeln verletzten und ob ihrer oft kurz und provokanten Beiträge noch nicht mal voll OffTopic sind - nur die Antwort(en) darauf werden oft zwangsweise den Topic mehr und mehr verlassen.
> 
> Weder "Provokation" noch "Meinung als Fakt verkaufen" verletzt die Forenregeln. Obwohl sie Unfrieden stiften und durchaus geahnded werden sollten.


In dem genannten Fall aber schon, denn DAUs Kriterien für die Ignorefunktion waren ja: 

"Menschen, die ein beleidigendes und angreifendes Verhalten an den Tag legen, machen das auch wieder. Ich wechsel im Fall des Falles auch die Straßenseite. Ist effektiver, als jedesmal die Polizei zu rufen." 

und die verstoßen alle gegen die Forenregeln.

MfG


----------



## tdi-fan (9. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich immer an einen damals legendären Mod im 4Players Forum (meine alte Heimat), der ziemlich oft, sehr _lautstark_ einfach mal rundrum allen mit Verwarnungen gedroht hat, wenn dort ein Thema sehr hitzig wurde
> Er wurde aber von allen akzeptiert und respektiert und nach so einem Keulenschwung war dann auch meistens Ruhe.



Das passiert hier genauso, zurecht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Ignore-Funktion sporadisch und zeitlich begrenzt, um *mich selbst* zu bremsen. Blödsinn, den ich nicht sehe, kann mich auch nicht triggern.
> 
> In der Regel werden ignorierte Nutzer nach spätestens einer Woche wieder aus der Liste genommen. Im Moment ist sie leer - nicht deshalb, weil gerade niemand Unfug labern würde, aber weil ich zur Zeit ohnehin nicht so oft im Forum sein kann.


So sehe ich das auch, erstmal aus den Augen und aus dem Sinn. Irgendwann, zeitnah nehme ich dann die Leute wieder runter von der Liste. Aktuell sind da 3 Kandidaten drauf, glaube ich!? Ich bin auch schnell sehr leidenschaftlich und das ist auch ein Grund warum ich mich meistens zurück nehme  und eher Meinungen Like. Ich kann mich mit Sicherheit Ausdrücken aber genauso gut gehen die Pferde gerne mit mir durch und ich hasse es sehr wenn Menschen Ausfallend werden, wenn sie sich hinter einer Tastatur verstecken. Das möchte ich dann selber auch nicht von mir hier oder woanders im Netz lesen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2020)

Ihr habt echt wenige Leute bei euch drauf.
Bei mir sinds so um die 50 Leute, wobei bei einigen eh der Account gesperrt ist oder Multiaccounter sind.
Hauptsächlich aber Leute, die in Nvidia/AMD Themen leicht auffällig sind.


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Das passiert hier genauso


Aber viel zu selten meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2020)

Man darf hier übrigens zwar Trolle nicht als solche titulieren (Was von Rechts wegen absolut sinnvoll ist ...), aber man darf den Betreffenden wissen lassen, dass man ihn für etwas hält, dass die Forenregeln verbieten auszusprechen.

Den Rest kann sich der Patient dann unschwer selbst zusammenreimen - oder halt nicht, aber auch das wäre ja irgendwie aussagekräftig.


----------



## DemonX (10. November 2020)

Ich habe meist 4-6 Leute auf der Igno-liste, davon fallen öfters mal welche raus weil sie gebannt wurden, seltener weil ich sie wieder raus nehme. Igno-posts klappe ich hin und wieder (wenn ich Zeit habe) auf und lese sie doch , wenn ich dabei feststelle dass der User sich vernünftig verhält, ist er "frei". 
Wenn ich jemanden auf Igno setze, dann wenn er mir in mehreren Threads mit dem gleichen Blödsinn aufgefallen ist, also immer die gleiche Meinung in die Welt posaunt ohne auf irgendwelche Argumente einzugehen oder gar selbst zu bringen. 
Ob jetzt einer ein Fanboy einer Marke ist, ist mir relativ egal, jeder wie er will. Da sind auch immer wieder hitzige Debatten ganz interessant und manchmal lehrreich. Wenn ich aber aus seinen Posts nichts neues/anderes erfahren kann und das mehrfach in diversen Threads, dann ist mir das die Zeit einfach nicht wert das zu lesen.

Wenn ich irgendwo sehe das jemand beleidigt wird, dann melde ich das und die Mods können dann einschätzen was zu tun ist. 

Jemanden zu ignorieren oder als dumm/assozial oder was auch immer zu titulieren weil mir seine Meinung nicht passt finde ich auch falsch. Ob jetzt AFD, Linke, Verschwörungstheoretiker oder sonstwas, solange ich nicht ausführlich Argumente ausgetauscht habe, kann ich die Hintergründe gar nicht einschätzen. Das Gegenüber dann noch zu ignorieren, beleidigen oder belächeln hilft auch nicht weiter. Ein Problem das, wie ich finde mitlerweile von Politik bis Vereinsleben überall zunimmt und damit natürlich auch in Foren.

Die Ignofunktion deshalb abzuschaffen wäre aber auch der falsche Weg. Es kann ein nützliches Werkzeug sein wenn man es sinnvoll nutzt. Wenn ich jemanden ignoriere dann teile ich das weder demjenigen noch dem Rest des Forums mit. Das ist meine Entscheidung, wenn andere ihn auch ignorieren wollen sollen sie selbst zu dem Entschluss kommen. Und ich tue das nicht um denjenigen herabzusetzen sondern um mir selbst die Aufregung zu ersparen.
Ich gebe allerdings zu dass ich vor einigen Jahren mal einem Nutzer geraten hatte einen anderen zu ignorieren,
weil der sich so dermaßen triggern ließ dass ich selbst aus seinem Text erkennen konnte dass sein Blutdruck die 200 überschritten hat.


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

Das Problem ist eher, dass man im neuen Forum gar nicht mehr sieht, wenn ein Post von einem ignorierten Nutzer da ist, sondern der komplett unsichtbar ist. Man sieht nur, wenn der zitiert wird und man sich die Zitate manuell einblenden kann.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Mancher von uns sollte auch vlt. sich eher mal trauen den "melden"-Button zu benutzen um die Mods auf einen bestimmten Beitrag hin zu weisen, der nicht den Regeln entspricht.
> Die Punkte 4.2 und 4.6 der Forenregeln sind ja ziemlich eindeutig.



Problem ist nur, dass die Mods sich teilweise tagelang um keine Meldungen kümmern.


----------



## chill_eule (10. November 2020)

Ja leider scheint das wohl so.
Deswegen vergeht mir auch immer mehr die Lust für die Mods mit zu arbeiten


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, dass man im neuen Forum gar nicht mehr sieht, wenn ein Post von einem ignorierten Nutzer da ist, sondern der komplett unsichtbar ist. Man sieht nur, wenn der zitiert wird und man sich die Zitate manuell einblenden kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem ist nur, dass die Mods sich teilweise tagelang um keine Meldungen kümmern.


Ich habe das Gefühl das mit der neuen Forensoftware auch die Reaktion auf Meldungen deutlich schneller geht. Eventuell ist dafür das Back-End für Moderatoren besser im neuen Forum.

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (10. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja leider scheint das wohl so.
> Deswegen vergeht mir auch immer mehr die Lust für die Mods mit zu arbeiten



Bei strafbare Posts (Volksverhetzung etc.) besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit selbst Strafanzeige zu erstatten.
Die Behörden können zwar selbst keine Löschung anordnen, aber spätestens wenn dem Betreiber die Bestandsdatenanfrage nach der Mailadresse und IP ins Haus flattert, wird der da schon eingreifen.
Und er sollte auch seine Lehren daraus ziehen, schließlich ist das Löschen bevor die Behörden tätig werden, der geringere Aufwand.



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/europa-anti-terror-strategie-101.html schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Kampf gegen im Internet verbreiteten Hass müsse verstärkt werden, betonten Merkel und die anderen Spitzenpolitiker. Noch in diesem Jahr sollten Verhandlungen zwischen den EU-Staaten und dem Europaparlament abgeschlossen werden, die eine schnelle Löschpflicht für terroristische Inhalte aus dem Netz vorsehen. Zudem will die EU-Kommission Anfang Dezember ein Gesetzespaket vorschlagen, das Internetplattformen bei illegalen oder schädlichen Inhalten stärker in die Pflicht nehme, sagte von der Leyen. Dabei gelte: Je größer die Plattform, desto mehr Verantwortung.






DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das mit der neuen Forensoftware auch die Reaktion auf Meldungen deutlich schneller geht. Eventuell ist dafür das Back-End für Moderatoren besser im neuen Forum.



Zumindest scheint man nun auch direkt eine Rückmeldung zur Meldung über die Hinweise bekommen zu können.
Dann weiß man wenigstens, das die Meldung gelesen wurde und der Post hoffentlich auch angeschaut.
Allerdings ist die Rückmeldung wohl eine freiwillige Angabe für die Mods.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest scheint man nun auch direkt eine Rückmeldung zur Meldung über die Hinweise bekommen zu können.
> Dann weiß man wenigstens, das die Meldung gelesen wurde und der Post hoffentlich auch angeschaut.
> Allerdings ist die Rückmeldung wohl eine freiwillige Angabe für die Mods.


Das wäre ganz gut. Bis jetzt hatte ich keine Rückmeldungen bekommen.
Aber zumindest gesehen, dass die Threads, welche im falschen Unterforum gepostet wurden, nicht mehr da waren.
Andere Rückmeldungen zu gewissen Inhalten und Benehmen mancher User wären auch nicht verkehrt.
Zumindest ob  die Meldung zur Kenntnis genommen wurde.
Ob was dagegen unternommen wird ist ja Ermessenssache des Forenteams.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2020)

Es gibt ein entsprechendes Textfeld, aber als wir das bei der Umstellung getestet hatten kam bei Normalusern nichts an. Wenn das nach dem letzten Update tatsächlich ankommt würden wir es natürlich auch wieder öfter nutzen.
Ergo wer testen will bitte Mal diesen Post hier melden  .


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt ein entsprechendes Textfeld, aber als wir das bei der Umstellung getestet hatten kam bei Normalusern nichts an. Wenn das nach dem letzten Update tatsächlich ankommt würden wir es natürlich auch wieder öfter nutzen.
> Ergo wer testen will bitte Mal diesen Post hier melden  .


Kriegen wir dann auch keine Karten von dir? Nur auch mal um es zu testen


----------



## Grestorn (11. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt ein entsprechendes Textfeld, aber als wir das bei der Umstellung getestet hatten kam bei Normalusern nichts an. Wenn das nach dem letzten Update tatsächlich ankommt würden wir es natürlich auch wieder öfter nutzen.
> Ergo wer testen will bitte Mal diesen Post hier melden  .


Bei mir ist eine solche Antwort auf eine Meldung mal angekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, dass man im neuen Forum gar nicht mehr sieht, wenn ein Post von einem ignorierten Nutzer da ist, sondern der komplett unsichtbar ist. Man sieht nur, wenn der zitiert wird und man sich die Zitate manuell einblenden kann.



Es gibt zwischen den Beiträgen keinen Hinweis, das stimmt.
Wenn ignorierte Beträge dabei sind, meine ich, ist rechts unten, zwischen dem letzten Beitrag und deinem Textfeld ein Hinweis. Dunkelgrau auf hellgrauem Grund, übersicht man leicht 

Würde dir auch nen screen zeigen, aber hier im Thema hat bisher noch keiner von meiner Liste was geschrieben


----------



## DaStash (11. November 2020)

Ist das der Balken der manchmal kommt, wenn jemand simultan schreibt und früher abschickt, "neuere Beiträge anzeigen" oder so? Dann wäre das in der Tat nicht wirklich sichtbar. An der Stelle gilt dann wohl aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn. Damit steht man dann wohl eher dauerhaft auf solchen Listen. Wie geschrieben, ich finde das suboptimal.

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Ich wusste doch, dass ich in einem x-beliebigen NVidia-newsthread fündig werde  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich kein Hingucker


----------



## DaStash (11. November 2020)

Ist ja süß, hätte ich ohne den Pfeil nicht gesehen. 

Vielleicht könnte das ja @PCGH_Stephan und @ZAM mal besprechen, ob man das nicht ein wenig präsenter darstellt. 
Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen das die Beiträge ohne Text dargestellt werden, so wie vorher, so dass dann ggf. selektiv entschieden werden kann, falls das technisch überhaupt geht.

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (11. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt ein entsprechendes Textfeld, aber als wir das bei der Umstellung getestet hatten kam bei Normalusern nichts an.



Also ich hatte so eine Rückmeldung wie gesagt kurz nach der Umstellung schon.
Muss schließlich kein ganzer Roman sein. Ein kurzes Status-Update ob die Moderation den Post entfernt oder nicht, bzw. ihn ggf. erst intern bespricht wäre gut.

@Olstyle
Test hat geklappt.


----------



## Kondar (13. November 2020)

Ich lösche meine Liste eigendlich immer wieder im Jan. des neuen Jahres.

Hat viele Vorteile / Gründe:
Junge Leute sind älter und haben ggf. eine andere Sicht erhalten bzw. schaffen es diese vernünftig zu begründen.
Ältere Leute wurden weiser und haben ggf. eine andere Sicht erhalten bzw. schaffen es diese vernünftig zu begründen.
Bringt es oft nicht User auf Ignor zu setzen da die mehrere Accounts haben  
Käme ich mir nach XX Jahren irgendwie einsamm vor wenn ich die nicht löschen würde


----------



## Fly4Fun (14. November 2020)

Also ganz wichtig ist auch "Sie werden ebenfalls von der ignorierten Person ignoriert".  Wenn ein Snob dich ignoriert, solltest du Ihn auch ignorieren können.

Abseits davon, wie überheblich ist es doch jemanden zu ignorieren, und es auch noch mitteilen zu wollen. Das ist, als würde ein fremder Mensch bei mir klingeln und sagen, "Ich ignoriere Sie ab jetzt, nur damit sies wissen!".


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Fly4Fun schrieb:


> Also ganz wichtig ist auch "Sie werden ebenfalls von der ignorierten Person ignoriert".  Wenn ein Snob dich ignoriert, solltest du Ihn auch ignorieren können.
> 
> Abseits davon, wie überheblich ist es doch jemanden zu ignorieren, und es auch noch mitteilen zu wollen. Das ist, als würde ein fremder Mensch bei mir klingeln und sagen, "Ich ignoriere Sie ab jetzt, nur damit sies wissen!".


Da bin ich anderer Ansicht. 

Der andere verdient es sehr wohl eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen, wie er bei anderen ankommt. Im positiven wie im negativen Sinne. Daran ist auch nichts snobistisches. 

Es ist MEINE Freizeit, die ich hier im Forum verbringe. Es ist deswegen auch MEINE Entscheidung, ob ich von bestimmten Individuen nerven und triggern lassen möchte. Oder ob ich Maßnahmen ergreife, um das zu verhindern, aber dabei mich dennoch mit dem Rest der vernünftigen Leute austauschen können will. 

Und nochmal: Die Rückmeldung ist essentiell. Manchmal per PM, manchmal öffentlich. Aber ich geb sie eigentlich immer.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2020)

Und diese Rückmeldung ist jedes Mal eine unnötige Provokation. Was du aus den regelmäßigen, auch von dir gemeldeten, Reaktionen auf diesen "Hinweis" mittlerweile eigentlich gelernt haben müsstest.
Jemanden ignorieren heißt NICHT mehr mit ihm/ihr zu Kommunizieren. Zum Teil sogar vermehrt zu schreiben "ich ignoriere dich" ist Provokation wie ich sie im realen Leben das letzte Mal in der Schule erlebt hab ("wir haben jetzt Streit").


----------



## Körschgen (14. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist ja süß, hätte ich ohne den Pfeil nicht gesehen.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte das ja @PCGH_Stephan und @ZAM mal besprechen, ob man das nicht ein wenig präsenter darstellt.
> Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen das die Beiträge ohne Text dargestellt werden, so wie vorher, so dass dann ggf. selektiv entschieden werden kann, falls das technisch überhaupt geht.
> ...




Nein. Bitte so lassen!
Eines der besten Features von Xenforo.

Leute, die auf meiner Ignore landen, sind da nicht ohne Grund.

Ignore heißt, ich will das Forum so benutzen, als wäre der User nicht da und das macht die  Funktion perfekt.

Ist mir auch latte ob der andere das weiß oder nicht, das ist reiner Selbstschutz für mein Wohlbefinden...


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und diese Rückmeldung ist jedes Mal eine unnötige Provokation. Was du aus den regelmäßigen, auch von dir gemeldeten, Reaktionen auf diesen "Hinweis" mittlerweile eigentlich gelernt haben müsstest.
> Jemanden ignorieren heißt NICHT mehr mit ihm/ihr zu Kommunizieren. Zum Teil sogar vermehrt zu schreiben "ich ignoriere dich" ist Provokation wie ich sie im realen Leben das letzte Mal in der Schule erlebt hab ("wir haben jetzt Streit").


Weißt Du was, da Du mich ja auch immer gerne wegen angeblichen (und aus meinen Augen völlig abwegigen) Spam-Vorwürfen verwarnst:

Das ist mir sch... egal!

Ich sag, was ich von bestimmten Leuten halte. Öffentlich. Immer ohne Beleidigung. Ich kann Dir öffentlich sagen, was ich von Dir halte, daran ist NICHTS falsches oder verwerfliches, so lange ich sachlich bleibe und nicht beleidige. 

Klar ist eine Meinungsäußerung provozierend, speziell wenn jemand den Spiegel vor die Nase gehalten wird. Aber das ist kein Grund, das nicht zu tun. Sonst machen manche einfach immer weiter.  

Also: ICH werde WEITER öffentlich schreiben, wenn ich jemanden ignoriere und auch warum. Du kannst mich deswegen gerne ignorieren oder, wenn Du Deine Muskeln spielen lassen willst, auch wieder mit Sanktionen überziehen. 

Deine Art zu moderieren (auch wenn gut gemeint) halte ich im Allgemeinen für falsch und nicht zielführend. Das sage ich Dir öffentlich ins Gesicht und ohne Dich damit persönlich beleidigen zu wollen. Sondern nur als Meinungsäußerung. Und wenn Du Wert darauf legst, erkläre ich Dir auch gerne, WAS genau ich an der Art der Moderation für falsch halte.


----------



## DaStash (14. November 2020)

Mhh, Spiegel vorhalten, da habe ich auch aktuell eine Erfahrung gemacht. Ein user, ich nenne keine Namen, hat mal wieder einer seiner unsäglichen Kommentare abgelassen "Der übliche Xbox Schrott eben " und dieser war so schön geschrieben, dass ich ihne glatt "kopiert" hatte und lediglich ein Wort ausgetauscht. "Der übliche Xbox  +- Schrott eben "

Leider wurde der Spiegel recht harmlos gelöscht, womit ich leben kann. Schade ist aber, dass das Ausgangskommentar immer noch dasteht, obwohl das inhaltloses bashing ist und woran liegt das? Sicherlich, weil im Nachinein noch ein wenig topic in den Beitrag geschrieben wurde, zwar mit ähnlicher Intension aber dennoch irgendwie topic.

Was ich damit sagen will, es spricht nichts dagegen mal eine Meinung zu äußern, so lange das im Rahmen einer topic orientierten Debatte geschieht. und die Fede die du hier gerne debattieren möchtest klingt zwar spannend, allerdings kommt das einem öffentlichen an den Pranger stellen gleich, so etwas sollte man doch eher per PN klären, m. M. n.. 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Deine Art zu moderieren (auch wenn gut gemeint) halte ich im Allgemeinen für falsch und nicht zielführend. [unnötiger Seitenhieb] Und wenn Du Wert darauf legst, erkläre ich Dir auch gerne, WAS genau ich an der Art der Moderation für falsch halte.


Dann mach das doch bitte.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, Spiegel vorhalten, da habe ich auch aktuell eine Erfahrung gemacht. Ein user, ich nenne keine Namen, hat mal wieder einer seiner unsäglichen Kommentare abgelassen "Der übliche Xbox Schrott eben " und dieser war so schön geschrieben, dass ich ihne glatt "kopiert" hatte und lediglich ein Wort ausgetauscht. "Der übliche Xbox  +- Schrott eben "
> 
> Leider wurde der Spiegel recht harmlos gelöscht, womit ich leben kann. Schade ist aber, dass das Ausgangskommentar immer noch dasteht, obwohl das inhaltloses bashing ist und woran liegt das? Sicherlich, weil im Nachinein noch ein wenig topic in den Beitrag geschrieben wurde, zwar mit ähnlicher Intension aber dennoch irgendwie topic.
> 
> ...


Das ist ein super Beispiel, speziell was in Deinem Fall gelöscht wurde, und dass aber das eigentliche, extrem unsachliche und provozierende Posting stehen geblieben ist. Genau das passiert immer wieder und ist die größte Schwäche der Moderation (nicht nur hier, man sieht das sehr oft).

Du hast recht damit, dass man sich nicht in eine Fehde reinsteigern sollte. Das ist mir in der Vergangenheit tatsächlich immer wieder passiert, und der Ignore-Button ist genau mein "Break" um das zu verhindern.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich diesen "Break" nicht öffentlich machen kann. Danach ist ja dann auch Schluss.

Manche Leute, wie in dem Thread in dem oldstyle vor ein paar Tagen aufgeräumt hat, ist ein User so extrem negativ aufgefallen, dass er es sogar durch mein Ignore durch geschafft hat (einfach weil so viele eindeutige, für mich dann sichtbare Reaktionen auf seine Postings aufgelaufen sind). Einer solchen Person MUSS der Spiegel einfach auch mal vorgehalten werden, sonst macht er einfach weiter und kapiert nicht, wie extrem nervig er rüberkommt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann mach das doch bitte.


Offentlich oder per PM? Wie es Dir lieber ist.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2020)

Sachliche Kritik (schreibst du hier ja schon die ganze Zeit) ist nicht verboten. Also äußere sie doch bitte so dass sie jeder nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Ok, gerne. 

Das berühmte Beispiel aus Filmen oder auch aus der Realität kennt jeder: Auf dem Schulhof wird einer gehänselt, gemobbt, beleidigt, provoziert. Irgendwann geht die Emotion mit dem gemobbten durch und er wehrt sich - oft überzogen und mit mehr Gewalt als eigentlich gewollt. 

Genau dann kommt der Lehrer um die Ecke und sieht einen Jungen mit blutiger Nase auf dem Boden liegen und einem anderen mit wutverzerrtem Gesicht über ihm stehen. Der Bully auf dem Boden ist auf einmal das Opfer und jammert ganz schrecklich (-> Melden-Button). Wer kriegt den Verweis? Macht sich der Lehrer die Mühe, auzuklären, was passiert ist? Im besten Falle kriegen beide die gleiche Strafe (weil das ja so salomonisch ist), aber am Ende hat dann doch immer der Bully gewonnen.

Genau das passiert hier auch. Es gibt einige User, deren Ziel ist es nicht, Meinungen oder Argumente auszutauschen. Denen geht es darum, ihr Weltbild durchzusetzen. Sachlichkeit spielt da keine Rolle. Da wird bewusst verdreht, provozierend formuliert, Fakten einseitig gewertet, mit verschiedenen Maßstäben gemessen. 

Auf Gegenargumente wird NIE eingegangen, statt dessen werden immer neue Behauptungen aus dem Hut gezaubert, gerne auch völlig am Threadthema vorbei. 

Je mehr der andere sich darauf einlässt, desto mehr begiebt er sich aufs Glatteis: Er kommt vom Thema ab und es bleibt nicht aus, dass er sich irgendwann darüber aufregt, dass das Gegenüber nur provoziert, den Argumenten ausweicht und offensichtlich gar nicht an einem Austausch interessiert ist. Das bringt er dann auch zum Ausdruck, und bäng, wird gemeldet. Und bekommt eine Verwarnung, mindestens für Off-Topic und angeblichem Spam. 

All der andere Spam, auch der letztlich der Auslöser war, wird dabei dann von der Moderation nicht weiter berücksichtigt. Die Historie, wie es zu einer Aussage kam, und wie sie im Kontext zu werten ist, all das spielt keine Rolle. 

Das ist vielleicht die Folge davon, dass ihr gar nicht die Kapazität habt, jedem Thread zu folgen sondern nur auf Meldungen reagiert. Damit seit ihr genau wie die oben zitierten Lehrer: Ihr kriegt vom Geschehen nur den letzten Zipfel mit und meint, alleine darauf fair reagieren zu können. Das ist aber nicht so. Im Forum hättet ihr, im Gegensatz zum Lehrer, wenigstens die Möglichkeit, auch im Nachhinein den Thread durchzuarbeiten, aber wer will denn seitenweise dumme Privatfehden durchlesen? Also werden die letzten paar Postings gelöscht, ein paar Verwarnungen an alle beteiligten ausgesprochen, und gut ist. 

Der Provokateur, der am Anfang steht, reibt sich die Hände. Ganz egal, ob er selbst auch eine Verwarnung erhalten hat (das ist ihm völlig egal), aber er hat wieder einen Thread derailed, für Unfrieden gesorgt und es den anderen so richtig reingetrieben. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2020)

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt: So gut es geht(!) versuchen wir auch den Provokateure Herr zu werden.
Aber "ich finde AMD/Intel/Nvidia/Microsoft/Sony super/shice" aus denen so mancher "Krieg" startet IST keine nennenswerte oder gar persönliche Provokation gegenüber einem User. Wer sich durch sowas provoziert fühlt sollte vielleicht lieber die eigene Identifikation mit Marken hinterfragen.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt: So gut es geht(!) versuchen wir auch den Provokateure Herr zu werden.
> Aber "ich finde AMD/Intel/Nvidia/Microsoft/Sony super/shice" aus denen so mancher "Krieg" startet IST keine nennenswerte oder gar persönliche Provokation gegenüber einem User. Wer sich durch sowas provoziert fühlt sollte vielleicht lieber die eigene Identifikation mit Marken hinterfragen.


Das sehe ich anders. Hass ist immer Hass, ganz egal, gegen was es sicht richtet. Unsachlichkeit ist immer unsachlich, egal gegen was es sich richtet.

Und Hohn ist ärgerlich, verletzt und rührt emotionen auf, wenn man sich betroffen fühlt, natürlich noch um so stärker. Und der Verbreiter des Hohns weiß das ganz genau und macht das genau aus diesem einen Grund, bzw. aus der recht armlesigen Motivation heraus, sich für ne Sekunde besser zu fühlen. Das darf man nicht durchgehen lassen.


----------



## INU.ID (14. November 2020)

Ich hab nicht alles verfolgt, und bin eher zufällig darüber gestoßen, daher nur mal zwei drei Worte [=WoT] von mir:


Spoiler






Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist ein super Beispiel, speziell was in Deinem Fall gelöscht wurde, und dass aber das eigentliche, extrem unsachliche und provozierende Posting stehen geblieben ist. Genau das passiert immer wieder und ist die größte Schwäche der Moderation (nicht nur hier, man sieht das sehr oft).


Kann es sein, dass du den Unterschied zwischen Moderation und Zensur nicht verstehst? Und "Extrem unsachlich" ist deine Meinung/Sichtweise, aber nur deswegen ist es ja noch kein Verstoß. Die Freiheit sich provozierend zu äußern nimmst du dir augenscheinlich selbst heraus, also gestehe sie doch im gewissen Rahmen auch den anderen Usern zu. Was du als Schwäche der Moderation siehst, sehe ich als ihre Stärke. Manche User wollen dass die Moderation mehr "zensiert", dann aber idR weil diese User ["gelegentlich"] nicht damit (provokante/unsachliche Äußerung) angemessen umgehen können. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich sag, was ich von bestimmten Leuten halte. Öffentlich. Immer ohne Beleidigung. Ich kann Dir öffentlich sagen, was ich von Dir halte, daran ist NICHTS falsches oder verwerfliches, so lange ich sachlich bleibe und nicht beleidige.


In einem gewissen [kleinen/winzigen] Rahmen, mal, und eher beiläufig gerne, ansonsten (gerade wenn es in einem Posting nur bzw. überwiegend darum geht) ist es sehr schnell Offtopic/Spam, mit Tendenzen Richtung User-Bashing - alles Dinge die gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen (und dann natürlich auch moderiert werden). Also nicht wundern wenn du moderiert wirst, weil du die Forenregeln einfach nicht beachten möchtest.

Du willst jemandem sagen was du von ihm hältst, dass du ihn [mit der entsprechenden Funktion] ignorierst, und warum? Klar, warum nicht. Dann aber bitte per PN, und nicht öffentlich im Forum. Denn die anderen User haben deine/eure Probleme gar nicht zu interessieren - und Thema eines Threads (außer im Besprechungsforum) ist es grundsätzlich ebenfalls nicht.



> All der andere Spam, auch der letztlich der Auslöser war, wird dabei dann von der Moderation nicht weiter berücksichtigt.


Was DU als Spam definierst!



> Damit seit ihr genau wie die oben zitierten Lehrer: Ihr kriegt vom Geschehen nur den letzten Zipfel mit und meint, alleine darauf fair reagieren zu können.


Ich sage dir mal meine Einschätzung/Sichtweise:

Zu >98% übersehen wir das Geschehen nicht, sondern setzen ganz gezielt an einer bestimmten Stelle "die Schere" an. Ist ja auch logisch, wenn ein Beitrag gemeldet wird, oder sonst wie auffällt, muß ja man sehr oft etwas weiter vorne anfangen, um den Überblick zu haben. Schon alleine um erkennen zu können ob uns ein User missbrauchen, und zb. seinen Gesprächspartner "mundtot" machen will.

Eine provokante Aussage ist noch kein Regelverstoß. Eine nicht gänzlich sachliche Äußerung ist noch kein Regelverstoß. Aber eine Antwort darauf, die sich primär auf den unsachlichen oder provokanten Teil bezieht, die schon. Und trotzdem wird gerade in dem Bereich sehr viel "Stumm" moderiert (es werden Beiträge ohne weitere Maßnahmen/Karten entfernt). Aber es gibt nunmal leider auch User die verstehen es ohne moderative Maßnahme nicht. Manche von ihnen verstehen es ja selbst mit einer Maßnahme nicht, selbst wenn sie tlw. mehrmals am Tag moderiert werden.

Und damit haben manche User ein Problem. Ich könnte dir mehr als ein Beispiel nennen, wo ein User sich auf eine spezielle (manche würden sagen "nervige") Art ausdrückt, Themen auf seine spezielle Art anspricht, was dann einige andere User "triggert". Die Anderen! sind dann häufig nicht nur nicht in der Lage sich sachlich und zum Topic zu äußern, sie ziehen die Unterhaltung dann sogar ganz gezielt ins Lächerliche/Offtopic.

Und genau die wundern sich dann, wenn ihre OT/Spam/BS-Beiträge moderiert werden, ja sie sich sogar Karten einfangen, der Beitrag dessen sie nicht in der Lage waren ihn zu ignorieren, oder sachlich zu beantworten, den sie meinten mit Unsinn beantworten zu müssen, dann aber trotzdem noch da stehen bleibt.

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "gegen die Forenregeln" verstoßen, und/oder "gegen die Netiquette verstoßen", und "sich nicht optimal auszudrücken/ausdrücken zu können".

Das Problem sind nicht die Äußerungen die einen/zwei/drei User stören/provozieren/zum OT/Spam/BS posten nötigen, sondern deren komplett unnötige Reaktion darauf.



> Der Provokateur, der am Anfang steht, reibt sich die Hände. Ganz egal, ob er selbst auch eine Verwarnung erhalten hat (das ist ihm völlig egal), aber er hat wieder einen Thread derailed, für Unfrieden gesorgt und es den anderen so richtig reingetrieben.


Auch wieder falsch. Niemand interessiert sich für den angeblichen "Provokateur", außer denjenigen die es immer und immer wieder nicht schaffen ihn zu ignorieren, oder ihn sachlich mit Argumenten versucht zu widerlegen. Die Aussage die deiner Meinung nach provokant ist, die ist doch gar nicht das Problem, sondern die unpassende Antwort darauf, wenn sie sich nur/überwiegend mit der provozierenden/unsachlichen Art beschäftigt, und nicht mit der eigentlichen Aussage des "Provokateurs".

Es gibt zahlreiche Beispiele dafür im ganzen Forum. Ein User, vielleicht sogar dafür bekannt, sagt etwas primär provozierendes, aber niemand geht anschließend darauf ein - die Aussage wird ignoriert. Und was ist passiert? Korrekt, nichts. Die [provokante] Aussage steht da vielleicht bis in alle Ewigkeit.



> Das sehe ich anders. Hass ist immer Hass, ganz egal, gegen was es sicht richtet. Unsachlichkeit ist immer unsachlich, egal gegen was es sich richtet.


Und mit beidem sollte man lernen umgehen zu können, denn beides ist für sich genommen (und bis zu einem gewissen Rahmen versteht sich) noch nicht zwingend ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln. Oder auch nur ein Problem. Und beides kommt immer und immer und immer wieder vor, auch im RL. Also ist doch schon der Gedanke daran es unterbinden zu wollen völliger Käse.

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Eine Moderation haut mit dem Hammer auf jeden kleinen Furz, der ihrer Meinung nach nicht nötig ist, um alles schon im kleinsten Keim zu ersticken = es wird haufenweise zensiert und moderiert (Willkommen in China?). Oder Die Moderation entfernt den eindeutigen/offensichtlichen/gröbsten "Müll", baut aber auch auf die Fähigkeit der Community Eigenverantwortung erkennen, und damit auch entsprechend umgehen zu können.

Das Ziel sollte doch immer sein, moderative Eingriffe und/oder Zensur auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren, oder nicht? So viel wie nötig, aber so wenig wie möglich. Also wo entsteht ein Problem, wenn die Community mit provokanten und nicht gänzlich sachlichen Äußerungen - die in der "Hitze des Gefechts immer mal vorkommen können [und in einem gewissen Rahmen zum Glück auch dürfen] - ihrer eigenen User *angemessen* reagiert? Und ehrlich gesagt tut sie genau das eigentlich sogar sehr gut. Es sind ja (mMn) nur ein paar User die sich damit schwer tun.

Aber ich verstehe auch warum das Schimpfen auf die Moderation für manche User der einfachste Weg ist. Man selbst ist ja nie Teil des Problems welches man kritisiert, dat sind ja immer nur die Anderen... ^^

Du bist dafür zufällig das beste Beispiel:


> Weißt Du was, da Du mich ja auch immer gerne wegen angeblichen (und aus meinen Augen völlig abwegigen) Spam-Vorwürfen verwarnst:
> 
> Das ist mir sch... egal!


Bevor du über das Verhalten anderer User sinnierst, solltest du erstmal deine Einstellung [zu unseren Forenregeln und der Moderation] überdenken.  


Soviel von mir zu dem Thema.  

Edit:

Davon ab würde ich es begrüßen, wenn die Differenzen zwischen einzelnen Usern und der Moderation im dafür vorgesehenen Forum stattfinden würden. Einfach damit nicht noch "ausversehen" Informationen (zb. bzgl. bestimmter Verstöße) ausgeplaudert werden, die nur zwischen dem einzelnen User und der Moderation bleiben sollten.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Ok, INU.ID, Wenn ich Dein Posting nehme, wie es sich liest, müsste ich annehmen, dass Dir nicht an einem Forum mit konstruktiver Diskussion gelegen ist, sondern Du letztlich den Provokateure und Agitatoren freie Bahn schaffen willst.

Und Du hast mir somit glaube ich zum dritten oder vierten Mal klar vor Augen geführt, wieso dieses Forum halt einfach völlig untragbar ist für mich. Wieso sollte ich mich ständig provozieren und triggern lassen von Leuten, die ganz offensichtlich nichts anderes als das im Sinn haben und nicht an einem konstruktiven Austausch von Meinungen interessiert sind?

Und mal ganz am Rande: Jedesmal, wenn Du oder einer Deiner Kollegen mich wegen einem angeblichen ach so schlimmen OffTopic Posting gesperrt hast, nimmst Du mir in dieser Zeit auch die Möglichkeit, die Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen, für die ich ja bezahlt habe. Das ist alleine ist schon mehr als fragwürdig und eigentlich fast justiziabel.

Aber wenn dann auch noch die einzige "Begründung" für die Sperre ist, dass ich mich mal wieder von jemandem auf die oben beschriebene Weise auf ein OffTopic Thema eingelassen habe, dann wird es endgültig zu einem Schlag ins Gesicht. Erst Recht angesichts der der tagtäglichen, absichtlich provokanten OffTopic Sticheleien, mit denen man sonst konfrontiert wird, die aber ungeahndet bleiben. Und regt man sich dann darüber auf, bekommt man ein lapidares "warum hast Du das nicht gemeldet" zurück, was der Witz in Tüten anhand der tatsächlich erfolgten Meldungen ist.

So ist es für Euch offenbar nur dann ein klarer Regelverstoß, wenn eine Person direkt namentlich beleidigt wird, aber es scheint völlig ok zu sein, wenn eine anonyme Gruppe von Menschen beleidigt wird (z.B. Kunden eines bestimmten Produkts oder Fans eines bestimmten Spiels).

Dann kann ich solche Aktionen einfach nicht ernst nehmen und in mir baut sich einfach nur noch Unverständnis auf.

Ich stelle mir die Frage, mit welchem Recht Du (oder irgendein anderer Moderator) das eigentlich tun. Das ist extrem grenzwertig. Ihr missbraucht Eure Macht, ihr sanktioniert eben gerade nicht die Leute, die das Diskussionsklima im Forum zerstören, sondern genau diejenigen, die das nicht einfach so gelten lassen wollen.

Die Moderation dieses (und vieler anderer Foren) sind Teil des Problems! Bei aller durchaus geschätzen, in Eurer Freizeit erbrachten Leistung, für die ihr nichts außer Undank und anmaßenden Beiträgen wie diesen hier zurück bekommt, so ist es nicht zu leugnen, dass eine laienhafte Moderation Teil des Problems der mangelnden Diskussionskultur ist.

All das ist meine Meinung, und egal wie oft Du Deine Forenregeln zitierst, ändert das nichts an meiner Meinung. Alleine der Satz "Bevor du über das Verhalten anderer User sinnierst, solltest du erstmal deine Einstellung [zu unseren Forenregeln und der Moderation] überdenken. " ist gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit. Als ob die Moderation oder die Forenregeln das Wort Gottes und damit über jede Diskussion oder Kritik erhaben wären.


P.S.: Diese Diskussion zur Moderation dieses Forums ist massiv OffTopic in diesem Thread. Soll ich das melden? Wollt ihr mich dafür sanktionieren? Wollt Ihr Euch selbst dafür sanktionieren?


----------



## INU.ID (14. November 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Davon ab würde ich es begrüßen, wenn die Differenzen zwischen einzelnen Usern und der Moderation im dafür vorgesehenen Forum stattfinden würden. Einfach damit nicht noch "ausversehen" Informationen (zb. bzgl. bestimmter Verstöße) ausgeplaudert werden, die nur zwischen dem einzelnen User und der Moderation bleiben sollten.



Nur falls du es überlesen hast.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Hass ist immer Hass, ganz egal, gegen was es sicht richtet. Unsachlichkeit ist immer unsachlich, egal gegen was es sich richtet.
> 
> Und Hohn ist ärgerlich, verletzt und rührt emotionen auf, wenn man sich betroffen fühlt, natürlich noch um so stärker. Und der Verbreiter des Hohns weiß das ganz genau und macht das genau aus diesem einen Grund, bzw. aus der recht armlesigen Motivation heraus, sich für ne Sekunde besser zu fühlen. Das darf man nicht durchgehen lassen.


Was ist denn daran unsachlich, wenn jemand eine Marke Kacke findet? Oder ein User in seiner eigenen Filterblase verrotten möchte? Das ist doch völlig subjektiv und mir erschließt sich kein Nachteil für andere außer dem betreffenden User. Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass sich manche davon provoziert fühlen. Ich finde, dass du da extrem mit zweierlei Maß misst. Du forderst Dinge mit einer Art, die jedem Mod die Hände binden.

Und doch, öffentlich zu schreiben "du bist jetzt auf meiner Igno-Liste" ist reine Selbstdarstellung. Sowas macht man, wenn nicht einfach kommentarlos, per PN. Ich für meinen Teil lasse mich auch schonmal hier und da zu was hinreißen, aber dann habe ich in der Regel eine PN vorgeschickt (die werden zu 95% ignoriert) und auch in den Threads dezent versucht den User auf sein Verhalten aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

@INU.ID: Welches Forum soll das sein?

Ich sehe kein Forum, in dem die Moderation öffentlich diskutiert werden kann.

Und so lange es um Sanktionen gegen mich geht, kann ich auch entscheiden, ob die öffentlich werden können oder nicht. Ich hab damit kein Problem.




Xaphyr schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran unsachlich, wenn jemand eine Marke Kacke findet? Oder ein User in seiner eigenen Filterblase verrotten möchte? Das ist doch völlig subjektiv und mir erschließt sich kein Nachteil für andere außer dem betreffenden User. Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass sich manche davon provoziert fühlen. Ich finde, dass du da extrem mit zweierlei Maß misst. Du forderst Dinge mit einer Art, die jedem Mod die Hände binden.
> 
> Und doch, öffentlich zu schreiben "du bist jetzt auf meiner Igno-Liste" ist reine Selbstdarstellung. Sowas macht man, wenn nicht einfach kommentarlos, per PN. Ich für meinen Teil lasse mich auch schonmal hier und da zu was hinreißen, aber dann habe ich in der Regel eine PN vorgeschickt (die werden zu 95% ignoriert) und auch in den Threads dezent versucht den User auf sein Verhalten aufmerksam zu machen.


Eine Marke kacke finden ist unsachlich, wenn keine Argumente dazu kommen. Und wenn man Argumente bringt, dann muss man sich auch gefallen lassen, dass jemand diese Argumente auseinandernimmt oder ihnen widerspricht. Und wenn dann daraus ein OffTopic gemacht wird und das am Ende gemeldet wird, dann haben wir genau das besprochene Schema. Das ist mir so oft passiert, dass ich es nicht mehr zählen kann.

Wo messe ich mit zweierlei Maß? Kannst Du das bitte weiter darlegen?

Ja, jemandem öffentlich zu schreiben, dass man ihn auf Ignore gesetzt hat, ist eine Art der Selbstdarstellung. Das leugne ich keine Sekunde. Jeder Beitrag hier im Forum ist in irgendeiner Weise Selbstdarstellung. Und "ich stelle Dich auf Ignore" ist die sanfteste Art auszudrücken, dass mir jemand so gegen den Strich geht, dass ich mich nicht mit ihm auseinandersetzen möchte. Es entspricht dem im echten Leben "sich umdrehen und weggehen". Das ist ein symbolischer Akt, den ich mir nicht nehmen lassen will. Es ist ein Zeichen im Öffentlichen Leben wie auch im Forum.


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2020)

Sich umdrehen und weggehen ist kommentarlos Ignorieren. "Ich Ignoriere dich jetzt" schreiben ist erst nochmal "du Nervensäge" rufen bevor man geht  .


----------



## Xaphyr (14. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wo messe ich mit zweierlei Maß? Kannst Du das bitte weiter darlegen?


Naja, du forderst von anderen ein gewisses reflektiertes Verhalten, bist aber selbst nicht bereit dich an die Forenregeln zu halten. Zumindest macht es den Eindruck.


Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, jemandem öffentlich zu schreiben, dass man ihn auf Ignore gesetzt hat, ist eine Art der Selbstdarstellung. Das leugne ich keine Sekunde. Jeder Beitrag hier im Forum ist in irgendeiner Weise Selbstdarstellung. Und "ich stelle Dich auf Ignore" ist die sanfteste Art auszudrücken, dass mir jemand so gegen den Strich geht, dass ich mich nicht mit ihm auseinandersetzen möchte. Es entspricht dem im echten Leben "sich umdrehen und weggehen". Das ist ein symbolischer Akt, den ich mir nicht nehmen lassen will. Es ist ein Zeichen im Öffentlichen Leben wie auch im Forum.


Sich umdrehen und weggehen ist genau das. Stell einfach sämtliche Kommunikation ein und Punkt. Oder sende per PN einen Hinweis. Aber das so öffentlich zu machen, wirkt nach außen, als würdest du dich über die User, die du ignorieren möchtest, erheben. Auch das ist, in Anbetracht deiner Forderungen, doppelzüngig.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich hab kein Problem mit dir und ich lese dich gern. Nur bist du da ein wenig betriebsblind, finde ich.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sich umdrehen und weggehen ist kommentarlos Ignorieren. "Ich Ignoriere dich jetzt" schreiben ist erst nochmal "du Nervensäge" rufen bevor man geht  .


Sich umdrehen und weggehen ist symbolisch für alle Anwesenden sichtbar. Und es ist sehr wohl sehr symbolisch.

Einfach nicht mehr antworten und still ignorieren ist etwas anderes.


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Naja, du forderst von anderen ein gewisses reflektiertes Verhalten, bist aber selbst nicht bereit dich an die Forenregeln zu halten. Zumindest macht es den Eindruck.


Sagen wir so: Ich finde die Forenregeln reichen in dieser Form nicht aus, um das Diskussionsklima zu halten. Ich halte die Regel gegen OffTopic/Spam für falsch bzw. zu leicht zu missbrauchen.

Aber vorallem ist meine Kritik, dass es den Moderatoren unabhängig von den Forenregeln nicht egal sein darf, wer Agitator ist und wer auf die Agitation nur reagiert hat.




Xaphyr schrieb:


> Sich umdrehen und weggehen ist genau das. Stell einfach sämtliche Kommunikation ein und Punkt. Oder sende per PN einen Hinweis. Aber das so öffentlich zu machen, wirkt nach außen, als würdest du dich über die User, die du ignorieren möchtest, erheben. Auch das ist, in Anbetracht deiner Forderungen, doppelzüngig.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich hab kein Problem mit dir und ich lese dich gern. Nur bist du da ein wenig betriebsblind, finde ich.


Erst mal: Klar, Du hast recht, man steigert sich immer in was rein und wird blind für die eigenen Reaktionen und Fehler. Das macht die menschliche Emotion mit einem. Wir sind nun mal keine Computer. Und ich kann sogar verstehen, wenn mich manche Menschen als arrogantes Arsch sehen (auch wenn ich wirklich nie das Ziel habe, arrogant zu sein, so kann ich die Reaktion schon verstehen, wenn ich meine eigenen Postings später lese).

Aber bei der Sache mit dem Ignore bin ich einfach nicht deiner Meinung. Das ist auch nicht Doppelzüngig.

Ich könnte auch schreiben "Deine Postings regen mich auf und erhöhen meinen Blutdruck, also werde ich sie in Zukunft nicht mehr registrieren". Das ist eine faktische Aussage und keine Beleidigung. Statt diesem Satz schreibe ich halt einfach "Du bist auf Ignore".

Würdest Du mir das vorhalten, wenn ich das jemandem in der Öffentlichkeit so sage? Auch so, dass es alle Anwesenden in einer Diskussion hören können? Was ist daran so verwerflich?


----------



## DAU_0815 (14. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sich umdrehen und weggehen ist symbolisch für alle Anwesenden sichtbar. Und es ist sehr wohl sehr symbolisch.
> 
> Einfach nicht mehr antworten und still ignorieren ist etwas anderes.


Sprachlich unterscheiden wir das mit dem Begriff "bewusstes Ignorieren". Damit zeigt man dem oder der Ignorierten, dass man ignoriert. Das kann vielfältige Gründe haben. Ich bevorzuge im realen Leben ein stilles Ignorieren, weil es weniger Konfliktpotential bietet. Ich bin nicht der Lehrer anderer und maße mir nicht an,  das Verhalten anderer zu kritisieren. Sich aber bestimmten Verhaltensformen durch Ignorieren zu entziehen, wirkt effektiv.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. November 2020)

> Ich könnte auch schreiben "Deine Postings regen mich auf und erhöhen meinen Blutdruck, also werde ich sie in Zukunft nicht mehr registrieren". Das ist eine faktische Aussage und keine Beleidigung. Statt diesem Satz schreibe ich halt einfach "Du bist auf Ignore".
> 
> Würdest Du mir das vorhalten, wenn ich das jemandem in der Öffentlichkeit so sage? Auch so, dass es alle Anwesenden in einer Diskussion hören können? Was ist daran so verwerflich?



Na jaaa, einerseits ist es schon ein Unterschied, ob man differenziert darlegt, warum man jemanden ignoriert oder ob man aus einem laufenden Thread heraus schreibt "Neu auf meiner Ignoliste: User X und User Y". Sollte ja genau in deinem Sinne sein.

Dennoch bleibt andererseits ein fader Beigeschmack. Per PN erreichst du das Gleiche, ohne dass es jeder (zwangsläufig) mitbekommt. Um bei deinen RL Vergleichen zu bleiben, bist du echt der Typ, der in einer Gruppe einen einzelnen herunterputzt? Vor allem, wenn auch noch Leute dabei sind, die den gut finden? Den zieht man sich doch zur Seite und spricht in Ruhe ein oder zwei Sätze mit ihm, oder? Dann wärst du nämlich wirklich nicht sensibel, sondern arrogant.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Ich putze nicht einfach irgendjemanden runter, nur weil er anderer Meinung ist als ich. Mir das zu unterstellen wäre jetzt auch nicht fair.

Aber nehmen wir an, ich käme mit einem Menschen in einer öffentlichen Diskussion zusammen, an der mehrere Leute betiligt sind. Dieser Mensch argumentiert unsachlich und populistisch (solche Leute kennst Du sicher, denk an Anti-Corona Demonstrationen) und ich kann nach ein paar Versuchen ihm mit Argumenten beizukommen einfach nur noch frustriert aufgeben.

Und dann würde ich einen solchen Satz sagen, im Kreis der diskutierenden, so dass es alle hören.

Genau so sehe ich das, was ich hier im Forum mache. Klar, man kann mir vorwerfen, dass ich denjenigen damit in eine bestimmte Ecke stelle. Aber da das ja immer aus einer Diskussion heraus erfolgt, ist es für jeden ersichtlich, wieso ich das mache. Man muss dem ja nicht zustimmen, aber mein Statement wird man wohl oder übel akzeptieren müssen.


----------



## Xaphyr (14. November 2020)

Es liegt mir völlig fern, dir etwas zu unterstellen. Ich kann dir aber auch nicht in den Kopf oder in dein RL schauen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (14. November 2020)

Da die Mods nicht 24/7 Online sind, ist die Ignorefunktion ein Segen. Man muss sich nicht mehr mit Teilnehmer auseinandersetzen die nur ein Ziel haben: Trollen und Beleidigen bis zur Endlosigkeit.


----------



## INU.ID (14. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> (auch wenn ich wirklich *nie das Ziel* habe, arrogant zu sein, *so* *kann ich* die Reaktion schon *verstehen*, wenn ich meine eigenen Postings später lese).


Zweimal danke dafür. Einmal: Damit hast du mein Bild von dir direkt wieder eine Ecke positiver gezeichnet, weil du scheinbar doch erkennst, was ich erst dachte was du nicht sehen willst. Aber noch viel wichtiger:

Siehst du die Diskrepanz zwischen Selbstwahrnehmung/-einschätzung und der möglicherweise tatsächlichen Wirkung auf andere User?

Der "Provokateur" den du "scheinbar" meinst, den gibt es auch in Variationen. Der den ich primär meinte, als ich meinen Beitrag oben geschrieben habe. Der, der sich zwar auch mal provokant, unsachlich, emotional und/oder angreifend äußert, aber nicht darauf reduziert werden möchte. Choleriker wie ich zb. zählen dazu. Ich vergreife mich im RL regelmäßig im Ton, aber wer mich kennt weiß, dass das dann nicht thematisiert (persönlich genommen) werden muß, ich also gar nicht absichtlich so reagiere.

Der andere Provokateur, den man durchaus auch als "Troll" bezeichnen könnte, da stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt und 100%ig zu. Ja, auch hier gibt es das Problem, dass diese User sehr oft noch an der Grenze operieren, und deswegen nicht so einfach sanktioniert/moderiert werden können. Aber die Moderation ist hier (und dass da gewisse Nicknamen nicht mehr im Forum auftauchen zeigt es sehr gut mMn) sehr bemüht solche Störenfriede auszusortieren - aber ohne dabei das zu tun was du hier schon mehrmals unterstellt hast - Willkür. Genau deswegen ist es auch nicht so einfach solche Stör-User auszusortieren, gerade wenn sie geschickt vorgehen.

Aber um diese "Trolle" geht es (mir) nicht, sondern um "Provokateure" die du in diese Schublade steckst, die aber (soweit ich es mitbekommen habe) dort eigentlich nicht rein gehören.

Wenn es um Provokateure im Sinne von "richtigen Trollen" geht, steht quasi die ganze Moderation hinter dir. Nur, so zumindest mein Eindruck, siehst du in provokanten oder unsachlichen Äußerungen bestimmter User ein solches Verhalten, die ich nicht als reine Provokateure (im Sinne von "Troll") definieren würde.

Die "Krönung" dieses Themas war übrigens, als ein (oder mittlerweile sogar mehrere, und bei allen wurde es umgehend entfernt!) User seine "Ignore-Liste" (wen er alles ignoriert) in die Signatur gepackt hat. Da muß man auch nicht mehr überlegen ob es Userbashing ist oder nicht.

Behaltet einfach für euch wen ihr ignoriert, oder schreibt es euch per Mail. Es ist einfach komplett unnötig - und auch fürs Forenklima nicht förderlich - sowas (und vor allem absichtlich und "ausgeschmückt") öffentlich zu äußern.

Und wenn ihr meint jemand äußere sich unsachlich und provozierend - fein, dann meldet den Beitrag, und ignoriert ihn anschließend. Oder argumentiert sachlich, und versucht die Behauptung so zu widerlegen. Aber fangt doch dann nicht auch noch an euch so zu äußern wie der User, den ihr genau deswegen kritisiert.

Ignorieren funktioniert auch ohne eine spezielle Ignore-Funktion. Glaubt mir.   

Weitermachen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> So ist es für Euch offenbar nur dann ein klarer Regelverstoß, wenn eine Person direkt namentlich beleidigt wird, aber es scheint völlig ok zu sein, wenn eine anonyme Gruppe von Menschen beleidigt wird (z.B. Kunden eines bestimmten Produkts oder Fans eines bestimmten Spiels).



Weil es dafür keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt. Die gibt es bei gruppenbezogenen Angriffen erst, wenn es in Richtung Volksverhetzung geht.

Ansonsten:
Die strafrechtliche Ahndung einer Beleidigung markiert eine Grenze der grundrechtlich geschützten Meinungsfreiheit (Art. 5 GG), eines der höchsten Güter dieses Rechtsstaats. Daher ist nicht alles gleich eine Beleidigung, was uns unangenehm aufstößt: Eine (sachliche) kritische Bemerkung, aber auch Satire, fällt unter die Meinungsfreiheit. Denn der Schwerpunkt hierbei ist *Kritik*.
Dagegen zielt eine Beleidigung vorrangig darauf ab, dass sich das Gegenüber schlecht bzw. wertlos fühlt. Der Schwerpunkt dabei ist das *Demütigen*.

Aufgrund der grundrechtlichen Berührung ist auch eine nur fahrlässig (also versehentlich) begangene Beleidigung nicht strafbar; die Ehrverletzung muss zumindest für möglich gehalten und billigend in Kauf genommen werden.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Siehst du die Diskrepanz zwischen Selbstwahrnehmung/-einschätzung und der möglicherweise tatsächlichen Wirkung auf andere User?


Dazu müsste man jetzt zwischen den Leuten unterscheiden, die mein Geschreibsel lesen und bewerten, obwohl sie gar nicht angesprochen sind, und den Leuten, über die ich mich ärgere und sie deswegen auf Ignore setze.

Bei ersteren tut es mir leid, dass einen Eindruck hinterlasse, der vielleicht nicht optimal ist. Bei den zweiteren könnte es mir nicht mehr wurscht sein.

Denk bitte daran, dass jeder Mensch anders mit seinen Emotionen und Temprament umgehen muss. Manche Leute kratzt es nicht, was andere schreiben, und sie lassen sich auch nicht provozieren, egal was passiert. Andere haben eine deutlich kürzere Lunte und verbringen ein Leben lang damit, mit ihrem Temprament umgehen zu lernen.

Da Du Dich selbst als Choleriker bezeichnest, kannst Du das vermutlich sehr gut nachvollziehen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Der "Provokateur" den du "scheinbar" meinst, den gibt es auch in Variationen.


Absolut. Ich nehme es niemandem übel, wenn er einmal emotional reagiert und dann wieder runterkommt. Dafür diskutiert man ja auch, und ich bin der letzte, der es nicht versteht, wenn einer einen Ausbruch hat. Wie Du sagst, mir selbst passiert das immer noch viel zu oft.

Das Problem ist es, sich an Regeln festzuklammern, für Dinge, die sich nicht unbedingt in Regeln fassen lassen. Die "Provokateure", die Du erwähnst, sind für jeden offensichtlich, der ein klein wenig soziale Kompetenz hat und lassen sich auch von denen unterscheiden, denen mal der Gaul durchgeht, die sich aber auch wieder dafür entschuldigen können und sonst versuchen, sachlich zu bleiben.

Natürlich kann man "Unsachliche Provokationen" schlecht in objektive Regeln fassen. Aber danach handeln kann man sehr wohl. Dass Euch die betroffenen dann Willkür vorwerfen ist absolut klar - aber wieso sollte Euch das denn stören? Schmeißt sie raus, haltet das Forum frei von Leuten, die nichts anderes im Sinn haben, als andere auf die Palme zu bringen. Lasst sie rumschreien, aber eben woanders. Es ist Euer Forum. Das würde dieses Forum viel angenehmer machen (so schlimm ist es jetzt ja auch nicht, es gibt da ganz andere Kaliber).



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber um diese "Trolle" geht es (mir) nicht, sondern um "Provokateure" die du in diese Schublade steckst, die aber (soweit ich es mitbekommen habe) dort eigentlich nicht rein gehören.


Das habe ich nicht getan, zumindest war das nicht meine Absicht.

Ein User, dessen Name ich hier nicht erwähnen will, ist ein interessanter Fall. Ich mag ihn eigentlich, auch wenn wir oft nicht einer Meinung sind. Jetzt, wo RDNA 2 rausgekommen ist, hat er sich richtiggehend euphorisch gefreut, was ich gut verstehen kann und wo ich auch mitgehe. Dann hat er aber angefangen, extrem viel Hohn über NVidia und alle Leute, die sich schon eine Ampere gekauft haben, auszuschütten...

Er ist jetzt wohl kein Troll in diesem Sinne, aber ich fand das echt unerträglich. Er hat mich pausenlos getriggert, ich muss mein eigenes Temprament permanent kontrollieren. Das ist echt anstrengend! Deswegen landete der gute auf Ignore, und ich empfinde es durchaus wichtig, das auch öffentlich zu sagen. Nimm es als meine kleine erzieherische Maßnahme, die ihr ja auch macht, wenn ihr einen öffentlichen Warnhinweis schreibt.

Irgendwann fliegt er vermutlich wieder von meiner Liste.


Danke für Deinen konstruktiven und sehr angenehmen Beitrag. Ich bin vielleicht nicht immer einverstanden, mit dem was die Moderation macht, aber solche Beiträge machen das ganze sehr menschlich. Da wo es menschelt gibt es eben auch Konflikte, das gehört dazu.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es dafür keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt. Die gibt es bei gruppenbezogenen Angriffen erst, wenn es in Richtung Volksverhetzung geht.


Was man im Forum durchgehen lässt, hat mit Recht nichts zu tun. Jeder Forenbetreiber kann definieren, was er akzpetieren will und was nicht.

In meinem Discord Server habe ich z.B. politische Debatten als unerwünscht deklariert. Sie gehören nicht zum Thema des Servers und sie haben immer wieder zu Unfrieden gesorgt (es ist ein internationaler Server und mit dem US Wahlkampf war es da zweitweise unerträglich, obwohl fast alle Teilnehmer linke LGBTQ+ Leute sind).

Das war meine Entscheidung, die nicht unbedingt auf ungeteilte Gegenliebe gestoßen ist, aber ich stehe dazu und ich glaube, dass sie richtig ist.


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> In meinem Discord Server habe ich z.B. politische Debatten als unerwünscht deklariert. Sie gehören nicht zum Thema des Servers und sie haben immer wieder zu Unfrieden gesorgt (es ist ein internationaler Server und mit dem US Wahlkampf war es da zweitweise unerträglich, obwohl fast alle Teilnehmer linke LGBTQ+ Leute sind).



Was aber eher am mangeln Politikverständnis und der fehlenden Bildung vieler US-Amerikaner liegt.
Hat sich doch in Florida gezeigt, wo die Latinos lieber eine Rassisten gewählt haben statt Biden. Weil der in Trumps FakeNews als "Kommunist" dargestellt wurde.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Ich will wirklich nicht auf die Sache mit meinen Discord Server zu sehr eingehen, NOCH mehr OffTopic geht kaum.

Deswegen nur ein kurzer Absatz: NEIN, es lag nicht am Politikverständnis, dass es heftige Reibereien und Unfrieden gab. Das Publikum auf dem Server ist angenehm liberal und für US Verhältnisse geradezu erstaunlich links und progressiv. Aber dennoch gibt es immer Meinungsverschiedenheiten, und Leute, die sich eigentlich mögen, schnauzen sich auf einmal an.

Und das will ich nicht, nicht auf meinem Server, und das war die Message. Mein Server, meine Regeln. Punkt. Das hat nichts mit Zensur sondern mit Hausrecht zu tun.


----------



## chill_eule (14. November 2020)

Eine Bitte habe ich dann, ganz abgesehen von der Diskussion hier, aber da wir anscheinend dazu angehalten sind, die Mods per "Melden"-button zu unterstützen:

@ZAM: Ist es möglich den 60 Sekunden-timer für eine "Meldung" auszuschalten? Da ich grad eben zwei Beiträge direkt hintereinander melden wollte, macht das mit 1er Minute Wartezeit zwischendurch noch weniger Spaß 

PS: Ich poste dies auch parallel hier:






						PCGHX intern: Umstellung auf neue Forensoftware am Montag (7. September)
					

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu PCGHX intern: Umstellung auf neue Forensoftware im September 	 						In Kürze zieht das PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum von der Forensoftware Vbulletin auf Xenforo um. Diese aus Sicherheits- und technischen Gründen getroffene Maßnahme bringt eine Reihe von...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




damit es quasi alle Beteiligten an der aktuellen Diskussion mitbekommen.

PS: _parallel_ ist gut, musste ja jetzt auch 60 Sekunden warten


----------



## DKK007 (14. November 2020)

Ist halt beides einfach ein Schutz vor Leuten die rumspammen wollen. Sei es direkt im Forum oder an die Mods per Meldefunktion.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. November 2020)

2 Kleine Tipps von mir um sich unerwünschte Beiträge vom Leib zu halten.

1. Wenn der Beitrag schon Provokant oder im schlimmsten Fall Beleidigend anfängt, einfach den nächsten Beitrag lesen. Keiner liest sich alle Beiträge durch, manche Threads schaffen auf bis zu 100 Beiträge in 24h. 

2. Wenn ein Thread viele Beiträge hat, lese ich diejenigen auf die auch reagiert wird. Sei es durch Likes oder durch Zitate. DIe Beiträge anderer ziehen weniger meine Aufmerksamkeit, nicht das ich die Beiträge unbedingt ignoriere, aber schon eher überlese. 
Habe mich auch daran gewöhnt eher die Beiträge von Usern zu lesen die schon sehr lange da sind, irgendwann kennt man die Top 20 User auswenidig die in fast jedem Thread der auch mich interessiert zu finden sind.

DIe Ignorfunktion ist eher für die Trolle und Störenfriede und nicht nur weil man mal die Meinung von jemandem nicht leiden mag. Das selbe gilt für die Meldefunktion, ist auch nicht gedacht das da jeder Beitrag gemeldet wird, eigentlich nur wenn der Beitrag gegen die Forenregeln verstösst. Auch wenn einem die Meinung des Users nicht passt, solange es nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstösst gibt es keinen Handlungsbedarf von der Moderation.


----------



## Mahoy (15. November 2020)

Das Problem, was alle Foristen - einschließlich derjenigen mit Moderatorenwürde - haben, ist nun einmal, dass es nur einen Weg gibt, um echte Trolle (simia digitalus vulgaris) zu erkennen: Man muss beobachten, ob die von ihnen ausgehende Provokation in Methodik und Inhalt systematisch ist, also darauf ausgelegt, entweder Unruhe um ihrer selbst Willen zu stiften, sich zu profilieren bzw. die eigenen psychischen Probleme an Anderen abzukämpfen. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass man einzelne, auch heftige, Ausfälle erst einmal ertragen muss, bis ein System erkennbar wird.

Es gibt einige Nutzer hier im Forum, die ich nach erstem Eindruck für ausgemachte Armleuchter hielt, bei denen ich aber später merkte, dass sie einfach nur ihre Reizthemen und/oder Schrullen haben, _wie ich sie auch bei mir selbst vorfinde_, ansonsten aber ernstzunehmende oder sogar angenehme Gesprächspartner sind. Zudem hat jede/r mal einen beschissenen Tag, eine stressige Phase, gestörte Verdauung oder schlechten Sex, was sich in Beiträgen niederschlagen kann.
Das ich diese über die Ignorierfunktion nicht in spezifischen Themen/Threads/Boards ausblenden kann, muss ich nun einmal selbst organisieren, wann und wo ich sie zwecks Wahrung meiner Contenance und des Forenfriedens händisch ausblende.

Ebenso haben sich Manche, die ich für ganz normal und geerdet hielt, im Laufe der Zeit als Blender oder sehr geschickte Trolle herausgestellt, die sich eine Maske der Normalität übergestreift haben. Die sind auch für Mods schwer zu greifen, weil sie in einzelnen Beiträgen unter der Eingriffschwelle bleiben und ihr Credo nach und nach aufbauen. Dagegen hilft nur aus Sicht eines Moderators nur, quasi Buch zu führen und irgendwann bei einer Provokation das, ähem, "Lebenswerk" würdigen zu können, auch wenn diese Provokation für sich keine Verwarnung rechtfertigt.
Nur: Moderatoren sind keine Vollzeit-Jobber und als Ex-Mod in zig anderen Foren weiß ich, dass dieser Aufwand nicht für jede/n zu leisten ist. Es wird aber leichter, wenn die Community mitwirkt und darauf hinweist, dass jemand (mal wieder) sein Netz spinnt - aber dann auch akzeptiert, dass die einzelne Meldung nicht (sofort) zu einer Maßnahme führen _kann_.


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, ob XenForo die Möglichkeit hat, dass Moderatoren zu einem User einen Kommentartext anlegen können, der nur für Moderatoren einzusehen ist. 

Dort könnte man Eindrücke und Vorkommnisse dokumentieren. Denn natürlich ein einzelner Moderator schon keinen Überblick über alle User haben, geschweige denn ein ganzes Team, dass ja immer nur Ausschnitte sieht.


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem, was alle Foristen - einschließlich derjenigen mit Moderatorenwürde - haben, ist nun einmal, dass es nur einen Weg gibt, um echte Trolle (simia digitalus vulgaris) zu erkennen: Man muss beobachten, ob die von ihnen ausgehende Provokation in Methodik und Inhalt systematisch ist, also darauf ausgelegt, entweder Unruhe um ihrer selbst Willen zu stiften, sich zu profilieren bzw. die eigenen psychischen Probleme an Anderen abzukämpfen. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass man einzelne, auch heftige, Ausfälle erst einmal ertragen muss, bis ein System erkennbar wird.
> 
> Es gibt einige Nutzer hier im Forum, die ich nach erstem Eindruck für ausgemachte Armleuchter hielt, bei denen ich aber später merkte, dass sie einfach nur ihre Reizthemen und/oder Schrullen haben, _wie ich sie auch bei mir selbst vorfinde_, ansonsten aber ernstzunehmende oder sogar angenehme Gesprächspartner sind. Zudem hat jede/r mal einen beschissenen Tag, eine stressige Phase, gestörte Verdauung oder schlechten Sex, was sich in Beiträgen niederschlagen kann.
> Das ich diese über die Ignorierfunktion nicht in spezifischen Themen/Threads/Boards ausblenden kann, muss ich nun einmal selbst organisieren, wann und wo ich sie zwecks Wahrung meiner Contenance und des Forenfriedens händisch ausblende.
> ...


Ich stimme Dir zu, mit dem systemischen Vorgehen. Allerdings habe ich da auch schon ernüchternde Erfahrungen gemacht. Mir fällt da wirklich ein user extrem ins Auge, der wirklich nachweislich immer und immer wieder durch reine Provokationen auffällt und trotz mehrfacher Meldungen über längere Zeitraume durch viele user, treibt er weiterhin sein Unwesen und warum? Weil jemand der das schlau angeht sich innerhalb der Forenregeln inhaltskonform bewegt und aus der Position heraus gezielt stört, von eben diesen Regeln nicht erfasst wird und da kann dann ein Moderator auch nichts machen, muss er sich doch selber an die Regeln halten.

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (15. November 2020)

Und genau da ist dann ja die ignore-Funktion wieder ein Segen für uns ^^

"System-Trolle" lassen sich ja nie auf eine ernsthafte, faktenbasierte Diskussion ein.
Da ist mir dann meine Zeit normalerweise zu Schade um deren Beiträge zu lesen, geschweige denn zu Antworten.

Selten lasse ich mich auch mal "triggern"... aber das werde ich in Zukunft auch besser sein lassen, dank eines gewissen Mods


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. November 2020)

Ich hoffe, dieser Beitrag ist jetzt nicht zu redundant, aber fünf Seiten, teilweise recht langer Postings durchzulesen, war mir jetzt doch zuviel Arbeit. 
Meine fünfzig Cent dazu sind, dass das Fluch und Segen auch für die Nicht-Trolle ist. Zum Einen gibt es Foristen, bei denen es meiner Gemütsruhe absolut nicht zuträglich ist, deren unsäglichen Schmarren zu lesen. Beispielsweise solche, die durchdrehen, weil Homosexualität in irgendwelchen Spielen stattfindet oder die ganzen Verschwörungsspinner. Da ist die Ignore-Funktion ein Segen, weil solche Leute in der Regel auch zwischen den Zeilen nichts Substanzielles beizutragen haben. 
Andererseits läuft man Gefahr, anderslautende Meinungen irgendwann völlig auszublenden, man also in einer selbstgebastelten Meinungsblase landen würde. Ich versuche dem gegenzusteuern, indem ich sowohl linksliberale als auch konservative Medien lese, nach dem Motto: irgendwo in der Mitte wird die Wahrheit liegen. Was immer Wahrheit bedeutet.
Auf Foren übertragen würde diese Strategie bedeuten, dass man bewusst Foristen NICHT ignoriert, die einem auf den Zeiger gehen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. November 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Auf Foren übertragen würde diese Strategie bedeuten, dass man bewusst Foristen NICHT ignoriert, die einem auf den Zeiger gehen.


Dagegen, alle nervenden Foristen zu ignorieren, spricht bei Manchen die masochistische und bei mir persönlich die sadistische Ader: Es bereitet mir einfach zu viel Vergnügen, geistige Tiefflieger wieder und wieder als Lügner und/oder Idioten darzustellen. Regelkonform, versteht sich, und letztendlich sogar mit guter Absicht, denn viele unserer regulären Forenspinner liefern einfach viel zu schöne Steilvorlagen für Faktenchecks.

Kurz, das sind gleich drei Vorteile auf einmal:
1.) Leute herunterputzen, die es verdient haben.
2.) Begründet klugscheißen und sich total schlau fühlen. 
3.) Sachverhalte richtigstellen und vielleicht die Welt ein wenig besser machen.
Die Prioritäten nicht notwendigerweise in dieser Reihenfolge.

Da ginge nicht, wenn man besagte Flachzangen konsequent ignorieren würde, dann blieben ja die Steilvorlagen aus ...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (17. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> 2.) Begründet klugscheißen und sich total schlau fühlen.


Also, ich für meinen Teil bin kein Klugscheißer. Ich weiß es wirklich immer besser.  Das habe ich mal auf einem T-Shirt gelesen. Muss ich haben!


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Prioritäten nicht notwendigerweise in dieser Reihenfolge


 2)1)3)


----------



## DKK007 (19. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob XenForo die Möglichkeit hat, dass Moderatoren zu einem User einen Kommentartext anlegen können, der nur für Moderatoren einzusehen ist.



Die Moderation hat einen internen Bereich, in dem sich ggf. über User ausgetauscht werden kann.

Ich habe auch noch eine kurze Frage zu einer Meldung von OT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch steht leider weder da wie das neue Thema heißt, noch in welchem Unterforum es zu finden ist. Auf die Schnelle konnte ich in der WPW oder Rumpelkammer nichts passendes entdecken.
Auch lässt sich der durchführende Moderator nicht aus der Meldung erkennen, um diesen direkt anzuschreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2020)

Dann hast du beim suchen nicht aufgepasst. Das Thema ist hier:





						Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen?
					

Das Problem kommt ja erst daher das die Politik volle Tröge (Rentenkassen) sah und dachte: "Free Money!" Und dann ein Pyramidensystem aufgebaut hat.  Und die Leute Danken es mit Wiederwahl. Die gleichen Leute die diese Parteien gewählt haben, jahrzente lang, wundern sich jetzt das kein Geld für...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



(Und natürlich ist die Frage total Offtopic, dafür würde sich das Besprechungsforum 1A anbieten)


----------



## DARPA (20. November 2020)

Lässt sich eigentlich auslesen, ob man selbst bei anderen Usern auf der Igno Liste steht?


----------



## tdi-fan (20. November 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Also, ich für meinen Teil bin kein Klugscheißer. Ich weiß es wirklich immer besser.



Das denken, oder eher glauben viele hier von sich, dass genau und nur sie den Durchblick haben. Das Ding ist halt, und das ist Fakt, dass hier sehr viele Berufsgruppen unterwegs sind, und gerade die, die sich ganz wichtig und für ganz schlau halten, den größten Unsinn schreiben. Beurteilen kann ich aber auch nur, wenn es um meinen Fachbereich geht, und da fallen sie mir eben auf, die Blender.

Ist aber auch kein Grund für die Igno-Funktion.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. November 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ist aber auch kein Grund für die Igno-Funktion.


Warum nicht?


----------



## DKK007 (21. November 2020)

Weil man Fehler nur beheben kann, wenn man auf sie aufmerksam macht.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2020)

Ich finde dass das hier eigentlich eher ein Diskussionsthread ist als ein Blog.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde dass das hier eigentlich eher ein Diskussionsthread ist als ein Blog.


Ich finde, das müssten wir erst einmal diskutieren.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2020)

Ich nutze solch eine List auch, aber bei mir stehen nicht viele User mit dabei. Für mich ist es eher ein Hinweis dazu das ich mal irgendwas mit solch einem User hatte, da ich mir schlecht Namen merken kann. Im einzelnen entscheide ich dann ob ich darauf antworten werde oder es lieber lasse.


----------



## DaStash (24. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich nutze solch eine List auch, aber bei mir stehen nicht viele User mit dabei. Für mich ist es eher ein Hinweis dazu das ich mal irgendwas mit solch einem User hatte, da ich mir schlecht Namen merken kann. Im einzelnen entscheide ich dann ob ich darauf antworten werde oder es lieber lasse.


Im einzelnen entscheiden setzt aber voraus, dass man es auch visuell wahrnimmt, dass da ein ignorierter Beitrag/Nutzer etwas geschrieben hat und genau das ist beispielsweise mit dem neuen Forum nicht mehr der Fall, dazu gab es ein Beispielbild ein paar Seiten vorher.

@RyzA
Dieser Blog hat halt eine Kommentarfunktion und die kann und soll auch genutzt werden, mich interessiert ja vor allem wie andere das sehen. 

MfG


----------



## t3rri (3. Dezember 2020)

Segen, wenn auch hier im Forum nicht gelebt.
@Mahoy macht sich ja einen Spaß daraus, ich hingegen nutze Foren als Informationsquelle, wenn ich mir damit die Arbeit erleichtern kann, indem ich verifizierte geistige Einzeller filtern kann um Threads um eine Menge n an Seiten einzudampfen, dann nutze ich die Funktion sehr gern.
Mir ist die Zeit mit dem Nachwuchs einfach zu lieb, als dass ich mich "hier" (Internetz, Bühne für jeden, der sie braucht)
ehrenamtlich als Oberlehrer, geistige-Tiefflieger-Belehrer und sonstwas beschäftigen würde.
Vom Nachwuchs bekommt man was zurück, von Forenusern nur Hass oder einen "Like" - aber jeder entscheidet selbst was zählt.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2020)

t3rri schrieb:


> @Mahoy macht sich ja einen Spaß daraus, ich hingegen nutze Foren als Informationsquelle, wenn ich mir damit die Arbeit erleichtern kann, indem ich verifizierte geistige Einzeller filtern kann um Threads um eine Menge n an Seiten einzudampfen, dann nutze ich die Funktion sehr gern.


So möchte ich das nicht verstanden wissen. Meine Forenarbeit mit geistig Tiefergelegten dient streng wissenschaftlichen und gemeinnützigen Zwecken!
Vergnügen ist lediglich ein willkommenes Nebenprodukt einer einzigartigen Verwertungskette für eine im Übermaß vorhandene, jedoch bis dato nahezu unerschlossene Ressource. 

Spaß beiseite. Wie vermutlich jeder Andere ignoriere ich bestimmte Gestalten auch deswegen, um mich zu entspannen. Ich halte es aber für wichtig, sich gelegentlich selbst klarzumachen, dass man selbst auch ein Rädchen ist und das Ignorieren bestimmter Teilnehmer eben auch dazu dient, _sich selbst_ dann und wann aus der Gleichung zu nehmen.

Anders ausgedrückt: Die Ignore-Funktion sperrt die Tr... Ignorierten nicht ein, sondern sie erleichtert es anderen Foristen, diese nicht mehr zu füttern ...


----------



## Taskmaster (3. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe so einige Pappenheimer auf /ig und die haben sich das auch redlich verdient (Wer bspw. ideologisch völlig verbrämt und bewiesenermaßen durch Argumente gar nicht mehr erreichbar ist [Quellen und Definitionen nicht mehr anerkennt, ja sogar offen zugibt, sie generell gar nicht mehr zu lesen], Juden/Nazi-Vergleiche bringt, den Tod des Gegenübers thematisiert, etc., da existiert einfach keine Grundlage mehr für weitere Diskussionen.).

Dann sind da aber auch immer mal User, die man eigentlich (auch wegen bzw. trotz ihrer völlig diametralen Meinung) leiden kann, die trotzdem immer einigermaßen sachlich und höflich bleiben und nur situativ (etwa für die Dauer einer bestimmten Diskussion) auf /ig gesetzt werden, damit man nicht mehr abgelenkt wird, wenn diese sich mal wieder über Seiten hinweg argumentativ im Kreis drehen und mich regelrecht dazu zwingen, immer und immer wieder dieselbe ellenlange Antwort in anderer Formulierung zu verfassen (bspw. an dieser Stelle liebe Grüße an Poulton). Manchmal wird das einfach zu anstrengend.

Bei Letztgenannten interessiert mich dann aber trotz /ig punktuell, welche Meinung sie im Verlauf der weiteren Diskussion vertreten.

Nun war es wirklich geradezu phantastisch, dass mit der Umstellung des Forums ignorierte User tatsächlich komplett unsichtbar wurden.

Das hat sich nun scheinbar wieder geändert?! Ohne mich jetzt komplett durch den Wust an Grundsätzlichem hier zu wühlen (ich habe es bis zur 3. Seite geschafft, danach aber nur noch nach einem Post von ZAM gesucht, der aber nicht zu finden war), gehe ich mal trotzdem davon aus, dass dieser Umstand Resultat dieses Threads ist.

*Da ich hier richtig zu sein scheine, hier meine Bitte/Anregung:*

Wäre es vielleicht machbar, einem User die Möglichkeit einzuräumen, selbst darüber zu entscheiden, ob bestimmte andere User gänzlich oder "nur so halb" wie früher ausgeblendet werden?

Beispielsweise über eine Flag in der Account-Verwaltung hinter jedem User, der auf /ig steht:
"*Ein*: Dieser User wird von Ihnen ignoriert und ausgeblendet. Sie sehen von ihm gar nichts mehr und es fehlt auch das Angebot, sich Texte dieses Users punktuell anzeigen zu lassen."
"*Aus*: Dieser User wird von ihnen ignoriert. Es steht Ihnen jedoch frei, Postings von diesem User temporär in einem Thread einblenden zu lassen."

Quasi beide Welten vereinen für das optimale Forenerlebnis.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2021)

Hier wurde es schon mehrfach erwähnt und ich stimme dem ebenfalls zu. Diese Funktion ist das was man daraus macht. Nutzt man sie um alles auszublenden was einem nicht in den Kragen passt, dann tut man sich selbst keinen Gefallen und kann sich auch nur schwerlich weiterentwickeln.
Ja, es stimmt. Heutzutage gibt es viele Menschen die nicht in der Lage scheinen vernünftig zu diskutieren. Ich selbst gehöre manchmal dazu, dann nehe ich mich in der regel aber zurück und setze eine gewisse Zeit aus. Schlimm ist eigentlich die Tatsache dass sie sehr wohl dazu im Stande wären, es aber gar nicht erst als Möglichkeit in betracht ziehen. Sie wollen nicht. Da frage ich mich wirklich sehr häufig: "Was ist das für eine Person und wie bestreitet sie ihren Alltag, ihr Berufsleben, ihr Familienleben? Das ist so! doch gar nicht möglich." 
Selbst, nehme ich oft erstmal die Seite der Opposition ein und schaue was da an Argumenten und ganz allgemein an Informationen so kommt. Erst dann entscheide ich ob ich meinen Standpunkt überhaupt weiter vertreten muss / möchte und was in diesem Fall das vermeintliche Ergebnis sein könnte. Das mache ich selbst dann, wenn mein gegenüber meiner grundsätzlichen Einstellung zu bestimmten Themen entspricht. Einfach um zu sehen was ich vielleicht übersehe. Bis hierhin ist alles simpel. 
Nur stellt sich einem das Gegenüber oft etwas sehr unwillig dar und das fängt bei den simpelsten Grundlagen überhaupt an. Nämlich das verstehen (wollen) das gelesenen. Ganz oft sieht man das in den Themen die zwangsläufig richtung "Lager" abdriften. User X macht eine pauschale Aussage und User Y schreibt dass es sich bei ihm so und so verhält. Jetzt könnte User X ja anerkennen dass dies kein Widerspruch sein muss, aber es kommt erwartungsgemäß anders. User X agiert als hätte User Y seine Aussage als falsch dargestellt und jetzt gehts los.

Dieses Verhalten ist mir persönlich völlig unbegreiflich. 

Auch könnte man nun akzeptieren wie diese Diskussion verlaufen ist und es ad acta legen. Jedoch ist das anscheinend bei vielen nicht möglich. Es wird agiert als könne das Gegenüber mit dem man vor Monaten mal uneins war, sich überhaupt nicht entwickeln. Jedem sollte doch klar sein, dass Menschen durch Erfahrung reifen und wachsen. Einfach schon im Vohinein auszuschließen dass seitdem Zeit vergangen ist, oder das Thema gar nicht das Gleiche ist wie damals, das ist eine Unart die sehr häufig auftritt dieser Tage. Solch ein Verhalten zeigt mMn auf, dass der User gar nicht daran interessiert ist Meinungsaustausch zu betreiben, sondern nur daran seinen IST-Stand zu verkünden und für alle anderen als gegebenen und einzig wahr zu setzen. Eine soziale Katastrophe. Allein auf der Arbeit erlebe ich sehr oft hitzige Diskussionen die auch mal nicht mit dem von mir gewünschten Ziel enden. Das heißt doch aber noch lange nicht, dass die nächste nicht wieder bei null anfangen kann.  

Um mal wieder den Bezug zur Frage im Eröffnungsbeitrag herzustellen:
Nutzt man diese Funktion Sachdienlich, also um sich selbst etwas "aus der Gleichung zu nehmen" wie Mahoy bereits schrieb, ist sie eher Segen.
Missbraucht man sie jedoch zum ausblenden anderer Einflüsse und schränkt damit die eigene Entwicklung gravierend ein, so ist sie ganz klar Fluch.

Das Problem daran ist nur, dass der entsprechende User das für sich erst einmal selbst wahrnehmen und verstehen muss. Will er, profitiert er. Will er nicht, haben die Menschen um ihn herum auch kaum eine Chance ihn in seiner Entwicklung zu fördern.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Januar 2021)

> Was haltet ihr davon, ist für euch dahingehend die Ignore-Funktion eher Fluch oder eher Segen?


Nutzlos, da ich mich nur anmelde, wenn ich nach dem Schmöckern einen Kommentar hinterlassen möchte. Deswegen meide ich den Kommentarbereich zu beliebten Artikeln (z.B. CPU & GPU Release), da sich die Leute dort nur seitenlang verbal die Löffel verhauen. Mehrwert gleich Null und ermüdend. Stattdessen verfolge ich bei Interesse nur die Sammelthreads, um an zusätzliche Infos zu kommen und in denen die Fanboys unter sich bleiben.


----------



## DaStash (16. Juni 2021)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nutzlos, da ich mich nur anmelde, wenn ich nach dem Schmöckern einen Kommentar hinterlassen möchte. Deswegen meide ich den Kommentarbereich zu beliebten Artikeln (z.B. CPU & GPU Release), da sich die Leute dort nur seitenlang verbal die Löffel verhauen. Mehrwert gleich Null und ermüdend. Stattdessen verfolge ich bei Interesse nur die Sammelthreads, um an zusätzliche Infos zu kommen und in denen die Fanboys unter sich bleiben.


Sehr sachbezogen und natürlich vermindert man das Risiko, wenn man kontroverse Themen meidet. Ich stelle mir halt nur die Frage, wenn es denn so ist und man an kontroversen Themen teilnimmt, sollte man dann nicht auch in der Lage sein Kontroversen auszuhalten, sowie begründete Ansichten oder Nachfragen zu den eigenen, die man dann auch inhaltlich debattieren können sollte? Genau da mangelt es meiner Meinung nach, da, gefühlt, immer mehr Menschen gar nicht mehr dazu in der Lage sind, sachlich kontrovers zu streiten und wenn man dann nicht deren Meinungen und Ansichten teilt, wird man abgestempelt, in Schubladen gesteckt und landet auf der Zensurliste, teils groß angekündigt, damit das ja auch alle anderen erfahren.  Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass die Menschen zunehmend zu verlernen scheinen, wie man konstruktiv und sachbezogen miteinander streitet und auch streiten kann. Wenn man dazu in der Lage ist, öffnet sich auch einem selber ein neuer Horizont, wenn nicht, sieht man halt immer nur seinen eigenen. 

MfG


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht n bisschen OT, aber weiß hier jemand, wie lange Schaffe schon weg ist?
Ich vermisse seine Anti-AMD-Propaganda schon  ein bisschen 

Der war bestimmt bei einigen hier auf der Ignore-List


----------



## DaStash (17. Juni 2021)

Nur ein bisschen... *g*
Ich denke so richtig weg ist er nie, sondern er taucht immer wieder gelegentlich mit Zweitaccounts auf. Seine Rhetorik ist halt einzigartig mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert. 

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (17. Juni 2021)

Trotzdem ist er mir lange nicht mehr untergekommen, oder er tarnt sich inzwischen besser


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist er mir lange nicht mehr untergekommen, oder er tarnt sich inzwischen besser


Dafür haben, ähem,  neue aufstrebende Talente sein Erbe angetreten  ...


----------



## Downsampler (21. Juni 2021)

Ich nutze die Ignorefunktion wenn mir jemand in einer Debatte wiederholt auf den Sack geht.

Wenn die Debatte aber beendet ist oder im Sande verläuft oder uninteressant wird, lösche ich die Ignoreliste wieder.

Bei anderen Debatten oder an anderen Tagen, wenn die User sich wieder eingekriegt haben, nervt es mich dann irgendwelche ignorierten Posts in einem Thema zu finden. Es ist ja nicht so, als würden diese User ständig mit Blödsinn um sich werfen. Jeder hat mal einen miesen Tag.

Mittlerweile nutze ich eher das Scrollrad an der Maus, wenn irgendwelche Posts auftauchen, die Ignorierungswürdig sind.

Den Schaffe fand ich garnicht schlimm. Nur seine Angewohnheit, die Posts anderer ständig in Auszügen zu zitieren und zu kommentieren und erneut zu debattieren fand ich sehr ermüdend. Seine gekonnten musikalischen Zugaben empfand ich als sehr treffend und erheiternd. Gerne mehr davon. 

Wenn ein Forum nicht in der Lage ist, einen Schaffe zu ertragen, dann läuft irgendwas schief in der Community. Und wenn die User sich zusammenrotten, um ihn aus dem Forum zu verbannen, dann läuft erst recht etwas schief. Das bezieht sich leider nicht bloß auf das PCGH-Forum, im HWLUXX-Forum ist es ihm ja genauso ergangen. Damals habe ich, im Rahmen der Leerung einer leckeren Flasche Rum, nach zig Gläschen dieses auch dort so ähnlich Kundgegeben. Das Ergebnis war, das es mir genauso ergangen ist wie dem Schaffe. Und dann denke ich mir nur, LMAA, so eine Community brauche ich dann letztendlich auch nicht, vielen Dank für den Rauswurf.


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Ignorefunktion wenn mir jemand in einer Debatte wiederholt auf den Sack geht.
> 
> Wenn die Debatte aber beendet ist oder im Sande verläuft oder uninteressant wird, lösche ich die Ignoreliste wieder.
> 
> ...


Also nur temporär, dass ist natürlich eine gute Maßnahme zum "runterkommen" und erstickt die Meinungsvielfalt nicht in Gänze. Bei mir ist es aber auch das Mausrad, beziehungsweise mein Kopf. Ich lese mir schon durch, was andere mitzuteilen haben und filter dann entsprechend. Das muss man natürlich auch können.  

MfG


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2021)

tempban hab ich auch manchmal in Verwendung


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Ignorefunktion wenn mir jemand in einer Debatte wiederholt auf den Sack geht.
> 
> Wenn die Debatte aber beendet ist oder im Sande verläuft oder uninteressant wird, lösche ich die Ignoreliste wieder.
> 
> ...


Naja, die Sache im luxx war schon etwas komplexer und hatte ihre Wurzeln in den Jahren 2011/12. 
Dass er deshalb aber komplett rausgeflogen ist, finde ich daneben und war an mir vorbeigegangen, da ich dort kaum noch aktiv war/bin.
Hier haben leider viele Noobs übertrieben. Die haben mitbekommen dass er des öfteren mal angegangen wurde und meinten sie hätten das Recht das ebenso zu tun. Daraus wurde allerdings ein ständig und auch völlig ohne Grund und ohne überhaupt zu versuchen  eine Diskussion zu führen. Halbstarke Klugscheißer die von nichts Ahnung hatten und ihn und seinen Werdegang überhaupt nicht kannten. 
Hauptsache mal den dicken Max raus hängen lassen...

Das war eigentlich eine Situation in der Schaffe die Ignorierliste hätte ausgiebig nutzen können und mMn auch sollen. 

Ich glaube, ich habe noch nie diese Liste benötigt und habe auch nicht vor die zu nutzen. Wenn es mir im Forum wirklich mal zu blöde wird, dann schaue ich einfach eine Weile nicht mehr so viel rein und gut.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Juni 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Wenn ein Forum nicht in der Lage ist, einen Schaffe zu ertragen, dann läuft irgendwas schief in der Community.


Ich persönlich kam mit Schaffe trotz einiger heftiger Reibereien eigentlich ganz gut klar, aber hinsichtlich der Community sehe ich das anders.

Das Problem bestand meines Erachtens eher darin, dass er nicht so wirklich mit Leuten klar kam. Er war- schonend formuliert - ein Mann starker Überzeugungen und schwacher Konsensfähigkeit. Da er häufig technische Kompetenz bewies, geriet er tatsächlich  häufig mit Idioten aneinander - aber eben auch mit Leuten, die er mal eben zu Idioten erklärte, weil sie partout nicht seiner Meinung sein wollten. Egal wie viele das dann waren und wie ruhig und sachlich sie seine Ansichten widerlegten. Da waren dann eben "alle doof" und er wurde zunehmend aggressiver, bis ein Mod einschreiten musste.

Tja, und seine gelegentlichen Ausflüge in die Untiefen haarsträubender Verschwörungstheorien waren auch nicht ohne und die hat er rausgehauen, ohne dass er angegangen wurde. Keien Ahnung, ob er das alles tatsächlich geglaubt hat, aber auf jeden Fall _wollte_ er damit provozieren.



Downsampler schrieb:


> Und wenn die User sich zusammenrotten, um ihn aus dem Forum zu verbannen, dann läuft erst recht etwas schief. Das bezieht sich leider nicht bloß auf das PCGH-Forum, im HWLUXX-Forum ist es ihm ja genauso ergangen.


Eine alte Bauernweisheit besagt: Jeder kann mal dabei sein, wenn es Stunk gibt und wenn jemand auffällig häufig dabei ist, besteht zwar eine gewisse Chance, dass alle anderen Störenfriede sind, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer, dass dieser Eine der Störenfried ist.

In jeder Community gibt es nun einmnal neben den festgeschriebenen Regeln auch ungeschriebene Gesetze und soziale Dynamiken, an die man sich zumindest ein Stück weit anpassen muss, wenn man zu besagten Communities gehören will. Es gibt hier und auch im Luxx unzählige streitbare Charaktere, aber die schaffen es, unter einer gewissen Schwelle zu bleiben.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2021)

Haha, "die *schaffe*n es..."


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kam mit Schaffe trotz einiger heftiger Reibereien eigentlich ganz gut klar, aber hinsichtlich der Community sehe ich das anders.
> 
> Das Problem bestand meines Erachtens eher darin, dass er nicht so wirklich mit Leuten klar kam. Er war- schonend formuliert - ein Mann starker Überzeugungen und schwacher Konsensfähigkeit. Da er häufig technische Kompetenz bewies, geriet er tatsächlich  häufig mit Idioten aneinander - aber eben auch mit Leuten, die er mal eben zu Idioten erklärte, weil sie partout nicht seiner Meinung sein wollten. Egal wie viele das dann waren und wie ruhig und sachlich sie seine Ansichten widerlegten. Da waren dann eben "alle doof" und er wurde zunehmend aggressiver, bis ein Mod einschreiten musste.
> 
> ...


Man kann es wohl nicht besser zusammen fassen. Und um im Kontext zu bleiben, gerade in solchen Fällen hilft eine Ignore-Funktion nicht, im Gegenteil, sie schadet eher, da man dann nicht in der Lage ist entsprechende Beiträge zu melden, wobei man das bei ihm kurz vor permabann schon fast blind hätte machen können. Er hat nun wirklich alles dafür getan, um mit seinem Account hier nicht mehr schreiben zu können.

MfG


----------



## Quat (27. August 2021)

Nur mal so am Rande; Ist euch aufgefallen, dass ihr hier in einer "Filterblase" diskutiert?
Ich hab mal durchgeschaut, alles "Leute" hier, die das Forum ohnehin "dominieren".

Meine Liste ist auch immer noch leer. Das Erste was ich lese ist halt der Name des Verfassers, dann wird nach "Tagesform" entschieden.
Und da geht es nichtmal sosehr danach, ob jemand sonderlich ruppig ist, sondern eher danach, ob es ein Schwätzer ist. Also ja, meine tatsächliche Liste ist im Kopf & eben nicht leer!


----------



## Xaphyr (27. August 2021)

Also ich wähle rein nach Thema aus, egal wer da mitschreibt, wäre ja noch schöner. Die "üblichen Verdächtigen" überfliege oder überlese ich dann notfalls. Allerdings hat mich zB so mancher GPU Fanboy in anderen Themen schon überrascht. Kommt aber selten vor, die Scheiben in der Regel nur in "ihren" Themengebieten.

Davon abgesehen kann man Filterblasen in Foren nicht vermeiden, deshalb bin ich zB auch nicht nur hier unterwegs.


----------



## chill_eule (27. August 2021)

Ich musste meine Liste leider leeren 
Stört sonst bei der "Arbeit"


----------



## DaStash (27. August 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich musste meine Liste leider leeren
> Stört sonst bei der "Arbeit"


In jedem Fall noch einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch, da haben sie sich wohl einen guten User rausgepickt. 

MfG


----------



## Xaphyr (27. August 2021)

Oooh, JETZT erst geschnallt! Gratz, Eulchen!


----------



## chill_eule (27. August 2021)

Witzig, meine ganzen Beiträge hier in der Retrospektive noch einmal zu lesen


----------



## ShiZon (28. August 2021)

Die Ignorefunktion finde ich gut, wenn wie schon ein paar mal erwähnt, sie richtig eingesetzt wird. Da ich u. a. im Luxx unterwegs und eigentlich sehr *troll*erant bin , hat es dort bisher nur testnutzer geschafft auf der Ignoreliste zu landen, nachdem ich in meine Tastatur gebissen habe, selten jemaden gesehen der so Beratungsressistent, nervig und immer nur auf seine eigene Meinung pochte, die er wiederum auch noch knallhart verteidigt hat.

Dabei ich ein Freund von angeregter leidenschaftlicher Diskussion bin, kann ich es gut ab, wenn hier und da ein paar kleine Seitenhiebe fallen. Ja ich neige auch zur Ironie/Sarkasmus und gar Zynismus, nehme mich aber auch selbst gerne auf die Schippe, sprich Selbstironie zudem steht ich auf Wortspiele.

Wenn ich merke, das eine gereizte Stimmung herrscht, ganz brutal bei AMD-Nvidia Fanboys Kriegschauplätzen, stelle ich mich neutral und reiße erst einmal einen Witz, mit dem Versuch die Stimmung aufzulockern, manchmal klappt es und manchmal stehe ich da wie ein begossener Straßenköter. Dann schiele ich das X rechts oben an und klick einmal drauf, dann mache ich eine Stunde und meist länger nichts, trink Kaffee oder was anderes Saufbares, dann schau ich mir diesen Thread noch einmal in Ruhe an und kommentiere einen Beitrag oder lasse es gänzlich bleiben, es ist immer situationsbezogen.

ShiZoedit: Wie konnte ich meine geliebten Wortspiele vergessen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2021)

Vollkommen richtige Herangehensweise. Allerdings sind wir auch eine andere Generation als so manch anderer hier im Forum?


----------



## Xaphyr (28. August 2021)

Ich habe tatsächlich auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ob das eine Generationenfrage ist. Ich merk das auch mega oft im Alltag, dass die "jungen Leute" (15-25) offenbar in höherem Maße wenig Frusttoleranz, geschweige denn Diskussionskultur, besitzen. Vor allem aber ist es ihnen anscheinend, obwohl damit aufgewachsen, unmöglich einfach mal schnell etwas zu recherchieren, statt unnötige Fragen zu stellen oder Falschaussagen zu treffen. Das ist so... weltfremd, wie ich es in der Masse von älteren nicht kenne.

Unterm Strich kann man diese Verhaltensweisen mit mangelndem Verantwortungsgefühl zusammenfassen, jemand anderes wird es schon wissen/richten/den Kopf dafür hinhalten. Und wenn nicht, oder es nicht in das eigene Weltbild passt, dann wird es schlicht ausgeklammert.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, das gibts durchaus in allen Altersstufen, aber je jünger die Leute werden, desto geballter scheint das vorzukommen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur MEINE ganz persönliche Filterblase.


----------



## Quat (29. August 2021)

Steile These! ... würd ich das nennen.
Dass die "Jugend" nichts taugt, "gilt" doch auch schon seit Bibel Erstausgabe.
Könnte es vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass Diskutieren ab & an unproduktiv ist?
Ok, ich sehe ein; falsche Frage am falschen Ort! 😎


----------



## Xaphyr (29. August 2021)

Haha ^^


----------



## ShiZon (29. August 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ob das eine Generationenfrage ist. Ich merk das auch mega oft im Alltag, dass die "jungen Leute" (15-25) offenbar in höherem Maße wenig Frusttoleranz, geschweige denn Diskussionskultur, besitzen. Vor allem aber ist es ihnen anscheinend, obwohl damit aufgewachsen, unmöglich einfach mal schnell etwas zu recherchieren, statt unnötige Fragen zu stellen oder Falschaussagen zu treffen. Das ist so... weltfremd, wie ich es in der Masse von älteren nicht kenne.
> 
> Unterm Strich kann man diese Verhaltensweisen mit mangelndem Verantwortungsgefühl zusammenfassen, jemand anderes wird es schon wissen/richten/den Kopf dafür hinhalten. Und wenn nicht, oder es nicht in das eigene Weltbild passt, dann wird es schlicht ausgeklammert.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, das gibts durchaus in allen Altersstufen, aber je jünger die Leute werden, desto geballter scheint das vorzukommen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur MEINE ganz persönliche Filterblase.


Wenn eine Laie eine unnötige Frage stellt und das meist aus Unwissenheit , finde ich das absolut legitim und werfe es der Person auch nicht vor, ich werde dann, wenn ich über das nötige (Fach)wissen verfüge, der Person helfen eine Situation zu erklären und/oder bei der Lösung eines Problems zur Seite stehe.

ShiZoedit: *seufz* ShiZon das heißt legitim und nicht legetim, warum nicht gleich Legoteam?


----------



## Xaphyr (29. August 2021)

Ich spreche auch nicht über spezialgelagertes Sonderfachwissen. Wobei auch da zB in den Foren lieber ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird, statt sich eigenverantwortlich einfach mal eine eigene Basis anzueignen, indem man mal querliest. Ist halt einfacher und schneller, Verantwortung abzugeben. Im Job zB ist das auch nochmal was anderes.


----------



## HardlineAMD (3. September 2021)

Wenn man 85% hier ignorieren könnte, weil diese 85% leider zu den Vollidioten zählen, hätte dieses Forum keine Beiträge mehr. 14 Prozent sind Idioten, zu denen ich zähle, das eine Prozent sind die, die geistig dort angekommen sind, wo Idioten und Vollidioten niemals sein werden.


----------



## TollerHecht (15. September 2021)

Muss ehrlich sagen ich habe habe niemanden bis jetzt geblockt, aber es ist furchtbar nervig falls da wirklich ein Vollidiot um die Ecke kommt und wegen ner Meinungsverschiedenheit dir dumm kommt, weil du dich in einem anderen Thread mit ihm verstritten hast, das ist mir exlusiv nur hier passiert und absolut nicht zu verstehen was für eine Energie manche Leute an den Tag legen wenn es darum geht recht haben zu wollen oder jemanden auf den Sack zu gehen. Gab da zwei User die gezielt Beiträge von mir zitiert haben und dann statt objektiv irgendwas dazu zu sagen mit Beiträgen wie "Dass du nicht ganz dicht bist hat man ja im anderen Thread gesehen".  Oder "Weil du XY Kaufst/Besitzt nehme ich dich sowieso nicht ernst". Gab auch mal vor ein paar Jahren zwei User die meinten sie müssten mir PNs schicken und das im Thread geschriebene weiter diskutieren oder 20 zeiler schreiben warum sie recht haben und ich doof bin, auch ein penetrantes "Na kommt keine Antwort?" habe ich schon als nachricht bekommen...

Es ist unverständlich wie wichtig sich manche nehmen, 90% der Themen sind mir sowas von egal, und bei anderen endet es in Grabenkämpfen weil sein Idol beleidigt wurde oder er sich in der Würde gekränkt fühlt weil man der Meinung ist irgend ein Produkt ist schlicht müll, dann wird gleich rumgeheult , meine Güte das interessiert doch keinen Menschen was paar Leute im online forum denken,wenn jemand dich schon mit PNs bombadiert oder deine beiträge stalkt dann ist was mächtig falsch mit den Leuten.


----------



## ShiZon (15. September 2021)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Muss ehrlich sagen ich habe habe niemanden bis jetzt geblockt, aber es ist furchtbar nervig falls da wirklich ein Vollidiot um die Ecke kommt und wegen ner Meinungsverschiedenheit dir dumm kommt, weil du dich in einem anderen Thread mit ihm verstritten hast, das ist mir exlusiv nur hier passiert und absolut nicht zu verstehen was für eine Energie manche Leute an den Tag legen wenn es darum geht recht haben zu wollen oder jemanden auf den Sack zu gehen. Gab da zwei User die gezielt Beiträge von mir zitiert haben und dann statt objektiv irgendwas dazu zu sagen mit Beiträgen wie "Dass du nicht ganz dicht bist hat man ja im anderen Thread gesehen".  Oder "Weil du XY Kaufst/Besitzt nehme ich dich sowieso nicht ernst". Gab auch mal vor ein paar Jahren zwei User die meinten sie müssten mir PNs schicken und das im Thread geschriebene weiter diskutieren oder 20 zeiler schreiben warum sie recht haben und ich doof bin, auch ein penetrantes "Na kommt keine Antwort?" habe ich schon als nachricht bekommen...
> 
> Es ist unverständlich wie wichtig sich manche nehmen, 90% der Themen sind mir sowas von egal, und bei anderen endet es in Grabenkämpfen weil sein Idol beleidigt wurde oder er sich in der Würde gekränkt fühlt weil man der Meinung ist irgend ein Produkt ist schlicht müll, dann wird gleich rumgeheult , meine Güte das interessiert doch keinen Menschen was paar Leute im online forum denken,wenn jemand dich schon mit PNs bombadiert oder deine beiträge stalkt dann ist was mächtig falsch mit den Leuten.


Das Problem was diese Vollpfosten haben, sie denken sie sind anonym, da sie sich sicher hinter ihrem PC/Smartphone/Laptop was auch immer geschützt fühlen und so fest davon überzeugt sind unbegrenzte Macht zu haben, weil man ja "unantastbar" ist, das diese Blödfische wirklich alles raushauen, ohne mal das Hirn zu nutzen.

Was dabei aber nie bedacht wird, deine IP ist wie eine digitale Unterschrift im Internet und anhand der IP, kann ein Admin den Zugriff auf eine Plattform verweigern, bei sehr hartnäckigen Geschöpfen dieser Zunft, wäre auch ein Permabann möglich. 

Viel schlimmer finde ich dabei, das überhaupt nicht bedacht wird das diese Vollidioten, auch jemanden mobben, wobei psychische Probleme auftreten können, Hauptsache die Honks haben ihren Spaß.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Januar 2022)

Finde die Ignorefunktion (und generell Mechanismen, die Informationen vorenthalten oder filtern) fragwürdig, weil eben nicht erwartet werden kann, dass jeder diese Funktion wie erwartet einsetzt. Ähnliches sieht man auch beim Einsatz von Discord, das (auch) genutzt wird um Inhalte nur bestimmten Personen zugänglich zu machen. Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es auch fragwürdig Funktionen weg zu lassen, nur weil einige nicht in der Lage sind diese richtig einzusetzen. Ein prominetes Beispiel ist wohl der fehlende globale Chat in BF2042.


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Februar 2022)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Das Problem was diese Vollpfosten haben, sie denken sie sind anonym, da sie sich sicher hinter ihrem PC/Smartphone/Laptop was auch immer geschützt fühlen und so fest davon überzeugt sind unbegrenzte Macht zu haben, weil man ja "unantastbar" ist, das diese Blödfische wirklich alles raushauen, ohne mal das Hirn zu nutzen.
> 
> Was dabei aber nie bedacht wird, deine IP ist wie eine digitale Unterschrift im Internet und anhand der IP, kann ein Admin den Zugriff auf eine Plattform verweigern, bei sehr hartnäckigen Geschöpfen dieser Zunft, wäre auch ein Permabann möglich.
> 
> Viel schlimmer finde ich dabei, das überhaupt nicht bedacht wird das diese Vollidioten, auch jemanden mobben, wobei psychische Probleme auftreten können, Hauptsache die Honks haben ihren Spaß.


Ist das nicht auch Mobbing/Diffamierung wenn du Leute die nicht so sind wie du es dir in bestimmter Situation Vorstellst wie sie Sein und handeln sollten, sie als Honks, Vollidioten, Blödfische bezeichnest??? Ich denke schon das es das ist! 
Ist man dann besser als das was man anderen vorwirfst zu sein?

Jeder der von seiner Sache überzeugt ist liegt in den Augen mancher dennoch falsch, egal wie richtig o. Falsch es für einen Selbst oder Außenstehende zu sein scheint. Deshalb gibt es eigentlich NIEMALS den Anlass jemanden zu beleidigen oder herabzuschätzen weil er nicht unserer Meinung entspricht in jeglichem Bezug.
Weil sich jeder Seiner Sache oftmals sicher ist aber es auch immer von der anderen Seite aus betrachtet werden kann, beleidigen und schätzen Wir gering was das Zeug hält. 
Da macht fast keinereine Ausnahme, auch ich zu weilen nicht!

Wenn jemand als gering geschätzt wird  im anstehendem Thema, und noch so sehr den Anschein erweckt es wäre generell so, kann es aber dennoch sein das er in einem anderen Themengebiet den Großteil einfach "Nass" macht.

Und man kann niemals durch eine Schreibe, ein bestimmtes Verhalten oder Idiologie auf die geistigen Fähigkeiten einzelner Personen schließen. NIE. Geht nicht! Auch wenn sich viele einbilden sie könnten das!

Wenn mir nicht gefällt was jemand schreibt und ich die Tendenz bekomme ihn für Mich negativ zu werten. Ignoriere ich ihn dort. weil wir nicht die gleiche Ansicht teilen. Das bedeutet aber nicht generell das mir seine Antwort sollte sie Schlüssig sein egal ob passend zu meiner Idee weniger bedeutet als die der anderen. Je nach Auslöser kann es sich um indirektes Ignorieren im speziell Gebiet handeln oder durch die Ignore Funktion in gänze!


----------



## Astorek86 (16. Mai 2022)

Ich für meinen Teil nutze die Ignorefunktion hauptsächlich bei Trollen, die gerade so an der Grenze zur Provokation balancieren um von Moderatoren nicht behelligt zu werden. Hier im Forum bin ich nicht so aktiv und habe auch noch keinen auf meiner Ignoreliste, aber in anderen Foren habe ich eine Liste, auf - Überraschung, Überraschung - geschätzt 75% der User zwischenzeitlich dann doch gesperrt wurden, weil diese über die Stränge schlugen und sich ein Moderator erbarmt hat.

Bei mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich einfach nachzuvollziehen: Ich bin in Foren unterwegs, weil ich hoffe, dass andere Leute dieselben oder ähnliche Interessen zu einer bestimmten Thematik haben. Warum lese ich Beiträge von anderen Leuten? Weil mich deren Meinungen interessieren, deren Sichtweisen und die Gründe, wie sie zu dieser Sichtweise gekommen sind. Im idealen Fall erweitern sie den eigenen Horizont und berücksichtigt Dinge, die man davor als nicht berücksichtigenswert eingeschätzt oder schlicht übersehen hatte.

Wenn ich aber das Gefühl bekomme, es geht garnicht um die gegenseitige Wissensvermittlung, sondern jemand will nur mit aller Macht seine eigenen Ansichten durchdrücken, da werd ich stinkig. Das hat nichts mit gegenteiligen Meinungen zu tun (im Gegenteil, gerade diese Meinungen sind oft die Wertvollsten), ich rede von Leuten, die gegenteilige Meinungen sofort mit pauschalen Totschlagargumenten wegwischen und mit Pauschalurteilen daherkommen, idealerweise mit Herleitungen die "Magisches Denken" erfordern. Ich habe da viel zu oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass normales Diskutieren und das Eingehen auf die Meinungen nur zu noch mehr Provokationen führt, und ich bin es leid, diesen Leuten - die ganz offensichtlich in Foren unterwegs sind, um ihre Ansichten durchzudrücken und nicht, um gegenseitig Wissen zu teilen - eine Bühne zu geben. Das ist mir meine Zeit einfach nicht wert...

Genau aus dem Grund nutze ich sowohl Social Media (außer für Geburtstags-Erinnerungen meiner Freunde) als auch Twitter nur sehr eingeschränkt. Mir sind da zuviele unterwegs, die sich nur profilieren wollen und es ist teilweise echt ekelhaft, wie "professionell" das dort teilweise abläuft... Dann lieber eine Plattform, die auch noch von Menschenhand moderiert werden kann^^...


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2022)

Solche User findest du auch hier, die beharren auf ihre Meinung bis es von jedem bestätigt wird. Aber es trifft nur auf wenige zu.


----------



## Gast1662671404 (16. Mai 2022)

Auf jeden Fall ein Segen. Den ein oder anderen Stuss von dem ein oder anderen User hier kann man sich getrost sparen zu lesen.


----------



## addicTix (11. Juni 2022)

Für mich, wie bereits damals irgendwann schon mal gesagt, der absolute Segen.
ABER was mir leider auch schon damals aufgefallen ist und ich gehofft hab, dass das irgendwann mal geändert wird - wenn ich einen Artikel lese, nach ganz unten scrolle bis die Kommentare angezeigt werden, dann muss ich trotzdem die geistige Plörre von RavioliUHD und Konsorten lesen, obwohl die bei mir schon auf dem Ignorier-Ingo stehen.

Wäre sehr cool, wenn das noch geändert werden kann, damit der Mist, den man sich deshalb womöglich durchlesen muss, auf ein Minimum reduziert wird.


----------



## pizzazz (17. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist jeden selber überlassen, ob er die Ignore-Funktion nutzt oder nicht. Wenn er Inhalte von bestimmten Usern nicht sehen will ist das seine Sache. Mundtot machen ist das auch nicht, da ja alle anderen die Beiträge weiter lesen können.
> Selber nutzte ich die Ignore-Funktion nicht. Da ich auch viel zu neugierig bin und immer alles mitkriegen will. "Komische" Beiträge überlese ich einfach.



Genau, man macht damit niemenden mundtod, man hält sich selber die Ohren und Augen zu.
Find ich immer lustig, wenn Leute sogar damit drohen, andere aus ihrer virtuellen Welt zu verbannen ohne zu realisieren, dass sie sich stattdessen selbst aussperren. Die seltsame postmoderne Logik dahinter ist wohl die, dass für einige ihr Leben nur dann Sinn hat, wenn es von anderen wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2022)

pizzazz schrieb:


> Genau, man macht damit niemenden mundtod, man hält sich selber die Ohren und Augen zu.
> Find ich immer lustig, wenn Leute sogar damit drohen, andere aus ihrer virtuellen Welt zu verbannen ohne zu realisieren, dass sie sich stattdessen selbst aussperren. Die seltsame postmoderne Logik dahinter ist wohl die, dass für einige ihr Leben nur dann Sinn hat, wenn es von anderen wahrgenommen wird.


Eine sehr interessante These, würde ich so auch unterschreiben.

MfG


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2022)

pizzazz schrieb:


> Die seltsame postmoderne Logik dahinter ist wohl die, dass für einige ihr Leben nur dann Sinn hat, wenn es von anderen wahrgenommen wird.


Das ist der der Gedanke hinter Instagram und Co. Also hinter den ganzen "Social" Media Plattformen. So modern ist das also gar nicht.


----------



## Quat (17. Juli 2022)

pizzazz schrieb:


> Genau, man macht damit niemenden mundtod, man hält sich selber die Ohren und Augen zu.
> Find ich immer lustig, wenn Leute sogar damit drohen, andere aus ihrer virtuellen Welt zu verbannen ohne zu realisieren, dass sie sich stattdessen selbst aussperren. Die seltsame postmoderne Logik dahinter ist wohl die, dass für einige ihr Leben nur dann Sinn hat, wenn es von anderen wahrgenommen wird.


Man könnte auch sagen; Ich muß mir nicht jeden Blödsinn anschauen!
Mit Augen und Ohren zuhalten, ist doch eigentlich leugnen gemeint.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2022)

Ich ignorier auch die Bild, ist zu 99% auch besser so.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

pizzazz schrieb:


> Genau, man macht damit niemenden mundtod, man hält sich selber die Ohren und Augen zu.
> Find ich immer lustig, wenn Leute sogar damit drohen, andere aus ihrer virtuellen Welt zu verbannen ohne zu realisieren, dass sie sich stattdessen selbst aussperren.


Wieso? Man ignoriert doch nur Beiträge von bestimmten Usern.  Und nicht das Umfeld drumherum.



pizzazz schrieb:


> Die seltsame postmoderne Logik dahinter ist wohl die, dass für einige ihr Leben nur dann Sinn hat, wenn es von anderen wahrgenommen wird.


Sehen und gesehen werden... ist doch im echten Leben genauso.
Wer das möchte geht in die Stadt, Fest/Party oder was auch immer... wer nicht bleibt eben zu Hause.


----------



## Tschetan (17. Juli 2022)

Wozu eine eigene Funktion dafür nutzen, wenn man nur nicht antworten muß?
Am Ende ist es doch nur der Versuch, seine eigene Argumentativen Defizite zu bemänteln.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu eine eigene Funktion dafür nutzen, wenn man nur nicht antworten muß?


Damit man nicht jeden Bullshit lesen muß? Wie ich schon schrieb: es ist jeden selber überlassen.
Ich persönlich habe aber noch niemanden auf der Ignoreliste.  Und versuche es so zu überlesen.
Ist etwas nicht regelfkonform dann melde ich es.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es doch nur der Versuch, seine eigene Argumentativen Defizite zu bemänteln.


Man muß nicht mit jeden über alles diskutieren. Auf manche Provokationen geht man besser gar nicht erst ein.

Und nochmal zu diesen Blog: ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass dies kein Blog ist, sondern eher ein gewöhnlicher  Diskussionsthread.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wozu eine eigene Funktion dafür nutzen, wenn man nur nicht antworten muß?
> Am Ende ist es doch nur der Versuch, seine eigene Argumentativen Defizite zu bemänteln.


Es gibt immer einige wenige Personen in einem Forum die sagen wir mal anstrengend sind, deren Beiträge aber prinzipiell Regelkonform sind, von den Moderatoren geduldet werden.
Dies kennt man vor allem von Firmentreuen die ihre Botschaften loswerden wollen, oder auffallend oft schreiben das man dies auch via Suchmaschine herausfinden kann, aber auch herablassend Oberschlaue die andere klein machen wollen um sich selbst besser fühlen zu können.
Dieser Personen sind anstrengend, mit denen will man so wenig Kontakt wie möglich, um nicht belästigt zu werden oder nur in die Versuchung zu geraten zu antworten.
Warum also lesen müssen, wenn man bekannte Störenfriede ausblenden kann.
Wenn es im realen leben auch so einfach wäre...


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2022)

Bei mir sind 15 Leute auf der Liste.
Ich könnte sie aber auch alle runter nehmen, da sie eh alle gesperrt sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

Ich habe die Ignore Funktion bisher weder als Fluch und - Gott sei Dank - auch nicht als Segen wahrnehmen *müssen. *
Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen, dass meine Grenzen - ähnlich wie bei JoM79 - tatsächlich mit den Forumsregeln räsonieren, denn jedes Mal wenn es mir zu viel wurde, war Person XY plötzlich gesperrt, womit auch das Ignorieren obsolet wurde


RyzA schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu diesen Blog: ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass dies kein Blog ist, sondern eher ein gewöhnlicher  Diskussionsthread.


Dein innerer Monk titscht wohl im 3eck, weil der Diskussionsthread hier als Blog vermerkt ist?


----------



## Xaphyr (18. Juli 2022)

@RyzA Du könntest den Diskussionsblogthread ja ignorieren. Ganz ohne Funktion, einfach mit kontrolliertem Impulsverhalten.


----------



## Tekkla (23. Juli 2022)

Die Ignore-Funktion ist doch eh nur ein Witz. Ich sehe hier Inhalten von von mir ignorierten Personen, aber mich per PN anschreiben geht trotzdem.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2022)

Laut Rückmeldung der Technik nur wenn eine bestehende Unterhaltung nicht verlassen wurde. Und sollte es darüber zu Belästigung kommen bitte immer bei der Nachricht selbst auf Melden gehen. Ohne "Einladung" sind PNs für Mods auch nicht einsehbar.


----------



## Optiki (23. Juli 2022)

Ich hab fast 80 Leute auf der Liste, davon sind ein paar gebannt, ein paar haben nur sehr wenige Nachrichten, dann die typischen AMD und Nvidia Spammer und einige Leute über deren Meinung ich mich unter den Tests/Meldungen nur aufrege und wenn man mit denen dann diskutiert, kommt nur Müll zurück oder sie setzen einen selbst auf Igno.  

Ab und zu lass ich mir dann mal die Nachrichten in Threads anzeigen und stelle immer wieder fest, dass ich die Entscheidung nicht bereue.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2022)

pizzazz schrieb:


> Genau, man macht damit niemenden mundtod, man hält sich selber die Ohren und Augen zu.
> Find ich immer lustig, wenn Leute sogar damit drohen, andere aus ihrer virtuellen Welt zu verbannen ohne zu realisieren, dass sie sich stattdessen selbst aussperren. Die seltsame postmoderne Logik dahinter ist wohl die, dass für einige ihr Leben nur dann Sinn hat, wenn es von anderen wahrgenommen wird.


Wie schon geschrieben, dem kann ich absolut zustimmen! Und noch als Ergänzung, es gibt auch einige, die über Umwegen die Nachrichten dennoch konsumieren und darauf indirekt eingehen oder den ignorierten User immer wieder ins Gespräch bringen. Das sollte wohl deine These dahingehend bestätigen.

Das sehe ich aber auch kritisch, da man keine Möglichkeit hat als betroffene Person darauf korrigierend einzugehen, da dies in der Gesprächsführung sozusagen ausgeklammert wird. 

MfG


----------



## pizzazz (24. Juli 2022)

Hi zusammen,

habe lange gesucht, aber leider konnte ich ein interessantes SF-Hörspiel, in dem diese These schon vor etlichen Jahrzehnten dargestellt wurde, nicht wiederfinden.
@ Cleriker Social Media wurde dort als Videoprojektion von jedem Einzelnen an alle Zuschauwilligen im Kern vorhergesagt inkl. der Hervorhebung so profaner Abläufe, wie z.B. der Darstellung des heutigen Mittagessens, die ich heutzutage von meinen indischen Kollegen her kenne, und über deren tiefere Bedeutung ich mir jedesmal meinen Teil denke...
@ Quat "Mit Augen und Ohren zuhalten, ist doch eigentlich leugnen gemeint." Bei den 3 Affen schon, hier meine ich es wörtlich.
@ Ryza "Sehen und gesehen werden..." ist im echten Leben aber nicht Grundvoraussetzung bzw. nicht der einzig mögliche Sinn, den man seinem Leben geben kann. Man ist ja nicht permanent auf Parties. Social Media sind aber nur darauf hin ausgelegt.

Insgesamt sehe ich keine Vorteile dieser Ignorierfunktion. Insbesondere sehe ich es als Fehler an zu erwarten, von jemandem, der bei Thema A voll daneben liegt, könne man auch bei Thema B nichts Interessantes hören.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2022)

pizzazz schrieb:


> Insgesamt sehe ich keine Vorteile dieser Ignorierfunktion. Insbesondere sehe ich es als Fehler an zu erwarten, von jemandem, der bei Thema A voll daneben liegt, könne man auch bei Thema B nichts Interessantes hören.


Dem kann ich voll und ganz beipflichten.


----------



## Optiki (24. Juli 2022)

pizzazz schrieb:


> Insgesamt sehe ich keine Vorteile dieser Ignorierfunktion. Insbesondere sehe ich es als Fehler an zu erwarten, von jemandem, der bei Thema A voll daneben liegt, könne man auch bei Thema B nichts Interessantes hören.


Ich hab mehrere Accounts, welche auf meiner Liste sind, die ausschließlich nur beim News antworten und deren Beiträge dort für mich keinen Mehrheit bieten. Da finde ich die Aussagen von Wurstkuchen noch besser, die finde ich teilweise echt lustig, vor allem wenn er sich selber nicht zusammenreißen kann und aus der Rolle fällt.

Ich verstehe in welche Richtung du gehen möchtest mit deinem Argument, aber bis jetzt habe ich nicht die Erfahrung gemacht.

Ich hab eigentlich so gut wie keine Leute auf der Ignoliste, welche Aktiv außerhalb der Newsthreads sind, also Leute die ihr Wissen auch teilen und helfen. Wenn doch, dann kann man deren Aussagen da meistens auch komplett vergessen. 

Die alte Variante der Ignofunktion habe ich auch nicht genutzt, aber mit der neuen Variante und dem zunehmenden Verfall des Newsbereich, kann ich mich absolut nicht beschweren. Ich kann schon viel überlesen, aber gefühlt fehlt es dem Forum an einer gemäßigten Mehrheit. Es werden da mehrheitlich nur noch "extreme" Aussagen getroffen und wenn man dann mal kritisch hinterfragt, wird man blöd angegangen und es kommt keine sinnvolle Antwort, also schaue ich mir das Profil der Person an, sehe ich dann nur solche Nachrichten, dann kommt die Person halt auf meine Liste.

Ich sehe ja ab und zu schon mal was die Leute so schreiben, aber ich hatte noch nie den Fall, wo ich mir gedacht habe, es war falsch die Person zu ignorieren.


----------



## DaStash (25. Juli 2022)

@Optiki 
Wie sollte es auch zu einem solchen Moment kommen? Genau darum geht es ja, man entzieht sich quasi selber der Möglichkeit einer offenen und reflektieren Debatte. Ich habe es schon oft erlebt, das von jenen auch von dir beschriebenen usern, in anderen Threads gehaltvolle Beiträge zu lesen waren. 

Es gibt auch noch einen weiteren Nachteil, user die igno sind können dann nicht gemeldet werden, wenn man entsprechende Funktion nutzt. 

MfG


----------



## Optiki (25. Juli 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Optiki
> Wie sollte es auch zu einem solchen Moment kommen? Genau darum geht es ja, man entzieht sich quasi selber der Möglichkeit einer offenen und reflektieren Debatte. Ich habe es schon oft erlebt, das von jenen auch von dir beschriebenen usern, in anderen Threads gehaltvolle Beiträge zu lesen waren.


Das ganze Leben besteht aus selbst abgewählten Möglichkeiten und Chancen, die versucht ihr dann auch vergebens zu nutzen? 

Du redest also jeden Tag mit dem Dorftrottel und hörst dir immer an, was er erzählt, weil er in einem von hundert Fällen mal etwas sinnvollen von sich gibt? 

Ihr setzt euch jeden Abend in die Kirche, auf den Marktplatz und in die Kneipe, weil dort überall mal etwas gutes ausgesprochen werden können oder eine gute Diskussion stattfinden könnte. 

Tut nicht immer so, als würde sowas auch nur im Ansatz häufiger passieren. Ich sehe schon noch genug Beiträge in den Diskussion, auch von den Leute, welche auf meiner Ignoliste sind. 

Ich setze die Leute doch auch nicht nach dem ersten Nachricht auf die Liste, sondern wenn sie mir wiederholt negativ auffallen. 

Die Beiträge von unserem kleinen Stern z.B. bieten für mich keinen Mehrwehrt, zudem er offensichtlich ein faules Ei ist, wenn man seine alten Beiträge kennt und welche Sache er da beschrieben hat. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch einen weiteren Nachteil, user die igno sind können dann nicht gemeldet werden, wenn man entsprechende Funktion nutzt.


Ich melde nur Botaccounts und ansonsten nur Beiträge, ich hab da noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2022)

Diese Argumentation passt nicht gut. Das Gegenstück bezogen aufs Forum hier wäre doch, dass du nicht in die entsprechenden Threads schaust. In deinem Vergleich gehst du an all diese Orte, willst aber die Leute dort nicht hören. Das ist schon was anderes. 

Sei's drum. Letztlich macht jeder die seinen Erfahrungen und trifft seine eigene, für ihn hoffentlich richtige Entscheidung.  

Persönlich habe ich ein dickes Fell und lese freiwillig oft Stuss. Damit geht es mir besser, als wenn ich eventuell verpasse dass jemand der sonst Stuss schreibt doch mal was sinnvolles beiträgt und ich würde es verpassen. Das liegt aber längst nicht jedem und erwarte ich auch von niemandem.


----------



## Optiki (25. Juli 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation passt nicht gut.


das stimmt wohl, habe ich hinterher auch bisschen angezweifelt, jedoch sollte der Grundgedanke klar sein


Cleriker schrieb:


> Sei's drum. Letztlich macht jeder die seinen Erfahrungen und trifft seine eigene, für ihn hoffentlich richtige Entscheidung.


wem antwortest du, etwa Jemanden den ich auf der Ignoliste habe


----------



## xDave78 (9. August 2022)

Also ich nutze diese Funktion auch  - allerdings nicht inflationär.
Ist mir auch relativ ob das jemand gut findet oder meint ich würde mich einer "reflektierten Debatte" entziehen indem ich seiner Meinung nach bestimmte Aspekte einer Diskussion ausblende. Mag schon sein, aber ich muss mich nicht in einem Forum, wo sich Leute im Lichte ihrer Anonymität sonnend teilweise mit Phrasen (ich will es gar nicht Mal "Argumente" nennen) um sich werfen oder direkt in eine Defensive auf persönlicher Ebene gehen in eine Situation begeben, in die ich wahrscheinlich mit einer realen Person die vor mir steht nicht wäre. Ich bin immer offen für Argumente und reflektiere diese meist auch (wenn sie gut sind/ wenn auch idR etwas später, wenn ich runtergekommen bin) aber ich muss mir in meinem Alter auch nicht ein X für ein O vormachen lassen. Ich hab auch kein Problem damit, meine Meinung komplett wegzuwerfen oder anzupassen. Aber darum geht es den meisten Leuten heutzutage in der "digitalen Kommunikation" ja gar nicht mehr.
Wenn ich Accounts identifiziere die mir einfach auf den Sack gehen, dann kommen die auf ignore und gut ist. Im echten Leben würde ich solche Personen vielleicht nie treffen oder mich auch nicht mit ihr abgeben. Solange es niemanden schadet auch gern in der eigenen Bubble.  Insofern sehe ich da kein Problem, weder moralisch, noch gesellschaftlich, persönlich, menschlich oder philosophisch.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2022)

Ich persönlich sehe das zwar anders, kann aber den Standpunkt auch nachvollziehen. Furchtbar finde ich jedoch, wenn User, dass dann prominent vorab ankündigen, damit auch ja jeder über die Absicht informiert ist, denn das hat, seien wir doch mal ehrlich, nichts mit eigenen roten Linien zu tun, sondern viel mehr damit, anderen "nahezulegen" Gleiches zu tun und kommt schon damit dem Denunziantentum gleich. Ich beobachte das durchaus zunehmend und einen "gefühlten" Rückgang der Bereitschaft bei Streitdebatten, argumentativ in einen längeren Austausch zu gehen, was sehr schade ist, da nicht wenige Themen in simple und einfach in drei Posts abgehandelt werden können.
Darüber hinaus, ich weiß gerade nicht wer das schrieb, finde ich die Differenzierung zwischen News-"usern" und welchen die mehr in Forenthreads unterwegs sind schwierig. Es ist nun einmal eine Nachrichtenseite, für PC-Games-Hardware. Ich sehe da auch keine Unterschiede in der user-"Qualität". Welche die bei News "auffallen", fallen auch bei den anderen Threads auf und umgekehrt und das eher vermehrt in news-threads geschrieben wird, dürfte der Tatsache geschuldet sein, dass es sich eben um eine News-Seite handelt.

MfG


----------



## xDave78 (10. August 2022)

Ja muss nicht sein, geh ich mit.
Allerdings werden Streitdebatten auf Augenhöhe und mit gegenseitigem Respekt geführt. Es geht darum sich gegenseitig die Argumente um die Ohren zu hauen, die zur Bildung des eigenen Standpunktes geführt haben und die Argumente des Gegenüber auch zumindest aufzunehmen. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass dies nur noch in ganz wenigen Fällen im Internet möglich ist. Wenn überhaupt. 
Es entspricht meiner Meinung nach auch nicht dem gegenwärtigen Zeitgeist der von einer ungesunden Aufgeregtheit geprägt ist. Die Menschen haben vergessen, dass auf der anderen Seite auch Menschen sitzen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2022)

xDave78 schrieb:


> Die Menschen haben vergessen, dass auf der anderen Seite auch Menschen sitzen.


Nein, das glaube ich leider nicht. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es ihnen einfach egal.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. August 2022)

Die Tage hats wieder einer dieser irrationalen Firmentreuen geschafft auf die Liste zu kommen, in letzter Zeit lässt die Person nur wenige Gelegenheiten aus um eine Firma schlecht zu reden und davor zu warnen, dies mit teils äußerst provokanten/kuriosen/fadenscheinigen Begründungen, die anderen Firmen die er wohlgesonnen ist lobt er übertrieben.
Meist mit einem Einzeiler, antworten tut er natürlich auch nicht auf Reaktionen/Fragen, warum auch wenn man nur die Botschaft platzieren will, alles andere egal ist.
Ich kannte ihn noch nicht, darum habe ich darauf geantwortet, erst als ich feststellte das er dies regelmäßig tut und voll beabsichtigt ist, habe ich gemerkt das es Zeitverschwendung ist dessen Inhalte überhaupt zu lesen.
Solch Käse hier zu veröffentlichen wird toleriert (ist vielleicht sogar gewünscht, um mehr Beiträge zu bekommen), nur anzudeuten was er ist aber nicht (muss man quasi versteckt zwischen den Zeilen einbringen), da er auch nicht antwortet bleibt nur die Ignorierfunktion.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. Oktober 2022)

In der letzten Zeit, findet man immer wieder vereinzelte User, die sich mit ihren Aussagen auf sehr dünnen Eis bewegen.. Das meiste davon ist zum größten Teil entweder beabsichtigt oder die Personen trollen. Um keine Lebenszeit zu verschwenden, bleibt nur die Ignorefunktion.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit, findet man immer wieder vereinzelte User, die sich mit ihren Aussagen auf sehr dünnen Eis bewegen.. Das meiste davon ist zum größten Teil entweder beabsichtigt oder die Personen trollen. Um keine Lebenszeit zu verschwenden, bleibt nur die Ignorefunktion.


Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das Problem erledigt sich zum Glück häufig von selbst, da die User nach relativ kurzer Zeit gesperrt werden. Zumindest ist es mir bei ein paar Usern aufgefallen, die sich ständig nur provozierend in Threads beteiligt haben.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Oktober 2022)

Auf meiner "Ignorelist" befindet sich ... niemand.
Nach mehr als einem Jahrzehnt Mitgliedschaft im Forum,
kennt man die Pappnasen, welche nur auf Stunk stehen.
Diese ignoriert meine Großhirnrinde schon automatisch,
da muß ich jetzt nicht aktiv werden.


----------



## DARPA (29. Oktober 2022)

Hatte auch noch nie jemanden auf der Ignore List.
Ich will doch den ganzen Spaß!


----------



## DaStash (17. November 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hatte auch noch nie jemanden auf der Ignore List.
> Ich will doch den ganzen Spaß!


Ob Spaß oder nicht Spaß. Ich persönlich möchte auch nicht die Möglichkeit verpassen, dass unter vermeintlich weniger gehaltvollen Beiträgen, vielleicht doch einmal ein gehaltvoller dabei ist. Habe ich bei einigen Usern schon erlebt und dann kann ich dem sachlich auch super zustimmen. Aber so, entsteht doch m. M. n. nur eine Filterblase bis hin zu einem Szenario, in dem man nur das liest und sich mit Leuten umgibt, die einem nach dem Mund reden, um das mal zu extrapolieren.

MfG


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das Problem erledigt sich zum Glück häufig von selbst, da die User nach relativ kurzer Zeit gesperrt werden. Zumindest ist es mir bei ein paar Usern aufgefallen, die sich ständig nur provozierend in Threads beteiligt haben.


Und da wäre eine Ignore-Liste sogar kontraproduktiv, denn, wenn man konstruktiv in der Community unterwegs ist, meldet man natürlich entsprechende Beiträge, was man aber nicht machen kann, wenn man diese nicht sieht. 

MfG


----------



## Xaphyr (17. November 2022)

Meine Rede


----------



## Xaphyr (18. November 2022)

Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass manche hier und da geradezu darum betteln. -.-


----------



## GamingX (30. November 2022)

definitv ein segen, weil viele Beiträge einfach nur inhaltslos bzw. niveaulos sind


----------

